# Rabbia



## profumodispezie (9 Novembre 2012)

Ieri siamo stati al secondo colloquio orientativo per la mediazione familiare.
La mia impressione è che lui è riuscito a farmi passare per lo meno da squilibrata, dicendo sopratutto che si fa sempre a modo mio. Per forza: la sua incapacità decisionale è tale che neanche riusciva sabato scorso a comprare un fon per capelli...due posti visitati, nessun fon idoneo ai suoi gusti. Vi lascio immaginare sul resto.
Ieri avevo una quantità inverosimile di rabbia addosso. Ho pianto più di un'ora, in compagnia di tutte quelle "belle" sensazioni di inutilità, fallimento...insomma: quando ti senti tutto il mondo contro.
Poi questa mattina mia mamma ha avuto una crisi epilettica che mi ha spaventato molto. E' caduta, quando l'ho soccorsa  era semicosciente, ho cominciato a telefonare un pò a tutti (padre, medico di base, specialista, infermiera domiciliare, fratello), e d'improvviso tutta quella rabbia si è ridimesionata. 
Mi da fastidio che vada a puttane, che domenica va a un corso di bondage per imparare l'arte giapponese dello strangolamento controllato, che cerchi sempre fxxa fresca per soddisfare la sua pornodipendenza, ma mi dà più fastidio vedere mia mamma che si sta spegnendo.
Di certo non è macerandomi nella rabbia che vivo. Sto (faticosamente) capendo e imparando che se voglio fare qualcosa, devo farla, senza attendere che qualcuno mi segua. E si fanculizzi chi mi pone davanti tutti i problemi del mondo.


----------



## lunaiena (9 Novembre 2012)

profumodispezie ha detto:


> Ieri siamo stati al secondo colloquio orientativo per la mediazione familiare.
> La mia impressione è che lui è riuscito a farmi passare per lo meno da squilibrata, dicendo sopratutto che si fa sempre a modo mio. Per forza: la sua incapacità decisionale è tale che neanche riusciva sabato scorso a comprare un fon per capelli...due posti visitati, nessun fon idoneo ai suoi gusti. Vi lascio immaginare sul resto.
> Ieri avevo una quantità inverosimile di rabbia addosso. Ho pianto più di un'ora, in compagnia di tutte quelle "belle" sensazioni di inutilità, fallimento...insomma: quando ti senti tutto il mondo contro.
> Poi questa mattina mia mamma ha avuto una crisi epilettica che mi ha spaventato molto. E' caduta, quando l'ho soccorsa  era semicosciente, ho cominciato a telefonare un pò a tutti (padre, medico di base, specialista, infermiera domiciliare, fratello), e d'improvviso tutta quella rabbia si è ridimesionata.
> ...



Capisco l'ansia nel vedere spegnersi una persona cara ...
Io sono impazzita ...
e in quel periodo tutto il resto del mondo è stato fuori dalla mia testa ...
é stato come vivere in un buco nero ...
Lo so che in certi momenti ti ritrovi proprio sola chiami a raffica chiunque ti possa dare un apoggio ,un pò di luce ,una rassicurazione ...
E purtroppo se aspetti che qualcuno ti segua non vai più avanti ti areni in quei buchi neri .


Il fastidio che vada a puttane supera il positivo che c'è in voi?


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Capisco l'ansia nel vedere spegnersi una persona cara ...
> Io sono impazzita ...
> e in quel periodo tutto il resto del mondo è stato fuori dalla mia testa ...
> é stato come vivere in un buco nero ...
> ...


esattamente cosa ci sarebbe di positivo tra una donna e un puttaniere che fa corsi di bondage/strangolamento controllato?


----------



## Nocciola (9 Novembre 2012)

profumodispezie ha detto:


> Ieri siamo stati al secondo colloquio orientativo per la mediazione familiare.
> La mia impressione è che lui è riuscito a farmi passare per lo meno da squilibrata, dicendo sopratutto che si fa sempre a modo mio. Per forza: la sua incapacità decisionale è tale che neanche riusciva sabato scorso a comprare un fon per capelli...due posti visitati, nessun fon idoneo ai suoi gusti. Vi lascio immaginare sul resto.
> Ieri avevo una quantità inverosimile di rabbia addosso. Ho pianto più di un'ora, in compagnia di tutte quelle "belle" sensazioni di inutilità, fallimento...insomma: quando ti senti tutto il mondo contro.
> Poi questa mattina mia mamma ha avuto una crisi epilettica che mi ha spaventato molto. E' caduta, quando l'ho soccorsa era semicosciente, ho cominciato a telefonare un pò a tutti (padre, medico di base, specialista, infermiera domiciliare, fratello), e d'improvviso tutta quella rabbia si è ridimesionata.
> ...


Non ricordo esattamente la tua storia...
Ma state facendo terapia di coppia e lui continua ad andare a prostitute e fa corsi di bondage?


----------



## Simy (9 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> esattamente cosa ci sarebbe di positivo tra una donna e un puttaniere che fa corsi di bondage/strangolamento controllato?


:up:



farfalla ha detto:


> Non ricordo esattamente la tua storia...
> *Ma state facendo terapia di coppia e lui continua ad andare a prostitute e fa corsi di bondage*?


me lo chiedo anche io
:unhappy:


----------



## lunaiena (9 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> esattamente cosa ci sarebbe di positivo tra una donna e un puttaniere che fa corsi di bondage/strangolamento controllato?



Perchè lo chiedi a me mica ci stò io con il puttaniere....
Voglio dire se contina a stare con lui qulcosa di positivo deve pur avere no?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (9 Novembre 2012)

profumodispezie ha detto:


> Ieri siamo stati al secondo colloquio orientativo per la mediazione familiare.
> La mia impressione è che lui è riuscito a farmi passare per lo meno da squilibrata, dicendo sopratutto che si fa sempre a modo mio. Per forza: la sua incapacità decisionale è tale che neanche riusciva sabato scorso a comprare un fon per capelli...due posti visitati, nessun fon idoneo ai suoi gusti. Vi lascio immaginare sul resto.
> Ieri avevo una quantità inverosimile di rabbia addosso. Ho pianto più di un'ora, in compagnia di tutte quelle "belle" sensazioni di inutilità, fallimento...insomma: quando ti senti tutto il mondo contro.
> Poi questa mattina mia mamma ha avuto una crisi epilettica che mi ha spaventato molto. E' caduta, quando l'ho soccorsa era semicosciente, ho cominciato a telefonare un pò a tutti (padre, medico di base, specialista, infermiera domiciliare, fratello), e d'improvviso tutta quella rabbia si è ridimesionata.
> ...


La rabbia è comprensibile sopratutto per tua mamma.

Ma quello che mi stupisce è perchè stai facendo terapia di coppia con un uomo che cerca "sempre fxxa fresca per soddisfare la sua pornodipendenza"??


----------



## Simy (9 Novembre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> La rabbia è comprensibile sopratutto per tua mamma.
> 
> Ma quello che mi stupisce è perchè stai facendo terapia di coppia con un uomo che cerca "sempre fxxa fresca per soddisfare la sua pornodipendenza"??



e che va a fare un corso di bondage.... :unhappy:

:nclpf:


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Perchè lo chiedi a me mica ci stò io con il puttaniere....
> Voglio dire se contina a stare con lui qulcosa di positivo deve pur avere no?


Se trova qualcosa di positivo in un uomo del genere forse un problemino ce l'ha anche lei, non ne convieni? E lo dico senza nessuna vena polemica . Principalmente mi spiace per lei. ma oltre un certo punto subentra la correità. E lamentarsi. a quel punto è pure un po' fastidioso x chi legge o ascolta


----------



## lunaiena (9 Novembre 2012)

forse è per le faccine allibite qui e le facce allibite fuori che si sente di avere tutto il mondo contro?


----------



## Simy (9 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> forse è per le faccine allibite qui e le facce allibite fuori che si sente di avere tutto il mondo contro?


ma perchè scusa a te sembra normale?


----------



## Nocciola (9 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> forse è per le faccine allibite qui e le facce allibite fuori che si sente di avere tutto il mondo contro?



E quindi?
Secondo te è normale andare a fare terapia di coppia con un uomo al quale della coppia non frega nulla?


----------



## Nocciola (9 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma perchè scusa a te sembra normale?



Simy....basta cavoli scriviamo sempre le stesse cose


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Novembre 2012)

*luna*

Cioè. tu contesti le faccine allibite e non il fatto che sta con uno del genere?
Peccato che le faccine allibite non le posso mettere.
e minchia e pure sti cazzi se ci vanno le faccine allibite!!!


----------



## Simy (9 Novembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Simy....basta cavoli scriviamo sempre le stesse cose



vabbè possi pure smettere di scrivere :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (9 Novembre 2012)

profumodispezie ha detto:


> Ieri siamo stati al secondo colloquio orientativo per la mediazione familiare.
> La mia impressione è che lui è riuscito a farmi passare per lo meno da squilibrata, dicendo sopratutto che si fa sempre a modo mio. Per forza: la sua incapacità decisionale è tale che neanche riusciva sabato scorso a comprare un fon per capelli...due posti visitati, nessun fon idoneo ai suoi gusti. Vi lascio immaginare sul resto.
> Ieri avevo una quantità inverosimile di rabbia addosso. Ho pianto più di un'ora, in compagnia di tutte quelle "belle" sensazioni di inutilità, fallimento...insomma: quando ti senti tutto il mondo contro.
> Poi questa mattina mia mamma ha avuto una crisi epilettica che mi ha spaventato molto. E' caduta, quando l'ho soccorsa  era semicosciente, ho cominciato a telefonare un pò a tutti (padre, medico di base, specialista, infermiera domiciliare, fratello), e d'improvviso tutta quella rabbia si è ridimesionata.
> ...


al corso ce dovresti anna' pure te...anzi fatevelo tra voi due lo strangolamento pero' incontrollato...

siete da manicomio altro che bondage e indecisioni sui phon...

ahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> vabbè possi pure smettere di scrivere :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Te possi


----------



## Simy (9 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Te possi


:rofl:


----------



## lunaiena (9 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Se trova qualcosa di positivo in un uomo del genere forse un problemino ce l'ha anche lei, non ne convieni? E lo dico senza nessuna vena polemica . Principalmente mi spiace per lei. ma oltre un certo punto subentra la correità. E lamentarsi. a quel punto è pure un po' fastidioso x chi legge o ascolta


No non ne convengo...
ma io ascolto anche chi si lamenta e si dispera per chi si rompe un unghia senza per questo pensare che sia un pazzo ...
e se mi da fastidio non ascolto o non leggo ... 



Simy ha detto:


> ma perchè scusa a te sembra normale?





farfalla ha detto:


> E quindi?
> Secondo te è normale andare a fare terapia di coppia con un uomo al quale della coppia non frega nulla?



Non posso sapere cosa è la normalità nel pensiero di un'altra persona ...
Per me  non è normale neanche fare terapia di coppia , non è normale strare un minuto in più con una persona che scopro fare  , non tanto il puttaniere ma del bondage ,per me tante cose non sono normali cose che magari ad altri risultano normalissime ...
Ma voglio cercare di comprendere la loro" normalità" per  confrontarla con la mia e capire se rettificare il mio pensiero o continuare sulla mia linea....tutto qui


----------



## lunaiena (9 Novembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Simy....basta cavoli scriviamo sempre le stesse cose




MA siete sincronizzate?:mrgreen:


----------



## lunaiena (9 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Cioè. tu contesti le faccine allibite e non il fatto che sta con uno del genere?
> Peccato che le faccine allibite non le posso mettere.
> e minchia e pure sti cazzi se ci vanno le faccine allibite!!!


No io non contesto ,non polemizzo ...
leggo, ascolto  ,scrivo o dico il mio pensiero che voglio sottolineare non è nè contestare e nè polemica...


----------



## Nocciola (9 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> No non ne convengo...
> ma io ascolto anche chi si lamenta e si dispera per chi si rompe un unghia senza per questo pensare che sia un pazzo ...
> e se mi da fastidio non ascolto o non leggo ...
> 
> ...


Lasciamo perdere la parola normalità che forse hai ragione non era la più adatta.
La terapia di coppia, credo serva per aiutare la coppia a ritrovarsi, a risolvere i problemi. Nella mia ignoranza mi aspetto che se due persone scelgono di fare terapia di coppia è perchè riconoscono di avere dei problemi, di aver fatto degli errori e chiedono una mano per provare a ricominciare.
Che senso ha fare terapia quando non hai la minima intenzione di eliminare atteggiamenti che hanno in qualche modo causato una rottura?
E' come andare all'anonimi alcolisti con una birra in mano


----------



## lunaiena (9 Novembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Lasciamo perdere la parola normalità che forse hai ragione non era la più adatta.
> La terapia di coppia, credo serva per aiutare la coppia a ritrovarsi, a risolvere i problemi. Nella mia ignoranza mi aspetto che se due persone scelgono di fare terapia di coppia è perchè riconoscono di avere dei problemi, di aver fatto degli errori e chiedono una mano per provare a ricominciare.
> Che senso ha fare terapia quando non hai la minima intenzione di eliminare atteggiamenti che hanno in qualche modo causato una rottura?
> E' come andare all'anonimi alcolisti con una birra in mano


Per me non ha senso ...
Se non vedo miglioramenti in una situazione passo oltre ...ma questa sono io ...bisognerebbe capire che senso ha per 
profumo....perchè cerca di salvare un rapporto dove forse l'unica ad impegnarsi è lei ,a quanto pare...
Ci sarà un qualcosa che la tiene legata a questa situazione portandosi dietro tanta rabbia...


----------



## exStermy (9 Novembre 2012)

*****



lunapiena ha detto:


> .....
> Ci sarà un qualcosa che la tiene legata a questa situazione portandosi dietro tanta rabbia...


gira' per centri commerciali in compagnia, alla ricerca del phon perduto......

ahahahah

roba da pazzi...

ahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> No io non contesto ,non polemizzo ...
> leggo, ascolto  ,scrivo o dico il mio pensiero che voglio sottolineare non è nè contestare e nè polemica...


fa specie che in tutto il discorso pèunti l'accento sill'"allibimento" degli altri e non su una cosa che manco tu reputi normale. Ma prima di scrivere pensate mai se quello che leggete capita ad una vostra figlia o sorella? tu chiederesti questo a tua figlia o a tua sorella e saresti così tranquilòla? beh, facciamo una prova. PROFUMOI DI SPEZIE è TUA FIGLIA. LE DIRESTI  faccia a faccia la stessa cosa che hai scritto a profumo?
ogni tanto pensate che quello che accadee leggete dagli altri possa toccarvi eda molto molto vicino e piuttosto che cercare di fare quelli sempre tranquilli, calmi, moderni, riflessivi pensate a cosa fareste nella realtà.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (9 Novembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Lasciamo perdere la parola normalità che forse hai ragione non era la più adatta.
> La terapia di coppia, credo serva per aiutare la coppia a ritrovarsi, a risolvere i problemi. Nella mia ignoranza mi aspetto che se due persone scelgono di fare terapia di coppia è perchè riconoscono di avere dei problemi, di aver fatto degli errori e chiedono una mano per provare a ricominciare.
> Che senso ha fare terapia quando non hai la minima intenzione di eliminare atteggiamenti che hanno in qualche modo causato una rottura?
> *E' come andare all'anonimi alcolisti con una birra in mano*



CAZZO E' GENIALE!!

Stasera provo!!! :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (9 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> fa specie che in tutto il discorso pèunti l'accento sill'"allibimento" degli altri e non su una cosa che manco tu reputi normale. Ma prima di scrivere pensate mai se quello che leggete capita ad una vostra figlia o sorella? tu chiederesti questo a tua figlia o a tua sorella e saresti così tranquilòla? beh, facciamo una prova. PROFUMOI DI SPEZIE è TUA FIGLIA. LE DIRESTI  faccia a faccia la stessa cosa che hai scritto a profumo?
> ogni tanto pensate che quello che accadee leggete dagli altri possa toccarvi eda molto molto vicino e piuttosto che cercare di fare quelli sempre tranquilli, calmi, moderni, riflessivi pensate a cosa fareste nella realtà.


Lasciamo da parte che sono una persona tranquilla e riflessiva , sul moderno e calmo non sempre ma ci stó lavorando..
questo è il mio modo di affrontare le cose mie personali o di terzi...
Soprattutto di terzi parto con il presupposto che qualsiasi cosa che posso dire o fare spetta solo a te scegliere sulla tua vita...quindi mi limito ad ascoltare e starti vicino ...
forse sarà un modi sbagliato di porsi ma è il mio ...
E rispondendo alla tua domanda direi di si direi la stessa cosa... Ovvio se sono in disaccordo lo faccio notare ma non pesare...
Sarà perché sono testona e comunque sia faccio sempre di testa mia e questo mi condiziona molto nell'impormi con altri..


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Lasciamo da parte che sono una persona tranquilla e riflessiva , sul moderno e calmo non sempre ma ci stó lavorando..
> questo è il mio modo di affrontare le cose mie personali o di terzi...
> Soprattutto di terzi parto con il presupposto che qualsiasi cosa che posso dire o fare spetta solo a te scegliere sulla tua vita...quindi mi limito ad ascoltare e starti vicino ...
> forse sarà un modi sbagliato di porsi ma è il mio ...
> ...


PROFUMO:"mamma, mio marito ieri sera uscendo dallo psicologo della terapia di coppia mi ha comprato una rosa da un ambulante che ci ha fermato in mezzo alla strada. Che pensiero stupendo, vero mammina? Poi, mentre mi porgeva la rosa mi ha detto che dovevo andare a casa da sola perchè aveva un appuntamento con una troia e di non aspettarlo alzata perchè almeno se ne doveva fare tre e che domenica non staremo insieme perchè deve andare a fare un corso di bondage e strangolamento controllato. Sai, mamma, è uno a cui piace tenersi sempre aggiornato"
LUNA:" che bellacosa che ti ha regalato  la rosa tesoro, e comunque se le cose positive di tuo marito superino di misura il fatto che sia un puttaniere e un depravato di merda, non ti preoccupare amore della mamma, che potrai essere felice per sempre con lui"

Ma che cazzo è, un film di bombolo e cannavale?


----------



## Minerva (9 Novembre 2012)

ossignur....strangolamento controllato?
come quello dove è morta una ragazza e un'altra stava facendo la stessa fine, grazie all'ingegnere imbranato?
e perché non proviamo l'accoltellamento controllato? ti ferisco ma tampono .o l'annegamento controllato ...ah, ma il soffocamento con i sacchetti già lo fanno
ma che  modo sano  per passare il tempo


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ossignur....strangolamento controllato?
> come quello dove è morta una ragazza e un'altra stava facendo la stessa fine, grazie all'ingegnere imbranato?
> e perché non proviamo l'accoltellamento controllato? ti ferisco ma tampono .o l'annegamento controllato ...ah, ma il soffocamento con i sacchetti già lo fanno
> ma che  modo sano  per passare il tempo


Prova con l'allibimento controllato


----------



## free (9 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Prova con l'allibimento controllato



ciao Angelone:mrgreen:


----------



## lunaiena (9 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> PROFUMO:"mamma, mio marito ieri sera uscendo dallo psicologo della terapia di coppia mi ha comprato una rosa da un ambulante che ci ha fermato in mezzo alla strada. Che pensiero stupendo, vero mammina? Poi, mentre mi porgeva la rosa mi ha detto che dovevo andare a casa da sola perchè aveva un appuntamento con una troia e di non aspettarlo alzata perchè almeno se ne doveva fare tre e che domenica non staremo insieme perchè deve andare a fare un corso di bondage e strangolamento controllato. Sai, mamma, è uno a cui piace tenersi sempre aggiornato"
> LUNA:" che bellacosa che ti ha regalato  la rosa tesoro, e comunque se le cose positive di tuo marito superino di misura il fatto che sia un puttaniere e un depravato di merda, non ti preoccupare amore della mamma, che potrai essere felice per sempre con lui"
> 
> Ma che cazzo è, un film di bombolo e cannavale?


Ma veramente il film te lo stai facendo tu...
Un conto è tenere gli occhi chiusi , un'altro conto è cercare di capire perchè una persona vuole continuare 
a stare in una situazione in cui non ci stà bene...
Il tuo modo di affrontare le situazioni evidentemente è diverso dal mio ma io di certo non vengo a schernire i tuoi di modi di fare...
Ma se questo ti fa felice fai pure a me il mio modo di fare mi soddisfa e a te soddisfa il tuo ...
non mi venire a fare la morale su come mi devo comportare perchè non mi cucchi...:mrgreen:
Poi il 3D è sul disagio di profumo non su come affonto io le situazioni  chiaro...


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma veramente il film te lo stai facendo tu...
> Un conto è tenere gli occhi chiusi , un'altro conto è cercare di capire perchè una persona vuole continuare
> a stare in una situazione in cui non ci stà bene...
> Il tuo modo di affrontare le situazioni evidentemente è diverso dal mio ma io di certo non vengo a schernire i tuoi di modi di fare...
> ...


Come GIUSTAMENTE io non devo fare la morale al tuo comportamento tu non devi sottolineare le faccine allibite. è la stessa cosa. ma il tuo è cercare di capire. il mio giudicare. ma vai un po' a farti un giro va'. E spera soli che se hai ina figlia prima di tutto prega che non incontri merda del genere e secondo di tutto che non stia li a pensare che cida ci sia di pisitivo. chiaro?


----------



## lunaiena (9 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Come GIUSTAMENTE io non devo fare la morale al tuo comportamento tu non devi sottolineare le faccine allibite. è la stessa cosa. ma il tuo è cercare di capire. il mio giudicare. ma vai un po' a farti un giro va'. E spera soli che se hai ina figlia prima di tutto prega che non incontri merda del genere e secondo di tutto che non stia li a pensare che cida ci sia di pisitivo. chiaro?


Non so perchè ma quell'occhilino mi sembra di conoscerlo :mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Non so perchè ma quell'occhilino mi sembra di conoscerlo :mrgreen:


quindi una cosa cambia se te lo dice qualcuno piuttosto che un altro? non vuoi più cercare di capire?


----------



## lunaiena (9 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> quindi una cosa cambia se te lo dice qualcuno piuttosto che un altro? non vuoi più cercare di capire?


Cambia eccome ...
se sei chi penso scappo...
prima di arrivare ad un livello di discussione che a me non è consono...


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Cambia eccome ...
> se sei chi penso scappo...
> prima di arrivare ad un livello di discussione che a me non è consono...


ciao. in effetti un livello troppo alto non è consono, scappa


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ciao. in effetti un livello troppo alto non è consono, scappa


errata corrige : non TI è consono


----------



## lunaiena (9 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ciao. in effetti un livello troppo alto non è consono, scappa



Si ma infatti era proprio quello che intendevo... Sono di basso rango


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Si ma infatti era proprio quello che intendevo... Sono di basso rango


non c'è bisogno di ribadirlo si capisce benissimo già alla prima parola


----------



## contepinceton (9 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Si ma infatti era proprio quello che intendevo... Sono di basso rango


Sei a mia misura

Questo è importante no?


----------



## Minerva (9 Novembre 2012)

che culo


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sei a mia misura
> 
> Questo è importante no?


anche questo era superfluo da scrivere


----------



## contepinceton (9 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> che culo


Si luna ha un culo fantastico...confermo...
Non come certe cose cadenti e rinsecchite...
Buone neanche per il brodo...


----------



## lunaiena (9 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sei a mia misura
> 
> Questo è importante no?



Mi stai cuccando!


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Novembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ciao Angelone:mrgreen:


Ciao Free(s)ona


----------



## contepinceton (9 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Mi stai cuccando!


Ovvio...
[video=youtube;ynf3T93bHbI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ynf3T93bHbI&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> che culo


che culo cosa?


----------



## lunaiena (9 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ovvio...
> [video=youtube;ynf3T93bHbI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ynf3T93bHbI&feature=related[/video]


Elamadonna addirittura:inlove:


----------



## contepinceton (9 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Elamadonna addirittura:inlove:


Beh tu hai una bellissima filosofia di vita...
E mi sa che con questa camperai cent'anni
Dimostrandone sempre 50 di meno...:up::up::up::up:


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> che culo


ahahahahahah


----------



## lunaiena (9 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh tu hai una bellissima filosofia di vita...
> E mi sa che con questa camperai cent'anni
> Dimostrandone sempre 50 di meno...:up::up::up::up:



Tu sai trovare sempre le frasi giuste da dire...
ma come fai???:mrgreen:


----------



## Sole (9 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Sei a mia misura*
> 
> Questo è importante no?


E tu pensi di averle fatto un complimento  ?


----------



## lunaiena (9 Novembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Dimmi quale culo non è fantastico per te.
> 
> Se poi è un culo disponibile è fantastico il doppio.


A parte che mi ero persa quel post...
cosí mi offendi...:mrgreen:
Vabbè me ne faró una ragione


----------



## Sole (9 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> A parte che mi ero persa quel post...
> cosí mi offendi...:mrgreen:
> Vabbè me ne faró una ragione


Brava.


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Novembre 2012)

http://gaetanolopresti.wordpress.com/2010/09/26/il-trionfo-del-leccaculo/


----------



## Non Registrato X (9 Novembre 2012)

hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Non Registratox (9 Novembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Brava.



ancora tra i coglioni ?


----------



## Sole (9 Novembre 2012)

Non Registratox ha detto:


> ancora tra i coglioni ?


Eh sì.

Ma giusto per dare fastidio ai mentecatti come te, che non hai neppure la faccia per farti riconoscere.


----------



## lunaiena (9 Novembre 2012)

Non Registratox ha detto:


> ancora tra i coglioni ?



Ti piacerebbe vero??:rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Novembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Eh sì.
> 
> Ma giusto per dare fastidio ai mentecatti come te, che non hai neppure la faccia per farti riconoscere.



se vuoi racconto un paio di cosette che ti riguardano cosi mi riconosci


----------



## Sole (9 Novembre 2012)

Non Registratox ha detto:


> ancora tra i coglioni ?


Ah, dimenticavo.

So benissimo chi sei e che sei tu l'autore di questo e di altri messaggi. Mi sono fatta un bell'elenco di tutte le infamità che hai scritto su di me qui sopra in forma anonima. E, al contrario di alcuni, io sono abituata a certe cose e non mi crea nessun problema querelarti per le volgarità infamanti che hai scritto su di me, che non ho mai fatto niente a te e a nessun altro.

Quindi gira alla larga. Nessuno ti cerca e nessuno parla con te.


----------



## Sole (9 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> se vuoi racconto un paio di cosette che ti riguardano cosi mi riconosci


Ti ho riconosciuto, idiota.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Novembre 2012)

*A tutto il forum...*

Ho appena ricevuto un mp dall'utente Sole con questo contenuto...
Lo pubblico a scanso di equivoci e per chiarezza e perchè mi piacciono le cose chiare, trasparenti, asettiche...
E magari perchè sono un po' puntiglioso...

Rispondo qui, perchè è un periodo che mando pochi mp, e non gradisco molto riceverne...
Avevi detto che stavi lontano da sto posto...ma eccoti di nuovi qui tra noi...
Ben tornata...


"Ahahahahahah! Mi hai rubinato, non posso crederci!

Mamma mia, che ometto ridicolo.

Giusto il re di questo posto ridicolo puoi essere.

Pensi che me ne freghi qualcosa dei tuoi rubini? Sei patetico. A me non frega più un cazzo di verdi e rossi, perchè non me ne frega niente di questo posto, fatto per la maggior parte di persone false e doppie, che hanno bisogno di trovare il cattivo della situazione per sentirsi a posto con la coscienza, per sentirsi giuste e buone. Ma che nella vita di ogni giorno sono meschine della peggior specie.

Sei penoso.

Continua così che mi diverto

Ma mi raccomando, incazzati per bene eh. Più ti incazzi e più rubini e più mi rotolo dalle risate

Bye bye"


----------



## Quibbelqurz (9 Novembre 2012)

profumodispezie ha detto:


> Ieri siamo stati al secondo colloquio orientativo per la mediazione familiare.
> La mia impressione è che lui è riuscito a farmi passare per lo meno da squilibrata, dicendo sopratutto che si fa sempre a modo mio. Per forza: la sua incapacità decisionale è tale che neanche riusciva sabato scorso a comprare un fon per capelli...due posti visitati, nessun fon idoneo ai suoi gusti. Vi lascio immaginare sul resto.
> Ieri avevo una quantità inverosimile di rabbia addosso. Ho pianto più di un'ora, in compagnia di tutte quelle "belle" sensazioni di inutilità, fallimento...insomma: quando ti senti tutto il mondo contro.
> Poi questa mattina mia mamma ha avuto una crisi epilettica che mi ha spaventato molto. E' caduta, quando l'ho soccorsa  era semicosciente, ho cominciato a telefonare un pò a tutti (padre, medico di base, specialista, infermiera domiciliare, fratello), e d'improvviso tutta quella rabbia si è ridimesionata.
> ...


non so in che mondo vivi, ma bondage non ha nulla a che fare con lo strangolamento ... anzi, proprio il contrario. chi pratica bondage trova piacere nell'impossibilità di muoversi. che poi qualcuno lo interpreta nel modo suddetto, entra nella pratiche masochistiche. ma non è bondage


----------



## contepinceton (9 Novembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma guarda, sono solo contenta che tu l'abbia pubblicato.
> 
> E ribadisco quello che ho scritto, parola per parola.
> 
> ...


No mia cara
Sto facendo a te
Quello che tu hai fatto a me...
Ricordi?
No vero...
Mi spiace..

Ma non mi cucchi...

Come si sta dall'altra parte eh?


----------



## Sole (9 Novembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma guarda, sono solo contenta che tu l'abbia pubblicato.
> 
> E ribadisco quello che ho scritto, parola per parola.
> 
> ...


E aggiungo una cosa va', già che ci sono.

E' davvero paradossale che persone intelligenti, oneste e sensibili come Persa ed altri utenti siano state allontanate e calunniate per fare posto a gente come te e i tuoi amici.

Ma capisco che qui puoi trovare approvazione sbeffeggiando utenti di spessore, mentre altrove riceveresti solo pedate nel didietro. Da qualche parte un minimo di gratificazione la devi pur trovare.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Novembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> E aggiungo una cosa va', già che ci sono.
> 
> E' davvero paradossale che persone intelligenti, oneste e sensibili come Persa ed altri utenti siano state allontanate e calunniate per fare posto a gente come te e i tuoi amici.
> 
> Ma capisco che qui puoi trovare approvazione sbeffeggiando utenti di spessore, mentre altrove riceveresti solo pedate nel didietro. Da qualche parte un minimo di gratificazione la devi pur trovare.


SI nella vita reale
Affettiva
Professionale

Problemi?


----------



## Sole (9 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No mia cara
> Sto facendo a te
> Quello che tu hai fatto a me...
> Ricordi?
> ...


Io non ho mai pubblicato i tuoi mp.

Ma dall'altra parte di che poi  ??

Ma l'hai capito o no che di questo posto non mi frega una mazza?

Guarda che io fuori di qui ho una vita felice e appagante. Di quello che si scrive qui non me ne frega più nulla.
C'è stato un tempo in cui ero davvero convinta che qui si trovasse umanità e comprensione. Oggi sono schifata dalle dinamiche che si innescano, dalla facilità con cui si spara a zero contro questo e quello.

Io su di te ho sparato, ma perchè ti ho conosciuto. E non mi sei piaciuto per niente. Nè te nè chi ti gira intorno.

E sparerei ancora, metaforicamente parlando eh.


----------



## Tuba (9 Novembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Giusto qui uno come te può essere considerato simpatico e divertente.* Fuori sei feccia e come te tanti altri utenti che qui si spacciano per vittime e persone perbene.*


Non penso tu conosca dal vivo tantissimissime persone che scrivono anche qui. E quindi credo che con quella frase tu ti riferisca bene o male a quel gruppo di persone con le quali fino a qualche mese fa andavi a cena, condividevi cose, etc etc etc.....tra le quali ci sono anche io.

Parliamone, ma solo se esiste la voglia di addivenire ad un chiarimento. Ma che il thread non si trasformi in una sequenza di pagine di insulti e minacce. Un confronto civile. Al primo insulto o post sopra le righe che leggo, mi volatilizzo da questo thread.


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> SI nella vita reale
> Affettiva
> Professionale
> 
> Problemi?


professionale?
ma che cazzo di lavoro fai che stai qui tutto il giorno? ah, si. il leccaculo a preti che dovrebbero schifarti se sapessero come gestisci la tua vita affettiva. ammesso e non concesso che quello che fai nella tua vita tu lo proponga ai tuoi datori di lavoro che sono più puttanieri dei più grandi puttanieri


----------



## Quibbelqurz (9 Novembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> E aggiungo una cosa va', già che ci sono.
> 
> E' davvero paradossale che persone intelligenti, oneste e sensibili come Persa ed altri utenti siano state allontanate e calunniate per fare posto a gente come te e i tuoi amici.
> 
> Ma capisco che qui puoi trovare approvazione sbeffeggiando utenti di spessore, mentre altrove riceveresti solo pedate nel didietro. Da qualche parte un minimo di gratificazione la devi pur trovare.


non mescolare le due cose. e non sono state calunniate.


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Novembre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> Non penso tu conosca dal vivo tantissimissime persone che scrivono anche qui. E quindi credo che con quella frase tu ti riferisca bene o male a quel gruppo di persone con le quali fino a qualche mese fa andavi a cena, condividevi cose, etc etc etc.....tra le quali ci sono anche io.
> 
> Parliamone, ma solo se esiste la voglia di addivenire ad un chiarimento. Ma che il thread non si trasformi in una sequenza di pagine di insulti e minacce. Un confronto civile. Al primo insulto o post sopra le righe che leggo, mi volatilizzo da questo thread.


minacce? ma come ti permetti?


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Novembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> non mescolare le due cose. e non sono state calunniate.


si che lo è stata


----------



## contepinceton (9 Novembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Io non ho mai pubblicato i tuoi mp.
> 
> Ma dall'altra parte di che poi  ??
> 
> ...


Sparato o sperato?
E sentiamo orsù dunque chi è che mi gira intorno?
Eh?
Sentiamo chi?

Sono rinchiuso nella mia torre eburnea autoreferenziale.
E le porte levatoie del castello si alzano solo quando sento il bramito del principe Lothar di Cornovaglia...

Per fortuna dato che non ti piaccio, io abito a Est e tu a Ovest dell'Italia....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sole (9 Novembre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> Non penso tu conosca dal vivo tantissimissime persone che scrivono anche qui. E quindi credo che con quella frase tu ti riferisca bene o male a quel gruppo di persone con le quali fino a qualche mese fa andavi a cena, condividevi cose, etc etc etc.....tra le quali ci sono anche io.
> 
> Parliamone, ma solo se esiste la voglia di addivenire ad un chiarimento. Ma che il thread non si trasformi in una sequenza di pagine di insulti e minacce. Un confronto civile. Al primo insulto o post sopra le righe che leggo, mi volatilizzo da questo thread.



I chiarimenti li ho chiesti a tempo debito. Ho ricevuto insulti e un trattamento degno della peggiore delle merde. Senza aver mai detto una cattiveria che una su nessuno.

Perciò Tuba, io ho le mie idee e non sono più disposta a chiarire nulla.

Se ti senti chiamato in causa problemi tuoi, io non ho fatto nomi e non avevo in mente nessun utente in particolare.
Piuttosto una tipologia di persone che per me, parere personale, non valgono una cippa. E che mi fanno abbastanza schifo.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> professionale?
> ma che cazzo di lavoro fai che stai qui tutto il giorno? ah, si. il leccaculo a preti che dovrebbero schifarti se sapessero come gestisci la tua vita affettiva. ammesso e non concesso che quello che fai nella tua vita tu lo proponga ai tuoi datori di lavoro che sono più puttanieri dei più grandi puttanieri


Ecco bravo...
Tra can non se se mangna...


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ecco bravo...
> Tra can non se se mangna...


il fatto è che qui è normale qualcosa per cui ci si dovrebbe sputare in faccia da soli


----------



## contepinceton (9 Novembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Io non ho mai pubblicato i tuoi mp.
> 
> Ma dall'altra parte di che poi  ??
> 
> ...


ops ho sparato
Questo è mio...l'altro non lo so di chi sia...

Mi spiace per le tue convinzioni e certezze...

Caschi male...


----------



## Sole (9 Novembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> non mescolare le due cose. e non sono state calunniate.


Dire che una persona utilizza strategie per manipolare gli altri utenti non è calunniare?

Io questa cosa l'ho sentita ripetere da persone in carne ed ossa. Si tratta di una falsità immane che per alcuni, quando si parla di Persa, corrisponde ancora a verità. Ed è UNA VERGOGNA.

E con questo chiudo l'argomento. E mi scuso se ho tirato in ballo persone che non c'entrano.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (9 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> si che lo è stata


chi sei? che voce hai in capitolo? se tu sei chi penso, dal tuo punto di vista è stata calunniata, perché ti è stata leale in un momento dove letteralmente nessuno ti è stato leale ... per un motivo molto ben preciso ... te lo ricordi, vero?


----------



## perplesso (9 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> e che va a fare un corso di bondage.... :unhappy:
> 
> :nclpf:


mi sembra invece che quel corso possa essere molto positivo.

magari s'impicca da solo


----------



## contepinceton (9 Novembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> mi sembra invece che quel corso possa essere molto positivo.
> 
> magari s'impicca da solo


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tuba (9 Novembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> I chiarimenti li ho chiesti a tempo debito. Ho ricevuto insulti e un trattamento degno della peggiore delle merde. Senza aver mai detto una cattiveria che una su nessuno.
> 
> Perciò Tuba, io ho le mie idee e non sono più disposta a chiarire nulla.
> 
> ...


Non è questione di fare nomi o non nomi  Se conosco 5 persone. E poi scrivo che qui ci sono persone che appaiono in un modo e poi nella realtà sono altro, mi sembra ovvio tu ti riferisca a quelle cinque.

Per quanto riguarda il discorso dei chiarimenti: forse con me non avevi nulla da chiarire allora  Meglio. Visto che da quella sera che avemmo quella conversazione su FB non ci siamo più sentiti. Buono a sapersi


----------



## Sole (9 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> ops ho sparato
> Questo è mio...l'altro non lo so di chi sia...
> 
> Mi spiace per le tue convinzioni e certezze...
> ...


Ma spara quanto ti pare.

Se aspetti che io smeraldi o rubini caschi male tu. Non me ne frega una cippa di queste cazzate. Te le lascio volentieri, divertiti eh, mi raccomando


----------



## Simy (9 Novembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> mi sembra invece che quel corso possa essere molto positivo.
> 
> magari s'impicca da solo


giusto fratellino:mrgreen: non ci avevo pensato!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (9 Novembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Dire che una persona utilizza strategie per manipolare gli altri utenti non è calunniare?
> 
> Io questa cosa l'ho sentita ripetere da persone in carne ed ossa. Si tratta di una falsità immane che per alcuni, quando si parla di Persa, corrisponde ancora a verità. Ed è UNA VERGOGNA.
> 
> E con questo chiudo l'argomento. E mi scuso se ho tirato in ballo persone che non c'entrano.


non è calunnia. l'ha fatto, l'ha ripetuto e ha insistito ... davanti a tutti. e una persona che ha studiato per 30 anni psicologia e poi "non capisce", non mi inganna. non puoi studiare psicologia e non capire. sarebbe come insultare qualcuno e poi dire: "non sapevo che era un insulto", con un appendice che insulta ancora. non prendiamoci per il culo!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (9 Novembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> mi sembra invece che quel corso possa essere molto positivo.
> 
> magari s'impicca da solo


unire l'utile con il dilettevole :rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Novembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> chi sei? che voce hai in capitolo? se tu sei chi penso, dal tuo punto di vista è stata calunniata, perché ti è stata leale in un momento dove letteralmente nessuno ti è stato leale ... per un motivo molto ben preciso ... te lo ricordi, vero?


io sono alex. certo. ti sei permesso di scrivere che rastrellava e carpiva informazioni private in pm. paranoia allo stgato puro. ed è calunnia si. e questo non c'entra con me.

e con me è sempre stata leale anche moltoooooooo tempo prima di quello che dici e anche molto tempo dopo, se proprio lo vuoi sapere. indipendentemente da questo forum, visto che abitiamo a pochi metri l'una dall'altro. e me ne vanto anche naturalmente. tu di chi ti puoi vantare di avere un amicizia REALE nata qui dentro? col contepinceton? che culo hai! ben leccato dallo stesso, naturalmente.


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Novembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> non è calunnia. l'ha fatto, l'ha ripetuto e ha insistito ... davanti a tutti. e una persona che ha studiato per 30 anni psicologia e poi "non capisce", non mi inganna. non puoi studiare psicologia e non capire. sarebbe come insultare qualcuno e poi dire: "non sapevo che era un insulto", con un appendice che insulta ancora. non prendiamoci per il culo!


fidati di uno che psicologia non l'ha studiata. tu stai male. sei paranoico. ma alla grande proprio


----------



## Sole (9 Novembre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> Non è questione di fare nomi o non nomi  Se conosco 5 persone. E poi scrivo che qui ci sono persone che appaiono in un modo e poi nella realtà sono altro, mi sembra ovvio tu ti riferisca a quelle cinque.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda il discorso dei chiarimenti: forse con me non avevi nulla da chiarire allora  Meglio. Visto che da quella sera che avemmo quella conversazione su FB non ci siamo più sentiti. Buono a sapersi


Non mettermi in bocca cose che non ho detto.

Ho detto che qui sopra se uno ha un minimo di competenza linguistica e la giusta dose di ambiguità, può sembrare una persona amabile e onesta e trasparente. Poi magari fuori di qui fa le peggio cose, tradimenti in testa.

In quella conversazione su fb mi hai detto che più di ciao ciao non ci saremmo più detti. E ti ho evitato il disturbo di dirmi ciao ciao. Ti ho fatto un favore, dovresti ringraziarmi. Ora però chiudiamola qui, perchè nessuno ti ha cercato, nè nominato.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (9 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> io sono alex. certo. ti sei permesso di scrivere che rastrellava e carpiva informazioni private in pm. paranoia allo stgato puro. ed è calunnia si. e questo non c'entra con me.
> 
> e con me è sempre stata leale anche moltoooooooo tempo prima di quello che dici e anche molto tempo dopo, se proprio lo vuoi sapere. indipendentemente da questo forum, visto che abitiamo a pochi metri l'una dall'altro. e me ne vanto anche naturalmente. tu di chi ti puoi vantare di avere un amicizia REALE nata qui dentro? col contepinceton? che culo hai! ben leccato dallo stesso, naturalmente.


mi sono stati segnalati messaggi dove lo faceva.

il punto di rottura però è stato dove hai augurato tutto il male immaginabile a un utente (come anche poco tempo fa ad un altro utente) e dove sei stato escluso. Persa ha dovuto ammettere che ti avrebbe sostenuto e fatto rientrare con tutti i mezzi a sua disposizione, e così anche lei è stata esclusa. forse non te lo ricordi, ma io sì.


----------



## lunaiena (9 Novembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> mi sembra invece che quel corso possa essere molto positivo.
> 
> magari s'impicca da solo


Mi hai fatto ridere:singleeye:


----------



## Tuba (9 Novembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Non mettermi in bocca cose che non ho detto.
> 
> Ho detto che qui sopra se uno ha un minimo di competenza linguistica e la giusta dose di ambiguità, può sembrare una persona amabile e onesta e trasparente. Poi *magari* fuori di qui fa le peggio cose, tradimenti in testa.
> 
> In quella conversazione su fb mi hai detto che più di ciao ciao non ci saremmo più detti. E ti ho evitato il disturbo di dirmi ciao ciao. Ti ho fatto un favore, dovresti ringraziarmi. Ora però chiudiamola qui, perchè nessuno ti ha cercato, nè nominato.


Ok adesso è chiaro. Hai detto: Magari. Nel senso che non ne sei sicura. E' solo una tua impressione. Cose del tipo: Guarda questo utente come scrive bene e che belle cose che scrive, ma MAGARI, nella vita reale è un gran ________ (metti la parola che ti pare al posto dei trattini). Allora ti chiedo scusa e per me è finita qui. Sono intervenuto solo perche la FECCIA di cui parlavi nel post precedente invece sembravi conoscerla bene, e siccome io ero uno di quelli che conoscevi.....sai com'è.....feccia mi mancava 

Per me chiusa qui. 


Ciao Ciao.


----------



## Sole (9 Novembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> non è calunnia. l'ha fatto, l'ha ripetuto e ha insistito ... davanti a tutti. e una persona che ha studiato per 30 anni psicologia e poi "non capisce", non mi inganna. non puoi studiare psicologia e non capire. sarebbe come insultare qualcuno e poi dire: "non sapevo che era un insulto", con un appendice che insulta ancora. non prendiamoci per il culo!


Vedi, continui a calunniare.

Ma tu sai chi è quella persona? Sai com'è la sua vita, quali sono i suoi affetti, i suoi dolori? Sai l'amore che mette nel suo lavoro? Sai cosa la fa soffrire, per cosa si indigna o si arrabbia?

No, non sai niente di niente.

Eppure vi permettete di giudicare e di ipotizzare sulla base di idee e pregiudizi. Senza conoscere, senza sapere. E di accusare le persone che vi fa comodo.

Questo mi schifa di questo posto. La facilità con cui si etichetta, senza pensare all'eredità che si lascia, una volta spento il pc.
A quanto è brutto sentirsi accusare ingiustamente.

Salvo poi accogliere a braccia aperte persone false e schifose, che solo per il fatto di postare riflessioni filosofiche, poesie o video musicali, sono degni dell'approvazione generale. Ma per favore.


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Novembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> mi sono stati segnalati messaggi dove lo faceva.
> 
> il punto di rottura però è stato dove hai augurato tutto il male immaginabile a un utente (come anche poco tempo fa ad un altro utente) e dove sei stato escluso. Persa ha dovuto ammettere che ti avrebbe sostenuto e fatto rientrare con tutti i mezzi a sua disposizione, e così anche lei è stata esclusa. forse non te lo ricordi, ma io sì.


sono due cose distinte e separate. non mescolarle per mischiare le carte in tavola. io non ho bisogno di persa per spegnere ed accendere un routere aggirare un ban e se poi le persone (vogliamo proprio dirlo? anche asudem, brugola, grande82 e altri utenti-peccato che non ho più i pm per piazzarteli in chiaro- quando capivano che ero io cercavano di darmi approvazioni per non farmi uscire di nuovo. questo però non lo dici perchè altrimenti il tuo bel castello di carta che poggia sul complotto di una maestra elementare di 60 anni e passa cade miseramente. il tutto frutto della tua mente. ripeto, paranoia allo stato puro. seguita da tutti coloro che GIUSTAMENTE Persa, ma anche mooooolte/i altri utenti  disapprovava moralmente e che qui oggi sembra siano elementi di spicco. minchia che acquisti!) mi approvavano ti girava il cazzo.


----------



## Sole (9 Novembre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> Ok adesso è chiaro. Hai detto: Magari. Nel senso che non ne sei sicura. E' solo una tua impressione. Cose del tipo: Guarda questo utente come scrive bene e che belle cose che scrive, ma MAGARI, nella vita reale è un gran ________ (metti la parola che ti pare al posto dei trattini). Allora ti chiedo scusa e per me è finita qui. Sono intervenuto solo perche la FECCIA di cui parlavi nel post precedente invece sembravi conoscerla bene, e siccome io ero uno di quelli che conoscevi.....sai com'è.....feccia mi mancava
> 
> Per me chiusa qui.
> 
> ...


Guarda, noto che qui ad ogni parola che scrivo ci si sente chiamati in causa. Non è un problema mio. Io se ho da dire qualcosa la dico. Magari in pvt. Se non la dico vuol dire che scrivo senza pensare a nessuno in particolare.

Poi se vuoi sapere cosa penso di te o di altri te lo scrivo. Ma fuori di qui magari, perchè non credo che interessi a qualcuno leggerlo in chiaro.


----------



## Sole (9 Novembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Dimmi quale culo non è fantastico per te.
> 
> Se poi è un culo disponibile è fantastico il doppio.


Questo post è successone


----------



## Tuba (9 Novembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Guarda, noto che qui ad ogni parola che scrivo ci si sente chiamati in causa. Non è un problema mio. Io se ho da dire qualcosa la dico. Magari in pvt. Se non la dico vuol dire che scrivo senza pensare a nessuno in particolare.
> 
> Poi se vuoi sapere cosa penso di te o di altri te lo scrivo. Ma fuori di qui magari, perchè non credo che interessi a qualcuno leggerlo in chiaro.


Non ho bisogno di chiederti cosa pensi di me. 

L'ho letto. 

Ma MAGARI, ho frainteso.

Ok dai Sole. Per me il contributo a questo thread si può anche chiudere qui. Potete continuare a scannarvi su stà storia di Persa.


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Novembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Questo post è successone


rosso o verde?


----------



## Sole (9 Novembre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> Non ho bisogno di chiederti cosa pensi di me.
> 
> L'ho letto.
> 
> ...


E MAGARI ci hai anche preso.

Così sei contento, eh?

Buona serata.


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Novembre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> Non ho bisogno di chiederti cosa pensi di me.
> 
> L'ho letto.
> 
> ...


eccolo qui il superiore. e poi come ti girano i coglioni in pvt....ah si, è vero. dimenticavo che bisogna scordarsi di conoscere persone o fatti che esulano da questo forum per non cadere in errori di valutazione, salvo poi dire cose false di cose non successe in chiaro su questo forum. 

ciao ciao


----------



## Quibbelqurz (9 Novembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Vedi, continui a calunniare.
> 
> Ma tu sai chi è quella persona? Sai com'è la sua vita, quali sono i suoi affetti, i suoi dolori? Sai l'amore che mette nel suo lavoro? Sai cosa la fa soffrire, per cosa si indigna o si arrabbia?
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Tuba (9 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> eccolo qui il superiore. e poi come ti girano i coglioni in pvt....ah si, è vero. dimenticavo che bisogna scordarsi di conoscere persone o fatti che esulano da questo forum per non cadere in errori di valutazione, salvo poi dire cose false di cose non successe in chiaro su questo forum.
> 
> ciao ciao


Ti giuro che certe volte fatico a capirti. Se mi riformuli meglio il periodo MAGARI riesco anche a risponderti, ma così francamente mi viene difficile.

Ti rispondo su quello che ho capito: Non sono superiore, in genere sono gli altri che mi ci fanno sentire  I coglioni mi girano quando mi devono girare, attualmente l'attività giratoria è ferma da un pò.


----------



## Tuba (9 Novembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> E MAGARI ci hai anche preso.
> 
> Così sei contento, eh?
> 
> Buona serata.


No no  Non era questione di prenderci o meno. Era solo questione di leggere quello che TU hai scritto 

Poi hai ragione, non credo possa interessare ad altri. Quindi, a posto così.


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Novembre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> Ti giuro che certe volte fatico a capirti. Se mi riformuli meglio il periodo MAGARI riesco anche a risponderti, ma così francamente mi viene difficile.
> 
> Ti rispondo su quello che ho capito: Non sono superiore, in genere sono gli altri che mi ci fanno sentire  I coglioni mi girano quando mi devono girare, attualmente l'attività giratoria è ferma da un pò.


giurami un po' quello che ti pare.
detto ciò, visto che non sono affari che ti riguardano potevi risparmiarti la frasettina sullo scannarsi. non sei meglio perchè fai (ripeto. FAI.)quello tranquillo. garantito al limone. e direi che possiamo anche finirla qui.


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> giurami un po' quello che ti pare.
> detto ciò, visto che non sono affari che ti riguardano potevi risparmiarti la frasettina sullo scannarsi. non sei meglio perchè fai (ripeto. FAI.)quello tranquillo. garantito al limone. e direi che possiamo anche finirla qui.



ora partono le insinuazioni


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Novembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> .


guarda sei veramente ALLUCINANTE. Persa è stata qui per anni e anni ed E' sempre stata amata e rispettata da tutti. e cercare farla ancora passare per una persona ambigua è vomitevole. e non prendertela eh? perchè la soglia di ciò che è vomitevole è diversa per ciascuno.


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ora partono le insinuazioni


quale insinuazioni?
è proprio chiaro quello che ho scritto.


----------



## Tuba (9 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> giurami un po' quello che ti pare.
> detto ciò, visto che non sono affari che ti riguardano potevi risparmiarti la frasettina sullo scannarsi. non sei meglio perchè fai (ripeto. FAI.)quello tranquillo. garantito al limone. e direi che possiamo anche finirla qui.


Ma è un modo di dire  Continuate a scannarvi, come per dire continuate a discutere. Mamma mia ragazzi, easy, veramente.

Però lo faccio talmente bene che lo sembro vero ?


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Novembre 2012)

.


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Novembre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> Ma è un modo di dire  Continuate a scannarvi, come per dire continuate a discutere. Mamma mia ragazzi, easy, veramente.
> 
> Però lo faccio talmente bene che lo sembro vero ?


mmmmmmmm...rasenti quasi il falso


----------



## Quibbelqurz (9 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> guarda sei veramente ALLUCINANTE. Persa è stata qui per anni e anni ed E' sempre stata amata e rispettata da tutti. e cercare farla ancora passare per una persona ambigua è vomitevole. e non prendertela eh? perchè la soglia di ciò che è vomitevole è diversa per ciascuno.


la persona vomitevole sei stato tu, se sei @lex. Persa ti ha sostenuto dove avrebbe fatto meglio separare forum dalla vita privata ed è stata molto onorevole, ma nulla di più.


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Novembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> la persona vomitevole sei stato tu, se sei @lex. Persa ti ha sostenuto dove avrebbe fatto meglio separare forum dalla vita privata ed è stata molto onorevole, ma nulla di più.


ah ma guarda che io lo so benissimo di esserlo stato.mica c'è bisogno che me lo dica to o chiunque altro. tu lo sai, invece?no, non lo sai


----------



## Quibbelqurz (9 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ah ma guarda che io lo so benissimo di esserlo stato.mica c'è bisogno che me lo dica to o chiunque altro. tu lo sai, invece?no, non lo sai


io lo so ed è per questo motivo che sei stato escluso. se Persa si è messo poi allo stesso livello, è stata una scelta sua. come dicevo, molto onorevole.


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ah ma guarda che io lo so benissimo di esserlo stato.mica c'è bisogno che me lo dica to o chiunque altro. tu lo sai, invece?no, non lo sai


e non rinfacciarmi che lo sono stato diverse volte. non c'è n'è bisogno. pero bisogna dire pure con chi lo si è stati. tu con persa. ed è tutto dire


----------



## Tuba (9 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> mmmmmmmm...rasenti quasi il falso


O lo faccio o lo sono, a stò punto credo sia ininfluente. Il risultato di vivere meglio lo raggiungo comunque


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Novembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> io lo so ed è per questo motivo che sei stato escluso. se Persa si è messo poi allo stesso livello, è stata una scelta sua. come dicevo, molto onorevole.


non dire cazzate. tu l'hai cacciata per le ifpormazioni secondo te carpite. una cazzata del tutto falsa e priva di fondamento. e non c'entro io o meglio è il corolòlarfio alla tesi del complotto della maestra annoverata nelle file del kgb (a proposito: ahahahahaahah). e adesso fai anche il finto tonto. e io intendevo se sapessi che il vomitevole lo sei stato anche tu. risposta: no, non lo sai di esserlo stato.


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Novembre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> O lo faccio o lo sono, a stò punto credo sia ininfluente. Il risultato di vivere meglio lo raggiungo comunque


si. qui dentro. fuori non lo so. io sicuramente.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (9 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> non dire cazzate. tu l'hai cacciata per le ifpormazioni secondo te carpite. una cazzata del tutto falsa e priva di fondamento. e non c'entro io o meglio è il corolòlarfio alla tesi del complotto della maestra annoverata nelle file del kgb (a proposito: ahahahahaahah). e adesso fai anche il finto tonto. e io intendevo se sapessi che il vomitevole lo sei stato anche tu. risposta: no, non lo sai di esserlo stato.


e tu chi sei?


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Novembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> e tu chi sei?


sono sempre io con altro ip perchè la rete pc via wireless di casa a volte salta e uso il cell. èpoi torna la rete domestica e passo a quella. sempre io. Alex


----------



## Tuba (9 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> si. qui dentro. fuori non lo so. io sicuramente.


Allora siamo in due, pure io fuori non mi posso lamentare  Tranquillo


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Novembre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> Allora siamo in due, pure io fuori non mi posso lamentare  Tranquillo


guarda, tranquillissimo. mi chiedo però che ci fai ancora qui che dovevi lasciarci scannare da soli 2 ore fa


----------



## Tuba (9 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> guarda, tranquillissimo. mi chiedo però che ci fai ancora qui che dovevi lasciarci scannare da soli 2 ore fa


Fancazzismo. Sono ancora al lavoro e ho appena fatto il record personale a Tetris.


----------



## Tuba (9 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> guarda, tranquillissimo. mi chiedo però che ci fai ancora qui che dovevi lasciarci scannare da soli 2 ore fa


E poi un pò ci hai preso. Quando mi dicono che sono un FALSO un pò mi girano


----------



## Sole (9 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si luna ha *un culo fantastico*...confermo...
> Non come certe cose cadenti e rinsecchite...
> Buone neanche per il brodo...


Dimmi quale culo non è fantastico per te.

Se poi è un culo disponibile è fantastico il doppio.


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Novembre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> E poi un pò ci hai preso. Quando mi dicono che sono un FALSO un pò mi girano


rasenti...leggi bene


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Novembre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> Fancazzismo. Sono ancora al lavoro e ho appena fatto il record personale a Tetris.


continuare col solitario?


----------



## Spider (9 Novembre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> Fancazzismo. Sono ancora al lavoro e ho appena fatto il record personale a Tetris.


complimenti!!!!
che lavoro fai????


----------



## Sole (9 Novembre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> E poi un pò ci hai preso. Quando mi dicono che sono un FALSO un pò mi girano


Mi sai che hai un po' di manie di protagonismo sai.

Non mi eri nemmeno venuto in mente mentre scrivevo. Avevo in mente il Conte e tutti i racconti di tradimenti che quotidianamente si leggono qui sopra, descritti con dovizia di particolari e con un certo autocompiacimento. Cosa abbastanza squallida. Non per i tradimenti in sè... ma per l'autocompiacimento, che ho sempre trovato fastidioso, sempre.

Chiaro?

Ma che problemi hai? Ma non eri sciallo?

Sciallati e vai in pace.


----------



## Tuba (9 Novembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> complimenti!!!!
> che lavoro fai????


Potrei anche dirtelo. Ma poi sarei costretto ad ucciderti sciogliendoti nell'acido  Meglio di no.


















































Consulente informatico Spider. Scrivo software. Praticamente l'operaio degli anni 2000.


----------



## Tuba (9 Novembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Mi sai che hai un po' di manie di protagonismo sai.
> 
> Non mi eri nemmeno venuto in mente mentre scrivevo. Avevo in mente il Conte e tutti i racconti di tradimenti che quotidianamente si leggono qui sopra, descritti con dovizia di particolari e con un certo autocompiacimento. Cosa abbastanza squallida. Non per i tradimenti in sè... ma per l'autocompiacimento, che ho sempre trovato fastidioso, sempre.
> 
> ...


E infatti non mi riferivo mica a te. Never Covered. Stavo amabilmente interagendo con il NR che credo (credo) sia Alex.


----------



## Sole (9 Novembre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> E infatti non mi riferivo mica a te. Never Covered. Stavo amabilmente interagendo con il NR che credo (credo) sia Alex.


Ah ecco. In questo caso ti chiedo scusa Tuba. Scrivo senza leggere gli altri post, compresi quelli della mia dolce metà. Leggo quasi solo quelli che mi quotano.

Il 'dolce' era ironico eh


----------



## Quibbelqurz (9 Novembre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> *Consulente* informatico Spider. Scrivo software. Praticamente l'operaio degli anni 2000.


aah. uno che non sa e non fa :rotfl:


----------



## Tuba's fan (9 Novembre 2012)

Tuba forever! King of the scialls!


----------



## Tuba (9 Novembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> aah. uno che non sa e non fa :rotfl:


Consulente è un modo figo di dire che cambio cliente ogni 7 o 8 mesi (1 anno al massimo). In genere arrivo, scrivo e me ne vado 

Un pò come la signora Luisa, che arriva presto, finisce presto, e di solito non pulisce il Water  (cit)


----------



## Minerva (10 Novembre 2012)

la maggior parte?questa cosa personalmente non l'accetto nella maniera più assoluta.
 e vorrei capire perché periodicamente c'è qualcuno che deve infangare tutti per la questione che riguarda l'errore clamoroso  dell'admin .e se anche tu non volessi rivolgerti anche a me lo ha fatto angelo o come preferisce chiamarsi definendomi la peggiore delle peggiori.quando ho sempre avuto un comportamento corretto con chiunque parlando direttamente e mai alle spalle.e non so se questo vale anche per gli altri.mi sono decisamente stufata .fate i nomi e parlate chiaramente di chi sarebbero  queste persone meschine  e non coinvolgete le persone perbene. 





> perchè non me ne frega niente di questo posto,* fatto per la maggior parte di persone false e doppie, che hanno bisogno di trovare il cattivo della situazione per sentirsi a posto con la coscienza, per sentirsi giuste e buone. Ma che nella vita di ogni giorno sono meschine della peggior specie.*


----------



## Minerva (10 Novembre 2012)

complimenti comunque conte: mi hai cuccato


----------



## dammi un nome (10 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> la maggior parte?questa cosa personalmente* non l'accetto nella maniera più assoluta.*
> e vorrei capire perché periodicamente c'è qualcuno che deve infangare tutti per la questione che riguarda l'errore clamoroso  dell'admin .e se anche tu non volessi rivolgerti anche a me lo ha fatto angelo o come preferisce chiamarsi definendomi la peggiore delle peggiori.quando ho sempre avuto un comportamento corretto con chiunque parlando direttamente e mai alle spalle.e non so se questo vale anche per gli altri.mi sono decisamente stufata .fate i nomi e parlate chiaramente di chi sarebbero  queste persone meschine  e non coinvolgete le persone perbene.



certo che pure tu!!!

ma cazzo, ma non hai ancora capito che questi riescono a d inventarsi cose che NON sono mai esistite?

ma non ti è bastato?

e ti senti fuori dal gruppo? *non lo accetti?* e va bene!!! lo si è capito! ma NON andarli ancora a sollecitare cazzo.ma sai a loro che cazzo gliene fotte che tu non lo accetti ? non aspettano altro che tu lo dica! e lo hai fatto, per centesima volta.

ma hai bisogno di loro per sapere che sei corretta?* lo sei e basta *cristo! 



ma non lo vedi che sono qui entrambi apposta per provocare, sollecitare reazioni, per giustificare la merda che hanno lanciato loro tornando ?

Perchè tornare, avere un comportamento normale, senza provocare non si poteva fare, enno'... perchè poi le paranoie di  quell uomo dove cazzo le poteva proiettare? è sempre stato cosi...dopo mesi arriva e chiede scusa...e poi di nuovo, dopo qualche tempo...e passano gli anni.

scusa eh...ma io di leggere calunnie gravi sul mio conto ne ho un poco pieni i coglioni. quindi taccio e non sollecito, cioè...

...non avrei voluto sollecitare:unhappy:


----------



## dammi un nome (10 Novembre 2012)

ps. e come utente che conosce Persa ( vitualmente ) dico: è una ottima persona, e se è successo quello che è successo è perchè gravi incompresioni antiche sono accadute,un passo indietro da parte di coloro che l hanno offesa e con toni di merda mai sono stati fatti e se dovesse rientrare oggi...uhhhh apriti cielo!!! con sta storia dei maestri del cazzo. io non riesco dividere sulla lavagna i buoni e i cattivi, ma certo so distinguere chi è mette sempre davanti a TUTTO  la propria eccentricità e chi NO.


----------



## dammi un nome (10 Novembre 2012)

amen

e lo dico perchè vorrei fosse qui. la sua esperienza, per questo forum che non è solo un troiaio  potrebbe godere di un valore aggiunto.


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> certo che pure tu!!!
> 
> ma cazzo, ma non hai ancora capito che questi riescono a d inventarsi cose che NON sono mai esistite?
> 
> ...


ma de che? vuoi fare un discorso serio? anche a te facevano cagare ai tempi e lo hai detto chiaramente persone con le quali adesso hai rapporti amabili., è così difficile dire che ti sei adeguata altrimenti non ti senti accettata?
di un po' ma veramente non ti urta che arrivi qualcuno qui dentro e faccia l'apologia del traditore perfetto e da alcuni venga steso il tappeto rosso con un benvenuto? tempo fa ti avrebbe urtato. perchè adesso fai finta di niente? vorrei saperlo e senza polemica
tranquillamente.
Spiega, magari capisco. e ti ho chiesto scusa. puoi querelarmi, ma evita di fare ancora la vittima


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> ps. e come utente che conosce Persa ( vitualmente ) dico: è una ottima persona, e se è successo quello che è successo è perchè gravi incompresioni antiche sono accadute,un passo indietro da parte di coloro che l hanno offesa e con toni di merda mai sono stati fatti e se dovesse rientrare oggi...uhhhh apriti cielo!!! con sta storia dei maestri del cazzo. io non riesco dividere sulla lavagna i buoni e i cattivi, ma certo so distinguere chi è mette sempre davanti a TUTTO  la propria eccentricità e chi NO.


-chi l'ha offesa oggi è un tuo amico(virtuale o no me ne frega una emerita. conosco gente amica - AMICA- da anni che non si è mai vista in faccia) oppure stai li a parlarci amabilmente. chi si dovrebbe vergognare tu o io? io per molte cose. tu per altre. la differenza è che io ammetto sempre tutto. tu, un po' di autocritica mai?


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Novembre 2012)

PS: offesa e calunniata e ancora fino a poco tempo fa descritta come una persona ambigua e cattiva (semplifico).
tempo fa ti avrebbe schifato tutto questo e ora invece ti sta bene o al limite dici che ti piacerebbe che fosse qui. ti rifaccio la domanda alla quale non rispondi. lo scopo di fratelli d'italia qual'era? oggi lo stesso (direi peggio, va') tipo di persone che hai cercato di "sputtanare" sono tue amiche o ci parli amabilmente. quando ti tocca qualcosa da vicino arriva fratelli d'italia e quando no stai lì in bilico? miciolidia, fatti due domande. ma soprattutto dai una risposta (seria) a me su questo se riesci.


----------



## dammi un nome (10 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ma de che? vuoi fare un discorso serio? anche a te facevano cagare ai tempi e lo hai detto chiaramente persone con le quali adesso hai rapporti amabili., è così difficile dire che ti sei adeguata altrimenti non ti senti accettata?
> di un po' ma veramente non ti urta che arrivi qualcuno qui dentro e faccia* l'apologia del traditore perfetto e *da alcuni venga steso il tappeto rosso con un benvenuto? tempo fa ti avrebbe urtato. perchè adesso fai finta di niente? vorrei saperlo e senza polemica
> tranquillamente.
> Spiega, magari capisco. e ti ho chiesto scusa. puoi querelarmi, ma evita di fare ancora la vittima


vittima ? su questo non rispondo.

Angelo, a me di coloro che fanno l apologia *del traditore perfetto Non me ne potrebbe stracatafottere di meno perchè:
*

A non li frequento.


b. nè tantomeno me li devo sposà o altro

c. mi basta rispondere nel merito coloro. e urca se lo faccio, gli interessati lo sanno, chiedilo a loro.

d. se proprio hai voglia di leggere quanti tappeti rossi stenderei a coloro che tradiscono sistematicamente, vai a leggere con maggior attenzione. e ti renderai conto che cosi non è. è na rottura di coglioni , una perdita di tempo e oltretutto inutile, credimi sulla parolaquindi:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (10 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> certo che pure tu!!!
> 
> ma cazzo, ma non hai ancora capito che questi riescono a d inventarsi cose che NON sono mai esistite?
> 
> ...



:risata:


----------



## Sole (10 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> la maggior parte?questa cosa personalmente non l'accetto nella maniera più assoluta.
> e vorrei capire perché periodicamente c'è qualcuno che deve infangare tutti per la questione che riguarda l'errore clamoroso  dell'admin .e se anche tu non volessi rivolgerti anche a me lo ha fatto angelo o come preferisce chiamarsi definendomi la peggiore delle peggiori.quando ho sempre avuto un comportamento corretto con chiunque parlando direttamente e mai alle spalle.e non so se questo vale anche per gli altri.mi sono decisamente stufata .fate i nomi e parlate chiaramente di chi sarebbero  queste persone meschine  e non coinvolgete le persone perbene.


Premesso che non mi frega niente di quello che tu accetti o meno.

Premesso che ti ho sempre considerata una persona corretta e, come te, molti altri.

Cosa devo pensare di un luogo in cui ho speso due anni della mia vita, comportandomi correttamente con tutti. E dal quale ho ricevuto solo palate di letame nel momento in cui, per una questione di chiarezza, ho voluto far capire di essere legata sentimentalmente a una persona che qui dentro è vista come il demonio fatto persona?

Sono stata chiamata ipocrita da Chiara Matraini, lei stessa mi ha detto che dovrei vergognarmi, senza che io abbia MAI scritto una riga contro nessuno.

Sono stata insultata pesantemente da diversi utenti, registrati e non. Dei quali uno conosco perfettamente e che è di nuovo intervenuto in questo 3d senza che io l'abbia minimamente provocato.

Sono stata accusata di scrivere da non registrata e rubinare a nastro chi litigava con Alex. E quando ho cercato di chiarire la mia posizione, in modo civile e chiaro, gli unici 3 utenti che si sono azzardati a parlare a mio favore sono stati zittiti da chi si è reputato deluso e indignato dal mio post di chiarimento.

Dammi un nome mi ha trattata come una merda, senza che io l'abbia mai considerata, citata, insultata, sputtanata, rubinata o altro. Ha fatto dell'ironia parlando di famiglia Markel/Sole, dicendosi irritata da me, chiedendomi ripetutamente di dissociarmi dall'uomo che amo. Quando io, in passato, ho detto e ripetuto che io NON CONDIVIDO E MI DISSOCIO dalle esagerazioni di Alex, ma che non litigherò MAI qui sopra con lui, intervenendo durante le discussioni, perchè non siamo in un reality, perchè i rapporti con le persone me li smazzo privatamente e, soprattutto, perchè non darò MAI la soddisfazione a chi ce l'ha con Alex di vedermi discutere in presa diretta con lui. E se tutto questo irrita Dammi un nome o chi per lei, me ne frego doppiamente. Io sono fatta così.

E, a proposito di discrezione, cara Minerva, quello che hai citato era una corrispondenza privata tra me e il Conte che lui ha deciso di pubblicare non per fare chiarezza su un tema di cui si discuteva, ma per una ripicca infantile e ridicola, come lui, del resto. E tu ti permetti di citare uno stralcio di quella conversazione per controbattere, senza notare il paradossale di tutto questo. E questo mi stupisce molto, se devo dirti la verità. Non mi sembrava una cosa da te.

Il Conte ha dato la sua impronta a questo luogo, ma altri utenti ci mettono del loro. Persone che nella vita reale ingannano il loro compagno o compagna e se ne fanno un vanto qui dentro, si permettono di fare la morale A ME. Piccole cricche di amici dove si sparla alle spalle QUOTIDIANAMENTE passano per i giustizieri della notte che si indignano per i veri o presunti sputtanamenti di Alex.

Io sono indignata. E sì, questo posto mi sembra una gabbia di matti, se proprio vuoi saperlo.
Stimo molto Simy, Kid, Ultimo (che è una persona schietta), Passante, Fabry, Oscuro (perchè per quanto sia a volte in disaccordo con lui, ha dimostrato di saper rivedere i suoi giudizi ed è sempre stato sincero), Tesla e altri utenti che ho sempre letto e apprezzato, tra i quali ci sei stata sempre anche tu.

Ma non puoi biasimarmi se mi sento leggermente schifata da tutto, adesso.
Se poi questa cosa ti/vi disturba non so che farci. Questo è quello che penso e l'ho esplicitato.


----------



## dammi un nome (10 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> PS: offesa e calunniata e ancora fino a poco tempo fa descritta come una persona ambigua e cattiva (semplifico).
> tempo fa ti avrebbe schifato tutto questo e ora invece ti sta bene o al limite dici che ti piacerebbe che fosse qui. ti rifaccio la domanda alla quale non rispondi. lo scopo di fratelli d'italia qual'era? oggi lo stesso (direi peggio, va') tipo di persone che hai cercato di "sputtanare" sono tue amiche o ci parli amabilmente. quando ti tocca qualcosa da vicino arriva fratelli d'italia e quando no stai lì in bilico? miciolidia, fatti due domande. ma soprattutto dai una risposta (seria) a me su questo se riesci.


:blank:


----------



## dammi un nome (10 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> :risata:


e ride questa sulla deficenza altrui:mrgreen:


----------



## dammi un nome (10 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> PS: offesa e calunniata e ancora fino a poco tempo fa descritta come una persona ambigua e cattiva (semplifico).
> tempo fa ti avrebbe schifato tutto questo e ora invece ti sta bene o al limite dici che ti piacerebbe che fosse qui. ti rifaccio la domanda alla quale non rispondi. lo scopo di fratelli d'italia qual'era? oggi lo stesso (direi peggio, va') tipo di persone che hai cercato di "sputtanare" sono tue amiche o ci parli amabilmente. quando ti tocca qualcosa da vicino arriva fratelli d'italia e quando no stai lì in bilico? miciolidia, fatti due domande. ma soprattutto dai una risposta (seria) a me su questo se riesci.


:blank:


----------



## Tebe (10 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> e ride questa sulla deficenza altrui:mrgreen:



son kreti!


----------



## Sole (10 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> ma non lo vedi che sono qui entrambi apposta per provocare, sollecitare reazioni, *per giustificare la merda che hanno lanciato loro tornando *?
> 
> *Perchè tornare, avere un comportamento normale, senza provocare non si poteva fare, enno'*... perchè poi le paranoie di  quell uomo dove cazzo le poteva proiettare? è sempre stato cosi...dopo mesi arriva e chiede scusa...e poi di nuovo, dopo qualche tempo...e passano gli anni.
> 
> ...


Io ho sempre avuto un comportamento più che civile, anche con te. Che però non mi ha evitato la TUA merda. Devo riprenderti i post in cui ti sei permessa di citarmi senza che io ti abbia mai cagata di striscio? Ma tu cosa volevi da me? Chi ti ha mai considerata?

Quindi cosa vai farneticando?

Diciamo che qui la mia civiltà non la spreco più per nessuno. Sono una persona equilibrata, ma non passo per cogliona, perchè non lo sono. E sinceramente mi sono stancata di queste dinamiche.

E poi basta parlare al plurale quando parlate di me. Alex nemmeno sa quando scrivo, io parlo per me e me soltanto.
Siete talmente abituati alla malafede che non vedete altro.


----------



## Tuba (10 Novembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Sono stata insultata pesantemente da diversi utenti, registrati e non. Dei quali uno conosco perfettamente e che è di nuovo intervenuto in questo 3d senza che io l'abbia minimamente provocato.


Qui è lapalissiano che parli di me. Non ti ho mai insultata, a differenza tua che da altre parti mi hai definito come "un tipo affetto da personalità multiple e dissociato". Scritto nero su bianco.  

Sono intervenuto in questo thread solo per avere un chiarimento sulla FECCIA che dicevi di conoscere. Hai detto che non ti riferivi a nessuno in particolare e un pò tutti in generale. La tua spiegazione è stata soddisfacente e ho finito il mio intervento.

Per il resto....nevere covered fino ad'ora e si può anche continuare così.


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> ma minchia angelo, lo scopo di _fratelli_ era di sputtanare quella signora che LIVE, pur non conoscendomi ,nelle varie convention ne diceva di ogni sul mio conto. tutto qui.
> 
> io non capisco proprio a cosa tu alluda..è per caso qui dentro quella signora e io non lo so ? boh. dimmelo tu. e pure se fosse qui, travestita con un altro nik, a me che me ne puo' fregà ?
> 
> certo, non nego che fosse qui....vomitere, ma dopo aver vomitato....come dire..punto.


eheheh. forse non leggi. lo stesso tipo di persone (anche peggio) e non la STESSA PERSONA ora te le sei fatte amiche. come te lo devo spiegare? in che lingua? peggio per te. ora non vomiti più. ed è un peccato. sempre peggio per te. quindi sei annoverata tra quelli che se qulacuno non ti fa niente personalmente va tutto bene. non eri così fintanto che il clima qui dentro è sempre stato un altro. ti sei adeguata. benissimo. ma permettimi di dirti( e vabbè il permesso me lo prendo in ogni caso) che a me questo fa venire il voltastomaco. può (anzi sicuramente non lo fa) non farti piacere ma questo è. 
PS: e se per deficienza altrui intendi la mia, te la rigetto tutta quanta perchè tra me e te chi è la deficiente sei tu. e di gran misura. per diversi motivi. se non ti riferivi a me ritiro comunque tutto. ma non credo di sbagliarmi.


----------



## dammi un nome (10 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> son kreti!


piccola, sei una pazza creti ...vieni qui che ti abbraccio traditora:mrgreen:

ti chiamo cosi per stemperare sta storia dei traditi e traditori, spartiacque del ghezzo.


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Novembre 2012)

Minchia che palle. Non se ne può più.


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> io avrei detto che persa è una persona cattiva?
> 
> angelo...è follia.
> 
> ...


minchia ma ci fai o ci sei? il tuo amico e persone con cui stai lì a ridere e scherzare e che quoti reputandole anche intelligenti. ma ci fai o ci sei?  mi sembri peggiorata anche nella comprensione dell'italiano, minchia!!!


----------



## Sole (10 Novembre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> Qui è lapalissiano che parli di me. Non ti ho mai insultata, a differenza tua che da altre parti mi hai definito come "un tipo affetto da personalità multiple e dissociato". Scritto nero su bianco.
> 
> Sono intervenuto in questo thread solo per avere un chiarimento sulla FECCIA che dicevi di conoscere. Hai detto che non ti riferivi a nessuno in particolare e un pò tutti in generale. La tua spiegazione è stata soddisfacente e ho finito il mio intervento.
> 
> Per il resto....nevere covered fino ad'ora e si può anche continuare così.


Non parlavo di te.


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> io avrei detto che persa è una persona cattiva?
> 
> angelo...è follia.
> 
> ...


e per la seconda parte del post. ormai è assodato. non capisci quello che una persona ti scrive e rispondi a cazzo


----------



## Sole (10 Novembre 2012)

*Per Tuba*



Sole ha detto:


> Brava.





Non Registratox ha detto:


> ancora tra i coglioni ?





Sole ha detto:


> Eh sì.
> 
> Ma giusto per dare fastidio ai mentecatti come te, che non hai neppure la faccia per farti riconoscere.





Non Registrato ha detto:


> se vuoi racconto un paio di cosette che ti riguardano cosi mi riconosci





Sole ha detto:


> Ah, dimenticavo.
> 
> So benissimo chi sei e che sei tu l'autore di questo e di altri messaggi. Mi sono fatta un bell'elenco di tutte le infamità che hai scritto su di me qui sopra in forma anonima. E, al contrario di alcuni, io sono abituata a certe cose e non mi crea nessun problema querelarti per le volgarità infamanti che hai scritto su di me, che non ho mai fatto niente a te e a nessun altro.
> 
> Quindi gira alla larga. Nessuno ti cerca e nessuno parla con te.





Sole ha detto:


> Ti ho riconosciuto, idiota.


Parlavo di lui. Una nostra comune conoscenza.

E quando dico che hai manie di protagonismo... mah.


----------



## Tuba (10 Novembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Non parlavo di te.


Sempre le manie di protagonismo. Sono quelle che mi fregano a me


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Minchia che palle. Non se ne può più.


su questo hai ragione. sei una palla senza limiti


----------



## dammi un nome (10 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> eheheh. forse non leggi. lo stesso tipo di persone (anche peggio) e non la STESSA PERSONA ora te le sei fatte amiche. come te lo devo spiegare? in che lingua? peggio per te. ora non vomiti più. ed è un peccato. sempre peggio per te. quindi sei annoverata tra quelli che se qulacuno non ti fa niente personalmente va tutto bene. non eri così fintanto che il clima qui dentro è sempre stato un altro. ti sei adeguata. benissimo. ma permettimi di dirti( e vabbè il permesso me lo prendo in ogni caso) che a me questo fa venire il voltastomaco. può (anzi sicuramente non lo fa) non farti piacere ma questo è.
> PS: e se per deficienza altrui intendi la mia, te la rigetto tutta quanta perchè tra me e te chi è la deficiente sei tu. e di gran misura. per diversi motivi. se non ti riferivi a me ritiro comunque tutto. ma non credo di sbagliarmi.


veramente la deficente ero io.


ma va bene cosi. saluti.


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> veramente la deficente ero io.
> 
> 
> ma va bene cosi. saluti.


certo che va bene così. tanto non è che mi aspettassi una risposta che non hai dato e che non sei in grado di dare.


----------



## dammi un nome (10 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> minchia ma ci fai o ci sei? il tuo amico e persone con cui stai lì a ridere e scherzare e che quoti reputandole anche intelligenti. ma ci fai o ci sei?  mi sembri peggiorata anche nella comprensione dell'italiano, minchia!!!



si sono peggiorata. sono peggiorata in tutto, sono in malafede, e tutto quello che vuoi.

e considerando che sono una merda insieme a coloro che stanno qua, mollateci. ve ne sono tanti di forum, sfogatevi altrove.


----------



## dammi un nome (10 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> certo che va bene così. tanto non è che mi aspettassi una risposta che non hai dato e che non sei in grado di dare.


si non sono piu in grado.mi hai sfiancato.


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> si sono peggiorata. sono peggiorata in tutto, sono in malafede, e tutto quello che vuoi.
> 
> e considerando che sono una merda insieme a coloro che stanno qua, mollateci. ve ne sono tanti di forum, sfogatevi altrove.


finalmente una cosa giusta. ma qui ci sono ANCHE persone normali e quindi qua sto. e si, sei in una malafede senza pari. 
io posso andare da altre parti. a te non ti è possibile.


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> si non sono piu in grado.mi hai sfiancato.


non lo eri manco prima. se ti ho sfiancato puoi anche passare oltre e non leggere e scrivere


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> su questo hai ragione. sei una palla senza limiti


No, ma continua pure. Mi piace come riuscite, (perchè siete in due e tra l'altro Sole non può scrivere ad minchiam che non ti riprende qui perchè non gli piacciono i reality quando invece ti ha difeso eccome in passato, sul forum, quando ti accusavano di esagerare prendendo pure Stermy come esempio di utente che esagerava ma che veniva accettato e tu, porello, no) a contorcere la realtà al punto che se vi ritrovate mezzo forum e la stragrande maggioranza delle amicizie "vere", gente che conoscete e frequentavate fuori dal forum, è a causa sempre di altri e mai, dico MAI per difetto vostro. Gente di cui eravate AMICI, e che improvvisamente diventano dei traditori del coniuge senza morale, come se prima non l'aveste saputo. Per dire. Cioè siete allucinanti. Io poi sono un genuino stronzo che sta qui solo per rimediare figa e che siccome non vuol darvi i suoi dati personali in pasto è un poco di buono sicuramente perchè voialtri simpaticoni ci mettete la faccia. Ed è un bello sforzo sicuramente, no? Vabbè. Comunque su sto thread non posto più, tranquilli, che di ste menate non so gli altri ma io ne ho davvero le palle piene.


----------



## Tuba (10 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> si sono peggiorata. sono peggiorata in tutto, sono in malafede, e tutto quello che vuoi.
> 
> e considerando che sono una merda insieme a coloro che stanno qua, mollateci. *ve ne sono tanti di forum, sfogatevi altrove.*


Sul neretto non sono pienamente d'accordo. Sole è sempre stata una "voce" qui dentro, e penso che la sua perdita sia......una perdita. Se si riuscisse a scindere il post dall'utente che lo scrive, penso che qui ci sia posto per tutti, anche per i dissociati e affetti da personalità multiple come me, per le zoccole come Chiara Matraini, per i cagacazzi come Angelo, etc etc.

My two cents.


----------



## Tebe (10 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> piccola, sei una pazza creti ...*vieni qui che ti abbraccio* traditora:mrgreen:
> 
> ti chiamo cosi per stemperare sta storia dei traditi e traditori, spartiacque del ghezzo.



:scared:


----------



## Sole (10 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> si sono peggiorata. sono peggiorata in tutto, sono in malafede, e tutto quello che vuoi.
> 
> e considerando che sono una merda insieme a coloro che stanno qua, *mollateci. ve ne sono tanti di forum, sfogatevi altrove*.


Io non ho bisogno di sfogarmi. Solo di dire quello che penso.

Se ti crea problemi puoi sempre ignorare eh, l'ignore è una mano santa a volte


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No, ma continua pure. Mi piace come riuscite, (perchè siete in due e tra l'altro Sole non può scrivere ad minchiam che non ti riprende qui perchè non gli piacciono i reality quando invece ti ha difeso eccome in passato, sul forum, quando ti accusavano di esagerare prendendo pure Stermy come esempio di utente che esagerava ma che veniva accettato e tu, porello, no) a contorcere la realtà al punto che se vi ritrovate mezzo forum e la stragrande maggioranza delle amicizie "vere", gente che conoscete e frequentavate fuori dal forum, è a causa sempre di altri e mai, dico MAI per difetto vostro. Gente di cui eravate AMICI, e che improvvisamente diventano dei traditori del coniuge senza morale, come se prima non l'aveste saputo. Per dire. Cioè siete allucinanti. Io poi sono un genuino stronzo che sta qui solo per rimediare figa e che siccome non vuol darvi i suoi dati personali in pasto è un poco di buono sicuramente perchè voialtri simpaticoni ci mettete la faccia. Ed è un bello sforzo sicuramente, no? Vabbè. Comunque su sto thread non posto più, tranquilli, che di ste menate non so gli altri ma io ne ho davvero le palle piene.


uè coglione. a me frega un cazzo di chi sei nella realtà. sei poco più di un nulla al quale non risparmio niente perchè tu hai rotto i coglioni per primo con le tue fastidiose sentenze. detto questo il fatto di non divulgare chi sei perchè hai paura che tua moglie lo venga a sapere la dice lunga su quello che sei e quello che sei venuto a fare qui.
se ne hai le palle piene non leggere. fatgtele svuotare da qualche donna qui dentro. sempre che tu ce la faccia eh? 
Addio


----------



## Tebe (10 Novembre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> Sul neretto non sono pienamente d'accordo. Sole è sempre stata una "voce" qui dentro, e penso che la sua perdita sia......una perdita. Se si riuscisse a scindere il post dall'utente che lo scrive, penso che qui ci sia posto per tutti, anche per i dissociati e affetti da personalità multiple come me, *per le zoccole come Chiara Matraini, *per i cagacazzi come Angelo, etc etc.
> 
> My two cents.


stronzo.
Nemmeno mi citi.
:blank:


----------



## Tuba (10 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> stronzo.
> Nemmeno mi citi.
> :blank:


Errata Corrige:

Per le Divine Zoccole come Chiara Matraini e Tebe che girano con un materasso legato dietro la schiena e la danno via come se non fosse la loro..... 


Meglio così ?


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Novembre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> Sul neretto non sono pienamente d'accordo. Sole è sempre stata una "voce" qui dentro, e penso che la sua perdita sia......una perdita. Se si riuscisse a scindere il post dall'utente che lo scrive, penso che qui ci sia posto per tutti, anche per i dissociati e affetti da personalità multiple come me, per le zoccole come Chiara Matraini, per i cagacazzi come Angelo, etc etc.
> 
> My two cents.


visto che la citi, io sto ancora aspettando che la zoccola come la descrivi tu (sei informatissimo sulle sue abitudini vedo, mò me lo segno )  Chiara Matraini rettifichi che io non l'ho mai minacciata da nessuna parte, Così, scrivendo una cosa a caso eh?


----------



## Tuba (10 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> visto che la citi, io sto ancora aspettando che la zoccola come la descrivi tu (sei informatissimo sulle sue abitudini vedo, mò me lo segno )  Chiara Matraini rettifichi che io non l'ho mai minacciata da nessuna parte, Così, scrivendo una cosa a caso eh?


E lo chiedi a me ? Io non so neanche di cosa state parlando. Se e quando vorrà lo farà lei, se lo riterrà opportuno.

Si, è vero, sono informato sulle abitudini di molti  Sò protagonista 

PS: La stò tenendo sull'ironico apposta....


----------



## Sole (10 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No, ma continua pure. Mi piace come riuscite, (perchè siete in due e tra l'altro Sole non può scrivere ad minchiam che non ti riprende qui perchè non gli piacciono i reality quando invece ti ha difeso eccome in passato, sul forum, quando ti accusavano di esagerare prendendo pure Stermy come esempio di utente che esagerava ma che veniva accettato e tu, porello, no) a contorcere la realtà al punto che se vi ritrovate mezzo forum e la stragrande maggioranza delle amicizie "vere", gente che conoscete e frequentavate fuori dal forum, è a causa sempre di altri e mai, dico MAI per difetto vostro. *Gente di cui eravate AMICI, e che improvvisamente diventano dei traditori del coniuge senza morale, come se prima non l'aveste saputo*. Per dire. Cioè siete allucinanti. Io poi sono un genuino stronzo che sta qui solo per rimediare figa e che siccome non vuol darvi i suoi dati personali in pasto è un poco di buono sicuramente perchè voialtri simpaticoni ci mettete la faccia. Ed è un bello sforzo sicuramente, no? Vabbè. Comunque su sto thread non posto più, tranquilli, che di ste menate non so gli altri ma io ne ho davvero le palle piene.


Guarda, non ti cagherei più di striscio, se non fosse per puntualizzare questo.

Io non ho mai condannato senza appello chi tradisce il coniuge. E non mi sono mai permessa di giudicare le vite altrui.
Ma comincio a farlo nel momento in cui queste persone giudicano me.

Perchè se qualcuno si permette di giudicare me o le persone che amo, devo essere certa che sia nella posizione di farlo. E non tutti lo sono. Non solo perchè tradiscono, ma perchè sparlano, agiscono alle spalle eccetera eccetera. Come tutti, del resto.


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Novembre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> E lo chiedi a me ? Io non so neanche di cosa state parlando. Se e quando vorrà lo farà lei, se lo riterrà opportuno.
> 
> Si, è vero, sono informato sulle abitudini di molti  Sò protagonista
> 
> PS: La stò tenendo sull'ironico apposta....


dove avrei chiesto qualcosa a te? ho solo preso la palla al balzo per ribadire una cosa  e solo perchè l'hai citata. però visto che sei protagonista potresti riferirglielo dato che, visto che definendola zoccola pare tu ne conosca le abitudini intime, probabilmente sai come farlo.
se è così ti ringrazio anche in anticipo 

come la tengo anch'io sull'ironico ti va bene?


----------



## Tebe (10 Novembre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> Errata Corrige:
> 
> Per le Divine Zoccole come Chiara Matraini e Tebe che girano con un materasso legato dietro la schiena e la danno via come se non fosse la loro.....
> 
> ...


ti ringrazio 




















:mrgreen:


----------



## Tuba (10 Novembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Guarda, non ti cagherei più di striscio, se non fosse per puntualizzare questo.
> 
> Io non ho mai condannato senza appello chi tradisce il coniuge. E non mi sono mai permessa di giudicare le vite altrui.
> Ma comincio a farlo nel momento in cui queste persone giudicano me.
> ...


Hai ragione


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Novembre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> Hai ragione


eh gia


----------



## lunaiena (10 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Minchia che palle. Non se ne può più.


Non posso che concordare...:singleeye:


----------



## Tuba (10 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> eh gia


Non me ne parli signora mia  Chissà dove andremo a finire di questo passo  Già le mezze stagioni sono andate a farsi benedire. 

Ritorno serio. Ma veramente si ha tutta stà voglia di discutere, litigare, azzuffarsi. Queste sono le situazioni tipiche alla Palestina / Israele, che sono talmente incancrenite che neanche loro si ricordano più perchè stanno in guerra.

Ci sono dei punti fermi: in un modo o nel'altro qualcuno stà sul cazzo a qualcun'altro, ma come giustamente alcuni fanno notare, non è che sia di questo grande interesse. Ribadisco il fatto che più voci è sempre meglio di meno voci, la libertà d'intervento c'è. Semplicemente ognuno si viva il proprio forum come meglio crede senza andare a cercare giustizie personali a cose accadute fuori di qui. Ognuno è libero di dissentire col modo di pensare/vivere/fottere/mangiare/bere/lettera e testamento di qualcun altro ma fino a quando si riesce a tenere il tutto in modo civile per me si può tranquillamente convivere. Poi fate come ve pare.


----------



## dammi un nome (10 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> :scared:


:calcio:cosi ti passa la paura


----------



## dammi un nome (10 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No, ma continua pure. Mi piace come riuscite, (perchè siete in due e tra l'altro Sole non può scrivere ad minchiam che non ti riprende qui perchè non gli piacciono i reality quando invece ti ha difeso eccome in passato, sul forum, quando ti accusavano di esagerare prendendo pure Stermy come esempio di utente che esagerava ma che veniva accettato e tu, porello, no) a contorcere la realtà al punto che se vi ritrovate mezzo forum e la stragrande maggioranza delle amicizie "vere", gente che conoscete e frequentavate fuori dal forum, è a causa sempre di altri e mai, dico MAI per difetto vostro. Gente di cui eravate AMICI, e che improvvisamente diventano dei traditori del coniuge senza morale, come se prima non l'aveste saputo. Per dire. Cioè siete allucinanti. Io poi sono un genuino stronzo che sta qui solo per rimediare figa e che siccome non vuol darvi i suoi dati personali in pasto è un poco di buono sicuramente perchè voialtri simpaticoni ci mettete la faccia. Ed è un bello sforzo sicuramente, no? Vabbè. Comunque su sto thread non posto più, tranquilli, che di ste menate non so gli altri ma io ne ho davvero le palle piene.


se ti abbraccio hai paura pure tu ?


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Novembre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> Non me ne parli signora mia  Chissà dove andremo a finire di questo passo  Già le mezze stagioni sono andate a farsi benedire.
> 
> Ritorno serio. Ma veramente si ha tutta stà voglia di discutere, litigare, azzuffarsi. Queste sono le situazioni tipiche alla Palestina / Israele, che sono talmente incancrenite che neanche loro si ricordano più perchè stanno in guerra.
> 
> Ci sono dei punti fermi: in un modo o nel'altro qualcuno stà sul cazzo a qualcun'altro, ma come giustamente alcuni fanno notare, non è che sia di questo grande interesse. Ribadisco il fatto che più voci è sempre meglio di meno voci, la libertà d'intervento c'è. Semplicemente ognuno si viva il proprio forum come meglio crede senza andare a cercare giustizie personali a cose accadute fuori di qui. Ognuno è libero di dissentire col modo di pensare/vivere/fottere/mangiare/bere/lettera e testamento di qualcun altro ma fino a quando si riesce a tenere il tutto in modo civile per me si può tranquillamente convivere. Poi fate come ve pare.


sisi. civile. fino a quando non tocca a te. ricordo che solo per averti dato del pettegolo è venuto un putiferio qui dentro. figuriamoci se fossi stato trattato a pesci in faccia come è stata trattata sole. e  a questo punto un vaffanculo per l'ìipocrisia te lo meriti pure tu. quindi: vai a fare in culo, sciallo dei miei coglioni. sono stato abbastanza serio anche io oppure preferivimi sull'ironico?
eh signora mia, si stava meglio quando si stava peggio


----------



## contepinceton (10 Novembre 2012)

*dammi ho le scarpe numero uno da lustrare, il numero 4 è in restauro...*


----------



## Tuba (10 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> sisi. civile. fino a quando non tocca a te. ricordo che solo per averti dato del pettegolo è venuto un putiferio qui dentro. figuriamoci se fossi stato trattato a pesci in faccia come è stata trattata sole. e  a questo punto un vaffanculo per l'ìipocrisia te lo meriti pure tu. quindi: vai a fare in culo, sciallo dei miei coglioni. sono stato abbastanza serio anche io oppure preferivimi sull'ironico?
> eh signora mia, si stava meglio quando si stava peggio


Come dovrei risponderti adesso ? Scegli tu


----------



## dammi un nome (10 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> View attachment 5980



subito maestro


----------



## contepinceton (10 Novembre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> Non me ne parli signora mia  Chissà dove andremo a finire di questo passo  Già le mezze stagioni sono andate a farsi benedire.
> 
> Ritorno serio. Ma veramente si ha tutta stà voglia di discutere, litigare, azzuffarsi. Queste sono le situazioni tipiche alla Palestina / Israele, che sono talmente incancrenite che neanche loro si ricordano più perchè stanno in guerra.
> 
> Ci sono dei punti fermi: in un modo o nel'altro qualcuno stà sul cazzo a qualcun'altro, ma come giustamente alcuni fanno notare, non è che sia di questo grande interesse. Ribadisco il fatto che più voci è sempre meglio di meno voci, la libertà d'intervento c'è. Semplicemente ognuno si viva il proprio forum come meglio crede senza andare a cercare giustizie personali a cose accadute fuori di qui. Ognuno è libero di dissentire col modo di pensare/vivere/fottere/mangiare/bere/lettera e testamento di qualcun altro ma fino a quando si riesce a tenere il tutto in modo civile per me si può tranquillamente convivere. Poi fate come ve pare.


Beh non basta che ci sia la striscia di Gaza?
Come mai se ne vanno sbattendo la porta e qui si sta tutti in pace e sereni
e al we abbiamo sti ritorni?

Si vero nel 1918, Trieste ha perso l'Istria e la Dalmazia...
Bon son passati quanti anni?

Sono più di due anni che Persa è andata...
Dovrebbe sta gente anche essersi dimenticata di questo forum...

Ma forse ne è dipendente...

Quindi Sole e Merkel
Andate in pace e non rompete i coglioni a noi.

( che in tutte le vostre questioni: non c'entriamo e per lo meno: ce ne freghiamo)


----------



## dammi un nome (10 Novembre 2012)

e quando parlavo di troiaio, non mi riferivo nè a tebe, nè a chiara, sia claro.


----------



## contepinceton (10 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> e quando parlavo di troiaio, non mi riferivo nè a tebe, nè a chiara, sia claro.


Lo so ti riferivi a me e a Lothar, no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## dammi un nome (10 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lo so ti riferivi a me e a Lothar, no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



e poi dicono che non sei intelligente:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (10 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> e poi dicono che non sei intelligente:mrgreen:


Mens sana in corpore nano.


----------



## dammi un nome (10 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mens sana in corpore nano.


:hockey:e hai ragggione


----------



## contepinceton (10 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> :hockey:e hai ragggione


Ma anche...
Donna nana tutta tana no?
Le donne alte...sono tutte altezzose...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Novembre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> Come dovrei risponderti adesso ? Scegli tu


come ti pare....ti pare che io abbia paura di cosa tu possa rispondermi? 
è così. avete TUTTI NESSUNO ESCLUSO chi con l'indifferenza chi con azioni trattato di merda sole. in più occasioni salvo venire a fare un casino per un "pettegolo". e come ti sono girati i coglioni eh? altro che sciallo...e come ti sono girati i coglioni in altre occasioni...ma certo, tu sei un adulto, mica vieni qui a incazzarti, lo fai fuori...tu usi l'ironia...ma fammi il piacere...direi di smetterla qui. vi siete tu compreso comportati di merda. a vari livelli e a vari titoli...e poi ti senti preso in causa...avrai mica la coda di paglia neh?
e adesso rispondimi come ti pare, ma per cortesia senza minimizzare. che l'indifferenza è allo stesso livello, sciallo.
sei un adulto eppure stai qui a parlare con me. chi te lo fa fare? a me lo fa fare la mia immaturità, a te?


----------



## dammi un nome (10 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma anche...
> Donna nana tutta tana no?
> Le donne alte...sono tutte altezzose...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



ma quale nana... io non sono nana. ma nemmeno tana pero'. sono stufin stufina di fare la tana.:mrgreen:

per ora gira accussi:sonar:


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> e quando parlavo di troiaio, non mi riferivo nè a tebe, nè a chiara, sia claro.


lo hanno capito tutti che ti riferivi a te stessa. tranquilla


----------



## dammi un nome (10 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> lo hanno capito tutti che ti riferivi a te stessa. tranquilla




meno male, mi hai rassicurato:mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> meno male, mi hai rassicurato:mrgreen:


lo so che ne hai bisogno e io so essere generoso quando vedo qualcuno in difficoltà. d'altronde che si può fare se non aiutare una povera donna che è riuscita a farsi tradire da un uomo con un transessuale? 
firmato
il ciuccio


----------



## Sole (10 Novembre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> Non me ne parli signora mia  Chissà dove andremo a finire di questo passo  Già le mezze stagioni sono andate a farsi benedire.
> 
> Ritorno serio. Ma veramente si ha tutta stà voglia di discutere, litigare, azzuffarsi. Queste sono le situazioni tipiche alla Palestina / Israele, che sono talmente incancrenite che neanche loro si ricordano più perchè stanno in guerra.
> 
> Ci sono dei punti fermi: in un modo o nel'altro qualcuno stà sul cazzo a qualcun'altro, ma come giustamente alcuni fanno notare, non è che sia di questo grande interesse. Ribadisco il fatto che più voci è sempre meglio di meno voci, la libertà d'intervento c'è. Semplicemente *ognuno si viva il proprio forum come meglio crede senza andare a cercare giustizie personali a cose accadute fuori di qui.* Ognuno è libero di dissentire col modo di pensare/vivere/fottere/mangiare/bere/lettera e testamento di qualcun altro ma fino a quando si riesce a tenere il tutto in modo civile per me si può tranquillamente convivere. Poi fate come ve pare.


Non sono d'accordo.

Io sono stata trattata male QUI sul forum. E qui sul forum rispondo agli utenti che ritengo l'abbiano fatto. E lo faccio ora, perchè spesso e volentieri in passato sono stata tanto civile da ignorare e passare oltre. Ma ho sbagliato alla grande. Perchè alla fine ho preso solo dei gran calci in culo. E ho tutto il diritto di dire la mia. Se e quando mi pare.

Per le cose accadute fuori o per i chiarimenti individuali, ho sempre chiesto spiegazioni in via privata, lo sai benissimo. IO. Molti altri non l'hanno mai fatto, hanno preferito sparare qui sopra in varie occasioni credendo di vedere chissà quali allusioni (e i tuoi interventi su questo 3d ti danno la misura di quanto siete stati fuori strada) e leggere chissà quale sostegno a quel pazzo psicopatico cagacazzo di Alex.
Che poi se c'è una che l'ha sempre cazziato (con tanto di litigate) per certe cose scritte sono sempre stata io, tra l'altro. Ma tant'è le cazziate me le becco lo stesso. E allora guarda Tuba, cazziata per cazziata, preferisco dire la mia. La civiltà qui sopra non paga


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Novembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo.
> 
> Io sono stata trattata male QUI sul forum. E qui sul forum rispondo agli utenti che ritengo l'abbiano fatto. E lo faccio ora, perchè spesso e volentieri in passato sono stata tanto civile da ignorare e passare oltre. Ma ho sbagliato alla grande. Perchè alla fine ho preso solo dei gran calci in culo. E ho tutto il diritto di dire la mia. Se e quando mi pare.
> 
> ...


minchia ma la smetti di insultarmi anche tu?


----------



## Tuba (10 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> come ti pare....ti pare che io abbia paura di cosa tu possa rispondermi?
> è così. avete TUTTI NESSUNO ESCLUSO chi con l'indifferenza chi con azioni trattato di merda sole. in più occasioni salvo venire a fare un casino per un "pettegolo". e come ti sono girati i coglioni eh? altro che sciallo...e come ti sono girati i coglioni in altre occasioni...ma certo, tu sei un adulto, mica vieni qui a incazzarti, lo fai fuori...tu usi l'ironia...ma fammi il piacere...direi di smetterla qui. vi siete tu compreso comportati di merda. a vari livelli e a vari titoli...e poi ti senti preso in causa...avrai mica la coda di paglia neh?
> e adesso rispondimi come ti pare, ma per cortesia senza minimizzare. che l'indifferenza è allo stesso livello, sciallo.
> sei un adulto eppure stai qui a parlare con me. chi te lo fa fare? a me lo fa fare la mia immaturità, a te?


Mai detto di essere un novello Buddha a cui rimbalza tutto. Certo che i coglioni girano anche a me ogni tanto. Me la ricordo la storia del pettegolo a cui ti riferisci. Credo sia nel privè. Non mi sembra di aver fatto tutto questo gran casino. Mi pare di aver detto al Conte qualcosa come: che palle o roba del genere. E ho deciso di non continuare quel thread. Non lo vedo tutto questo gran casino.
Ma il punto non è se io sia ipocrita oppure no. Non è te che devo convincere. Il punto è che io stò dicendo che si può anche convivere senza avere un thread fiume come questo ogni mese. 
Su come IO ho trattato Sole: dopo uno scazzo le ho detto più o meno, che, principalmente a causa tua, mi vedevo costretto a raffreddare i rapporti con lei. La tua donna ne ha preso atto e a posto così. Non vedo quale sia il problema. Le persone si vanno sul cazzo e ne scendono. La tua donna prima non ci stava e adesso si. Ma questo non mi proibisce e impedisce di quotarla quando dice una cosa che condivido e dissentire quando dice una cosa che non condivido. Sei tu che ogni volta devi armare tutto stò casino. Anche ieri con Sole ci siamo detti due cose, ci siamo chiariti e (non) amici cime prima. Tu invece devi sempre stare e mettere le virgole, i puntini sulle i e le stanghette sulle t. 
Ti rispondo perchè ne ho voglia, semplice.


----------



## Sole (10 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Quindi Sole e Merkel
> *Andate in pace e non rompete i coglioni a noi.
> *
> ( che in tutte le vostre questioni: non c'entriamo e per lo meno: ce ne freghiamo)


Ti piacerebbe eh?

Ma nemmeno per idea   

Mi piace troppo immaginare te e i tuoi compari mentre pigiate rosso come dei forsennati 

Su tante cose ci sono rimasta male, questo forum è stata una delusione, lo ammetto.

Ma su altre mi diverto da matti. Tu mi diverti. Sei un toccasana per me. E devo ammetterlo, sei un personaggio più unico che raro. Con le tue piccole ripicche, i tuoi giochini infantili, il tuo bisogno di riferirti continuamente e te stesso e al sesso, come se fosse la tua coperta di Linus... no, guarda, troppo divertente leggerti e commentarti, non ci rinuncio così facilmente


----------



## Tebe (10 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma anche...
> Donna nana tutta tana no?
> *Le donne alte...sono tutte altezzose*...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



:mrgreen:


----------



## Sole (10 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> minchia ma la smetti di insultarmi anche tu?


Ok. Ritiro il cagacazzo


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Novembre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> Mai detto di essere un novello Buddha a cui rimbalza tutto. Certo che i coglioni girano anche a me ogni tanto. Me la ricordo la storia del pettegolo a cui ti riferisci. Credo sia nel privè. Non mi sembra di aver fatto tutto questo gran casino. Mi pare di aver detto al Conte qualcosa come: che palle o roba del genere. E ho deciso di non continuare quel thread. Non lo vedo tutto questo gran casino.
> Ma il punto non è se io sia ipocrita oppure no. Non è te che devo convincere. Il punto è che io stò dicendo che si può anche convivere senza avere un thread fiume come questo ogni mese.
> Su come IO ho trattato Sole: dopo uno scazzo le ho detto più o meno, che, principalmente a causa tua, mi vedevo costretto a raffreddare i rapporti con lei. La tua donna ne ha preso atto e a posto così. Non vedo quale sia il problema. Le persone si vanno sul cazzo e ne scendono. La tua donna prima non ci stava e adesso si. Ma questo non mi proibisce e impedisce di quotarla quando dice una cosa che condivido e dissentire quando dice una cosa che non condivido. Sei tu che ogni volta devi armare tutto stò casino. Anche ieri con Sole ci siamo detti due cose, ci siamo chiariti e (non) amici cime prima. Tu invece devi sempre stare e mettere le virgole, i puntini sulle i e le stanghette sulle t.
> Ti rispondo perchè ne ho voglia, semplice.


si, ma visto che non ti ha citato e ti ha detto che non parlava di te ancora qui che minchia ci stai a fare?
ah, caro il mio vigliaccone, non sei capace di parlare con me quando qualcosa non ti va? ah no, tu non ami i casini...ma caso strano hai voglia di rispondermi da stamattina. ed è questione di ipocrisia si, caro il mio sciallo. perchè se sei il king of sciall's, non dovresti essere qui a risponder a qualcosa che non ti riguarda. ma lo fai, ipocritamente dicendo che ne hai voglia mentre ti sono girati i coglioni bene bene per quel feccia. se ti senti feccia quando non sei stato chiamato in causa sono problemi solo tuoi e sbattiteli da solo. e io si. le stanghette le metto, perchè IO non sopporto le ingiustizie SOPRATTUTTO quando riguardano chi amo. ma mi sembra evidente che tu (come altri eh?) non sai cosa significhi. e non sto parlando delle ingiustizie. adesso spero che la smetti perchè, TI RIPETO, ti è stato detto a chiare lettere che non si parlava di te con tanto di quote e ancora stai qui a parlare. se poi sei qui per parlare a nome di altri allora sii chiaro e dillo che ti girano i coglioni e sei qui perchè devi difendere qualcun altro/a.  altrimenti dovresti andare in pace e non rispondere più. ma continui negando l'evidenza scritta che non si parlasse di te. e sole è troppo signora per fare nomi o dare epiteti. io lo sono molto meno e ci metto 2 secondi. ma aspetto eh? a qualcun altro/(a gli brucerà la codina e arriverà. e se non arriverà fa lo stesso. io vivo bene comunque, a differenza di quel che si pensa e si dice.
ciao


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Novembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ok. Ritiro il cagacazzo


anvedi che stronza


----------



## Sole (10 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> anvedi che stronza


Ho un ottimo guru 

Ecco, vedi di andare a fare il guru


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Novembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ho un ottimo guru
> 
> Ecco, vedi di andare a fare il guru


 si ma non è che lo devi fare al guru


----------



## Sole (10 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> si ma non è che lo devi fare al guru


Mi sono persa un attimo tra i guru :singleeye:


----------



## Tuba (10 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> si, ma visto che non ti ha citato e ti ha detto che non parlava di te ancora qui che minchia ci stai a fare?
> ah, caro il mio vigliaccone, non sei capace di parlare con me quando qualcosa non ti va? ah no, tu non ami i casini...ma caso strano hai voglia di rispondermi da stamattina. ed è questione di ipocrisia si, caro il mio sciallo. perchè se sei il king of sciall's, non dovresti essere qui a risponder a qualcosa che non ti riguarda. ma lo fai, ipocritamente dicendo che ne hai voglia mentre ti sono girati i coglioni bene bene per quel feccia. se ti senti feccia quando non sei stato chiamato in causa sono problemi solo tuoi e sbattiteli da solo. e io si. le stanghette le metto, perchè IO non sopporto le ingiustizie SOPRATTUTTO quando riguardano chi amo. ma mi sembra evidente che tu (come altri eh?) non sai cosa significhi. e non sto parlando delle ingiustizie. adesso spero che la smetti perchè, TI RIPETO, ti è stato detto a chiare lettere che non si parlava di te con tanto di quote e ancora stai qui a parlare. se poi sei qui per parlare a nome di altri allora sii chiaro e dillo che ti girano i coglioni e sei qui perchè devi difendere qualcun altro/a.  altrimenti dovresti andare in pace e non rispondere più. ma continui negando l'evidenza scritta che non si parlasse di te. e sole è troppo signora per fare nomi o dare epiteti. io lo sono molto meno e ci metto 2 secondi. ma aspetto eh? a qualcun altro/(a gli brucerà la codina e arriverà. e se non arriverà fa lo stesso. io vivo bene comunque, a differenza di quel che si pensa e si dice.
> ciao



Voglio far notare come io ancora non abbia usato epiteti come vigliaccone, coglione, sciallo del cazzo e simili.

Sul tema del tuo post. Ieri sono intervenuto perchè credevo che Sole quando ha detto Feccia si riferisse alle persone che tutti conosciamo. Ha detto di no. Chiusa qui.
Stamattina sono intervenuto di nuovo perchè credevo si riferisse a me in un altro suo intervento. Ha detto di no. Richiusa qui.
Mi sono fatto due risate sul fatto del Protagonismo e per me si poteva tranquillamente passare ad altro. Allora. Chi è quello a cui fa comodo che i toni tutto siano meno che civili ?


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Novembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Mi sono persa un attimo tra i guru :singleeye:


non sei adatta per andare a fare il guru allora


----------



## Sole (10 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> non sei adatta per andare a fare il guru allora


:bleble:


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Novembre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> Voglio far notare come io ancora non abbia usato epiteti come vigliaccone, coglione, sciallo del cazzo e simili.
> 
> Sul tema del tuo post. Ieri sono intervenuto perchè credevo che Sole quando ha detto Feccia si riferisse alle persone che tutti conosciamo. Ha detto di no. Chiusa qui.
> Stamattina sono intervenuto di nuovo perchè credevo si riferisse a me in un altro suo intervento. Ha detto di no. Richiusa qui.
> Mi sono fatto due risate sul fatto del Protagonismo e per me si poteva tranquillamente passare ad altro. Allora. Chi è quello a cui fa comodo che i toni tutto siano meno che civili ?


su...sii sciallo e fregatene.....d'altronde se hai deciso di allontanarti da una persona perchè io non sono una persona civile che ti aspetti? che lo sia con te? 
minchia quanto mi sta sul cazzo la parola sciallo 
a me non fa comodo nulla. e se una persona che conosco ha un comportamento che non mi piace alzo il telefono, gli mando un messaggio ecc...altrimenti mi sento un vigliacco.non l'ho mai fatto io per primo perchè A ME direttamente nessuno è mai venuto a dire nulla. tu lo hai fatto? no. ergo sei un vigliacco e te l'ho detto alla prima occasione. relativamente a questo caso specifico eh? chi ti conosce così bene da sapere qualcos'altro di te.
e riguardo a quest'ultima cosa e per rispondere a joey pompino che parla al plurale rispetto agli amici, gli amici non erano i miei. quindi il plurale, pompino, dovresti correggerlo e riferirlo solo a Sole. amici poi per modo di dire perchè nessun amico avrebbe minimamente fatto quello che è poi le è stato fatto


----------



## dammi un nome (10 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> lo so che ne hai bisogno e io so essere generoso quando vedo qualcuno in difficoltà. d'altronde che si può fare se non aiutare una povera donna che è riuscita a farsi tradire da un uomo con un transessuale?
> firmato
> il ciuccio



sei generoso , lo so , del resto chi meglio di te mi puo' comprendere; da te che eri soprannominato corum populo _a' femminella_  .


----------



## Tuba (10 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> su...sii sciallo e fregatene.....d'altronde se hai deciso di allontanarti da una persona perchè io non sono una persona civile che ti aspetti? che lo sia con te?
> minchia quanto mi sta sul cazzo la parola sciallo
> a me non fa comodo nulla. e se una persona che conosco ha un comportamento che non mi piace alzo il telefono, gli mando un messaggio ecc...altrimenti mi sento un vigliacco.non l'ho mai fatto io per primo perchè A ME direttamente nessuno è mai venuto a dire nulla. tu lo hai fatto? no. ergo sei un vigliacco e te l'ho detto alla prima occasione. relativamente a questo caso specifico eh? chi ti conosce così bene da sapere qualcos'altro di te.
> e riguardo a quest'ultima cosa e per rispondere a joey pompino che parla al plurale rispetto agli amici, gli amici non erano i miei. quindi il plurale, pompino, dovresti correggerlo e riferirlo solo a Sole. amici poi per modo di dire perchè nessun amico avrebbe minimamente fatto quello che è poi le è stato fatto


Ma io con te mica avevo da spartire qualcosa lo hai detto pure tu, semmai i chiarimenti e le mie ragioni le dovevo spiegare a Sole, cosa che ho fatto, le ho detto che per quanto MI riguardava, meno cazzi miei sapesse e meglio era, questa per la sua frequentazione di uno dall'embolo facile come te, ma non le ho mi detto che non si potesse avere scambi improntati sulla semplice frequentazione (Questo era il senso del "ciao ciao") Tu, never covered 

Alex, sciallo


----------



## Tebe (10 Novembre 2012)

Ma qualcuno ha visto la piscina di free ultimamente?
Tuba è ancora da te con gli alieni ad assimilarla?

:unhappy:


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> sei generoso , lo so , del resto chi meglio di te mi puo' comprendere; da te che eri soprannominato corum populo _a' femminella_  .


io ho donne qui dentro e fuori che possono ben confermare il contrario. il contrario lo puoi dire che sei stata scartata da un uomo per una pseudodonna? 
che c'è? pensi che puoi insultare impunemente senza pensare di avere risposta seppur mi rendo conto la risposta sia molto cattiva?. io ti ho chiesto scusa ma hai imperterrita contiunuato ad insultarmi. puoi farlo fino alla morte eh, non mi sto mica lamentando. anzi. riceverai senmpre risposta. sia mai detto che io lascio l'ultima parola a qualcuno 
Il ciuccio

e a questo punto dopo le mie scuse, mi aspetto una tua querela. o di chiunque altro. admin compreso.


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Novembre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> Ma io con te mica avevo da spartire qualcosa lo hai detto pure tu, semmai i chiarimenti e le mie ragioni le dovevo spiegare a Sole, cosa che ho fatto, le ho detto che per quanto MI riguardava, meno cazzi miei sapesse e meglio era, questa per la sua frequentazione di uno dall'embolo facile come te, ma non le ho mi detto che non si potesse avere scambi improntati sulla semplice frequentazione (Questo era il senso del "ciao ciao") Tu, never covered
> 
> Alex, sciallo


hai ragione 
io non ho detto che non avevo nulla da spartire. ho scritto che non ti conosco abbastanza. io qualcosa da spartire con te ce l'avevo. apprendo adesso che non era per te. benissimo.  ed è non formalmente ma concettualmente diverso.
io non invito a casa mia qualcuno con cui non ho niente da spartire però. nemmeno per un caffè. e infatti a casa mia ci sono venute pochissime persone e tutte che avevano da spartire qualcosa con me. cazzo ma perchè mi dovete costringere sempre a sputtanarvi?


----------



## Sole (10 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> sei generoso , lo so , del resto chi meglio di te mi puo' comprendere; da te che eri soprannominato corum populo _a' femminella_  .


Tutti ne avete le palle piene, tutti ci esortate a mollarvi... eppure chissà perchè state sempre qui a rispondere e rincarare la dose


----------



## dammi un nome (10 Novembre 2012)

ti sbagli. non sono stata scartata e nemmeno mollata. l ho fatto io. e sul suo orientamento sex, per difendermi da quella bocca a cloaca che hai non andro' certo a richiamare la sua realtà che racconta altro.

porta tu, piuttosto, maleducato paranoico cafone  le tue amiche a difenderti quassu',chissà mai che una domani non potrebbe piu bastare.


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> ti sbagli. non sono stata scartata e nemmeno mollata. l ho fatto io. e sul suo orientamento sex, per difendermi da quella bocca a cloaca che hai non andro' certo a richiamare la sua realtà che racconta altro.
> 
> porta tu, piuttosto, maleducato paranoico cafone  le tue amiche a difenderti quassu',chissà mai che una domani non potrebbe piu bastare.


certo, vero. lo hai mollato perchè lui non lo avrebbe mai fatto perchè GLI SERVIVI (quindi venivi accettata in pubblico ma scartata in pvt) per mantenere una facciata. peggio ancora. usata come un trofeo da esibire ma che nella sostanza era un trofeo con nessun significato per lui. 
continua continua ad insultarmi. riceverai sempre risposta. pure masochista.


----------



## Tuba (10 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> hai ragione
> io non ho detto che non avevo nulla da spartire. ho scritto che non ti conosco abbastanza. io qualcosa da spartire con te ce l'avevo. apprendo adesso che non era per te. benissimo.  ed è non formalmente ma concettualmente diverso.
> io non invito a casa mia qualcuno con cui non ho niente da spartire però. nemmeno per un caffè. e infatti a casa mia ci sono venute pochissime persone e tutte che avevano da spartire qualcosa con me. cazzo ma perchè mi dovete costringere sempre a sputtanarvi?


Tu stai fuori come i panni stesi.

Cioè, c'è un appuntamento dalle parti di casa mia, la gente arriva, qualcuno non è ancora pronto, siamo tutti su da me a farci un caffè aspettando e a te ti dico: no tu aspetta fuori perchè non siamo molto amici e a casa mia non entri. 

Alex, ribadisco un concetto che ho sempre espresso anche in pubblico: su molte cose sono convinto che tu sia un bravo cristiano, ma hai troppo l'embolo facile e troppo spesso non ti regoli e per questo motivo ho deciso di non voler avere rapporti con te e chi ti stà vicino e i motivi li ho ampiamente spiegati a Sole. A quarantanni sarò pur padrone di decidere con chi voglio uscire la sera oppure no. Tu, e di conseguenza Sole, non siete fra quelli. Punto. Questo non toglie che una pacifica convivenza e scambio in un posto come questo possa comunque continuare.


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Novembre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> Tu stai fuori come i panni stesi.
> 
> Cioè, c'è un appuntamento dalle parti di casa mia, la gente arriva, qualcuno non è ancora pronto, siamo tutti su da me a farci un caffè aspettando e a te ti dico: no tu aspetta fuori perchè non siamo molto amici e a casa mia non entri.
> 
> Alex, ribadisco un concetto che ho sempre espresso anche in pubblico: su molte cose sono convinto che tu sia un bravo cristiano, ma hai troppo l'embolo facile e troppo spesso non ti regoli e per questo motivo ho deciso di non voler avere rapporti con te e chi ti stà vicino e i motivi li ho ampiamente spiegati a Sole. A quarantanni sarò pur padrone di decidere con chi voglio uscire la sera oppure no. Tu, e di conseguenza Sole, non siete fra quelli. Punto. Questo non toglie che una pacifica convivenza e scambio in un posto come questo possa comunque continuare.


a qurant'anni sei padrone di fare qualsiasi cosa e agire come ti pare. a quarant'anni accetta che le tue azioni siano considerate. e tu (e non è che mi sia tagliato le vene sia chiaro) hai avuto un comportamento codardo. tu come quasi tutti eh? avrai avuto le tue ragioni, senz'altro. chi le discute? non discutere le parole che uso per definire un tuo comportamento perchè se tiri fuori, sacrosantamente, la tua libertà di agire io tiro fuori quella di poterle giudicare, altrettasto sacramente. per carità, che puoi usare e mettere in pratica fino alla morte. e fino alla morte io dirò che è in un certo modo. tutto qui. 
tu riesci a soprassedere su cose alle quali io non potrei mai e non lo faccio.  tu e i tuoi amichetti la chiamate sciallagine. io ipocrisia. tutto qui. questione di vedute.


----------



## Sole (10 Novembre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> Tu stai fuori come i panni stesi.
> 
> Cioè, c'è un appuntamento dalle parti di casa mia, la gente arriva, qualcuno non è ancora pronto, siamo tutti su da me a farci un caffè aspettando e a te ti dico: no tu aspetta fuori perchè non siamo molto amici e a casa mia non entri.
> 
> Alex, ribadisco un concetto che ho sempre espresso anche in pubblico: su molte cose sono convinto che tu sia un bravo cristiano, ma hai troppo l'embolo facile e troppo spesso non ti regoli e per questo motivo ho deciso di non voler avere rapporti con te e chi ti stà vicino e i motivi li ho ampiamente spiegati a Sole. A quarantanni sarò pur padrone di decidere con chi voglio uscire la sera oppure no. *Tu, e di conseguenza Sole, non siete fra quelli*. Punto. Questo non toglie che una pacifica convivenza e scambio in un posto come questo possa comunque continuare.


E direi che il concetto era chiaro da mesi, ormai.

Però vedi Tuba, se io non voglio frequentare una persona e la mia è una scelta pacifica, poi non la vado a stuzzicare continuamente su un forum. A meno che questa persona proprio non mi stia sui coglioni. O non ritenga che abbia fatto qualcosa di sbagliato nei miei confronti.

E allora, visto che io non vi ho MAI cercati, nè chiamati in causa (se non in un unico post, scritto di getto un sabato mattina in cui ero parecchio stressata per una notte passata in bianco per motivi miei personali, di cui mi sono pure scusata), dovreste voi essere i primi a lasciarmi in pace. E invece tu e Chiara mi avete tirato in mezzo più di una volta, lei con la sua modalità, tu con la tua... ma nessuno vi ha mai cagati. Vi ho pure eliminati da Fb... cosa volete voi da me, mi chiedo a questo punto.

Devo dare spiegazioni per ogni cosa che scrivo e rassicurarvi sul fatto che quello che scrivo non vi riguarda? E' da folli, abbi pazienza.

In questo 3d io ho fatto un paio di battute al Conte, con tanto di faccine. La solita raffica di rubini (5 in tutto eh  ) e il Conte che posta in chiaro un messaggio privato che io gli ho mandato. E di qui una catena di interventi di gente che NESSUNO ha cercato, tra i quali tu, che ti sei sentito chiamato in causa due volte.

E questa la chiami pacifica convivenza? Ma su Tuba, sei una persona abbastanza intelligente. Ti rendi conto che stai dicendo una serie di minchiate o no?


----------



## Tuba (10 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> a qurant'anni sei padrone di fare qualsiasi cosa e agire come ti pare. a quarant'anni accetta che le tue azioni siano considerate. e tu (e non è che mi sia tagliato le vene sia chiaro) hai avuto un comportamento codardo. tu come quasi tutti eh? avrai avuto le tue ragioni, senz'altro. chi le discute? non discutere le parole che uso per definire un tuo comportamento perchè se tiri fuori, sacrosantamente, la tua libertà di agire io tiro fuori quella di poterle giudicare, altrettasto sacramente. per carità, che puoi usare e mettere in pratica fino alla morte. e fino alla morte io dirò che è in un certo modo. tutto qui.
> tu riesci a soprassedere su cose alle quali io non potrei mai e non lo faccio.  tu e i tuoi amichetti la chiamate sciallagine. io ipocrisia. tutto qui. questione di vedute.


Vabbè mi consideri un ipocrita codardo 

Sciallamente ti rispondo: E STI GRAN CAZZI  Me ne farò una ragione. Abbiamo finito ora ? Abbiamo messo un punto ? Direi di si.

Amen.


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Novembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> E direi che il concetto era chiaro da mesi, ormai.
> 
> Però vedi Tuba, se io non voglio frequentare una persona e la mia è una scelta pacifica, poi non la vado a stuzzicare continuamente su un forum. A meno che questa persona proprio non mi stia sui coglioni. O non ritenga che abbia fatto qualcosa di sbagliato nei miei confronti.
> 
> ...


minchite scialle ma sempre minchiate


----------



## Ultimo (10 Novembre 2012)

*Sole!*

Non letto le vostre, qualche cenno diciamo, ma ho notato in poche righe che mi sarebbe scocciato leggere.

Detto ciò, :bacio: è un piacere leggere il tuo nick. Era da tempo, e francamente mi manca leggerti.

Alex sta bono, che Sole non la corteggio, solo che tutte le volte che l'ho letta, è stato stupendo. Come scrive lei è fantastico.


----------



## Sole (10 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non letto le vostre, qualche cenno diciamo, ma ho notato in poche righe che mi sarebbe scocciato leggere.
> 
> Detto ciò, :bacio: è un piacere leggere il tuo nick. Era da tempo, e francamente mi manca leggerti.
> 
> Alex sta bono, che Sole non la corteggio, solo che tutte le volte che l'ho letta, è stato stupendo. Come scrive lei è fantastico.


Grazie Ultimo 

Tu sei uno di quelli che cerco sempre quando vengo a sbirciare, sei sempre positivo e solare, anche quando ti arrabbi


----------



## Tuba (10 Novembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> E invece tu e Chiara mi avete tirato in mezzo più di una volta, lei con la sua modalità, tu con la tua... ma nessuno vi ha mai cagati. Vi ho pure eliminati da Fb... cosa volete voi da me, mi chiedo a questo punto.


Fammi un esempio in cui ti ho stuzzicata. Mi ricordo il post in cui parlavo della Escort. E come tu hai detto che quello che hai scritto ieri non era riferito a me, io all'epoca ti risposi che era un discorso generale e il soggetto non era Sole. Chi è che ha manie di protagonismo ora ? 

Ci sono altri post ? 

Vorrei ricordarti che quando ho letto, proprio su FB, che mi hai definito un dissociato dalla personalità multipla non ho alzato tutto stò gran casino, mi ci sono fatto due risate e ho continuato appunto ad ignorarti.

Si potrebbe dire lo stesso di te ? Visti i recenti accadimenti io mi sento di dire di no.

Io la chiuderei qui. Poi se vuoi / volete continuare a parlarne il mio telefono lo avete. Ci si fa una bella chiacchierata tra persone dotate d'intelletto e si arriva a un modus vivendi.


----------



## Ultimo (10 Novembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Grazie Ultimo
> 
> Tu sei uno di quelli che cerco sempre quando vengo a sbirciare, sei sempre positivo e solare, anche quando ti arrabbi


Wuau! che bel complimento!

Lo dico che sei speciale! 





































































































Certo Clà, ti conviene eh! :mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Novembre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> Vabbè mi consideri un ipocrita codardo
> 
> Sciallamente ti rispondo: E STI GRAN CAZZI  Me ne farò una ragione. Abbiamo finito ora ? Abbiamo messo un punto ? Direi di si.
> 
> Amen.


ciccino. nessuno ti ha chiamato. mi hai tirato ben per i capelli a dirtele. ma non fare passare me per quello sbagliato perchè se io ho l'embolo facile e sputtano la gente è altresì vero che se la gente non fosse sputtanabile e fosse trasparente come me non avrebbe nulla da temere. detto questo amen da tempo. ma non venire TU a rompere i coglioni quando non sei stato chiamato in causa cercando anche di fare quello tranquillo che tranquillo non lo sei per un cazzo. perchè se lo fossi al PRIMO e dico PRIMO misunderstanding non avresti risposto ancora al secondo. perchè se è vero che tu hai quarant'anni e sei un uomo intelligente che difficilmente si può prendere per il culo ti dico che quarant'anni li ho anche io e non mi faccio prendere per iul culo da nessuno. tanto meno da te, visto che tu non hai mai avuto niente mai a che spartire con me (A TUO DIRE) e sti gran cazzi lo dico io. perchè IO non ho nulla da nasconedere. IO. ma non mi faccio giudicare da persone che non sono nella mia stessa condizioni. e sti gran cazzi lo dico io (2)
e con tutto quello che è successo io non ho mai detto nulla di VOI e della vostra vita in chiaro e lo avrei potuto fare tranquillamente. ti sei chiesto perchè non l'ho mai fatto? 1 volta e 1 volta sola ho parlato di una cosa del conte e ho ribadito cose già dette e ridette negli anni (e quindi nulla di nuovo) a persone (direi 1) che mi hanno sempre cercato di fare del male. 
quindi direi che è ora di smetterla di fare passare me per quello che sputtana cose pvt perchè di voi da me non è mai uscito nulla. a riprova della tua e vostra malafede.
certo è che se mi vieni a rompere i coglioni con un minimo cazzo mio è la volta buona che ti tiro fuori ogni pelo che so. la capisci la differenza o te la devo rispiegare?
e ribadisco, motivi per fare quello che tu e altri avete sempre avuto paura facessi ne ho avute a iosa e non è mai successo. non è che mi devi ringraziare. ammettere che mi è partito l'embolo più di una volta e che mi sono stato zitto (come è giusto sia, mica dico che è una mia divina concessione) questo si. tu e tutti voi. perchè ancora continuate a fare uscire questa paura di un mio comportamento come voi foste quelli a posto e io lo psicopatico. ma lo prometto. la prossima volta che leggo una cosa non vera su di me (e ribadisco il fatto della minaccia via pm falsa, tanto per fare un esempio) stavolta non mi faccio nessuno scrupolo. compreso allusioni e insinuazioni a sole. che come ha già scritto vi ha già cancellato da tempo eppure ogni due per tre quando c'è da parlare di  me ci accomunate.
parli a tizio per dire a tizio, ma soprattutto a caio e sempronio. spero di essere stato chiaro. convivenza civile può darsi. presa per il culo però no. direi che è ora di smetterla.
Amen


----------



## Sole (10 Novembre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> Fammi un esempio in cui ti ho stuzzicata. Mi ricordo il post in cui parlavo della Escort. E come tu hai detto che quello che hai scritto ieri non era riferito a me, io all'epoca ti risposi che era un discorso generale e il soggetto non era Sole. Chi è che ha manie di protagonismo ora ?
> 
> Ci sono altri post ?
> 
> ...


Sul neretto... ma sei sicuro  ?? Guarda che io 'sta cosa non me la ricordo proprio sai. Anche perchè non è un tipo di espressione che mi appartiene.
Mi sembra di aver sempre usato parole positive su di te, anche quando abbiamo scazzato un po'. Anzi, ti sono sempre venuta a cercare io per chiedere spiegazioni. E sono rimasta malissimo quando mi hai detto che non volevi più frequentarmi. Non è una bella cosa da sentirsi dire, soprattutto quando sei in un momento difficile come quello che ho passato io nei mesi scorsi e in cui avrei avuto bisogno, se non di solidarietà, di un minimo di serenità.

Ma se mi copi e incolli la frase in cui ho detto questo in pvt posso darti una spiegazione, che sicuramente c'è.

Tu sei intervenuto oggi e ieri qui, mi pare. E Chiara, boh. Andrei a riprenderti i suoi vari post, ma non è che muoia dalla voglia di polemizzare. Cose passate e già dette. La cosa certa è che io non ho mai fatto riferimenti a voi, ma voi siete sempre in mezzo, e questo thread ne è un esempio, anche se in questo caso sei subentrato tu.
E avete sempre la sensazione che io alluda o scriva cose pensando a voi. Non è così.

Spero sia chiaro una volta per tutte.


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Wuau! che bel complimento!
> 
> Lo dico che sei speciale!
> 
> Certo Clà, ti conviene eh! :mrgreen:


 direi di smetterla ora


----------



## Tuba (10 Novembre 2012)

Alex, è successo più di una volta e non sempre riferito alle stesse persone. Sulle motivazioni che ti hanno spinto a farlo non entro. Possono essere giuste, sbagliate, lo hai fatto perchè quelle persone ti stanno sulle palle. Cazzi tuoi e non entro nel merito. Resta però il fatto che lo hai fatto e non voglio trovarmi nei panni di chi si è trovato a leggere cose molto intime sue esposte al pubblico ludibrio.
Non è perchè ho qualcosa da nascondere (gli scheletri nell'armadio ce li abbiamo tutti e il mio è abbastanza affollato) solo che non ne ho voglia. Punto.


----------



## Ultimo (10 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> direi di smetterla ora


----------



## Ultimo (10 Novembre 2012)

Però ragazzi ve la posso dire una cosa? Dite no, io la dico uguale.:rotfl:

Quando nella realtà ci sono "diatribe" diciamo che la soluzione se c'è, arriva.

In un forum, una chat, o in qualsiasi altro modo che non contempla il chiarirsi a quattro occhi, diventa praticamente impossibile. E non sta a me dirvi o suggerirvi i motivi o i perchè, li conoscete in parte, magari più di me. volevo solo ricordarlo e farvelo presente.


----------



## Sole (10 Novembre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> Alex, è successo più di una volta e non sempre riferito alle stesse persone. Sulle motivazioni che ti hanno spinto a farlo non entro. Possono essere giuste, sbagliate, lo hai fatto perchè quelle persone ti stanno sulle palle. Cazzi tuoi e non entro nel merito. Resta però il fatto che lo hai fatto e non voglio trovarmi nei panni di chi si è trovato a leggere cose molto intime sue esposte al pubblico ludibrio.
> Non è perchè ho qualcosa da nascondere (gli scheletri nell'armadio ce li abbiamo tutti e il mio è abbastanza affollato) solo che non ne ho voglia. Punto.


E comunque Tuba, io sono andata a rileggermi le nostre ultime due conversazioni su fb, dopo che ho lasciato il gruppo. Non c'è traccia della frase che hai scritto tu, quella della personalità dissociata!

Se vuoi ti posto i messaggi togliendo i nomi. E scusa, visto che hai scritto questa cosa in chiaro, vorrei spiegazioni. Grazie.


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Novembre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> Alex, è successo più di una volta e non sempre riferito alle stesse persone. Sulle motivazioni che ti hanno spinto a farlo non entro. Possono essere giuste, sbagliate, lo hai fatto perchè quelle persone ti stanno sulle palle. Cazzi tuoi e non entro nel merito. Resta però il fatto che lo hai fatto e non voglio trovarmi nei panni di chi si è trovato a leggere cose molto intime sue esposte al pubblico ludibrio.
> Non è perchè ho qualcosa da nascondere (gli scheletri nell'armadio ce li abbiamo tutti e il mio è abbastanza affollato) solo che non ne ho voglia. Punto.


male non fare paura non avere. punto.
no.l 'ho fatto perchè quelle persone non sono degne di offendermi. e lo hanno fatto. che è una cosa diversa. chi è sempre stato leale con me e si è sempre comportanto in buona fede da me non ha mai avuto niente. siamo addivenuti ad un fatto quindi. che tu non sei in buona fede e che quindi anche tu potresti farlo e quindi potresti ritrovarti a non avere voglia di leggere cazzi tuoi in chiaro. finalmente siamo addivenuti ad un punto. io sono uno psicopatico? ammettiamolo. ammettiamo anche quindi che chi non è in buona fede può aver paura o non voglia. benissimo. finalmente. era così difficile?
siamo proprio una masnada mica male. quelli in malafede e lo psicopatico. va benissimo. 
ma la conclusione c'è, finalmente:
A ciascuno il suo. e aggiungo, non solo ad Alex


----------



## Tuba (10 Novembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Sul neretto... ma sei sicuro  ?? Guarda che io 'sta cosa non me la ricordo proprio sai. Anche perchè non è un tipo di espressione che mi appartiene.


Da NR non posso mandare PM. Diciamo che c'era un gruppo su FB al quale io fino a un certo giorno non avevo accesso perchè avevo un telefonino di vecchio stampo  (Hai capito a quale gruppo mi riferisco) E in un tuo post del 28 Agosto.

Le parole esatte erano: sembra scritto da una persona affetta dai disturbi della personalita.....personalità multipla.

E alla domanda di qualcuno: Ma ti riferisci a ...... ? La tua risposta è stata: Si.

Per amor di verità dico che in altre parti hai usato parole di stima.

Sole, è proprio in nome della mia sciallanza che ti dico che da parte mia non c'è nessun problema. Ieri sono intervenuto perchè credevo che con Feccia ti riferissi a quel gruppo di cui anche io faccio parte. Mi hai rassicurato che non è così, e aprescindere da quello che possa dire Alex per me è veramente chiusa. Stamattina hai usato parole tipo "Anche il Non Registrato che è intervenuto ieri....etc etc". Essendo io sia NR che IeriIntervenente ti ho richiesto se parlavi di me, mi hai ridetto di no.. E richiusa qui di nuovo. Non sono un rancoroso, credimi.


----------



## free (10 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Però ragazzi ve la posso dire una cosa? Dite no, io la dico uguale.:rotfl:
> 
> Quando nella realtà ci sono "diatribe" diciamo che la soluzione se c'è, arriva.
> 
> In un forum, una chat, o in qualsiasi altro modo che non contempla il chiarirsi a quattro occhi, diventa praticamente impossibile. E non sta a me dirvi o suggerirvi i motivi o i perchè, li conoscete in parte, magari più di me. volevo solo ricordarlo e farvelo presente.



in effetti non è possibile verificare chi ce l'ha più lungo:mrgreen:


----------



## Sole (10 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Però ragazzi ve la posso dire una cosa? Dite no, io la dico uguale.:rotfl:
> 
> Quando nella realtà ci sono "diatribe" diciamo che la soluzione se c'è, arriva.
> 
> In un forum, una chat, o in qualsiasi altro modo che non contempla il chiarirsi a quattro occhi, diventa praticamente impossibile. E non sta a me dirvi o suggerirvi i motivi o i perchè, li conoscete in parte, magari più di me. volevo solo ricordarlo e farvelo presente.


Claudio, tu hai ragione.

E infatti io qui ho rinunciato a spiegarmi e a farmi capire. Non serve a niente. Non è un luogo in cui si possa avere un confronto sereno.

Io d'ora in poi mi limito a dire quello che penso, nel modo in cui mi viene da dirlo, senza avere aspettative e, soprattutto, senza cercare legami con le persone. Mi sono bastati quelli che ho avuto.


----------



## contepinceton (10 Novembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ti piacerebbe eh?
> 
> Ma nemmeno per idea
> 
> ...


Si lo so sei puntigliosa...
Ma hai comunque il culo flaccido:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (10 Novembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> in effetti non è possibile verificare chi ce l'ha più lungo:mrgreen:



Controlla su Calabria, la si evince. :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::rotfl::rofl:
:amici:


----------



## contepinceton (10 Novembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> E direi che il concetto era chiaro da mesi, ormai.
> 
> Però vedi Tuba, se io non voglio frequentare una persona e la mia è una scelta pacifica, poi non la vado a stuzzicare continuamente su un forum. A meno che questa persona proprio non mi stia sui coglioni. O non ritenga che abbia fatto qualcosa di sbagliato nei miei confronti.
> 
> ...


Così sono sicuro che non mi manderai mai più mp no?
Vedi come sei?
Tu dici lasciatemi in pace
E poi vai a cagare il cazzo...

ne paghi le conseguenze no?:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

TI ho più cagato?

TI ho mai nominata da mesi qua dentro?

Che rogne vai cercando?


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Novembre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> Da NR non posso mandare PM. Diciamo che c'era un gruppo su FB al quale io fino a un certo giorno non avevo accesso perchè avevo un telefonino di vecchio stampo  (Hai capito a quale gruppo mi riferisco) E in un tuo post del 28 Agosto.
> 
> Le parole esatte erano: sembra scritto da una persona affetta dai disturbi della personalita.....personalità multipla.
> 
> ...


SEMBRA scritto....SEMBRA....SEMBRA...
ma ti pare il caso di attaccarti a un sembra?
guarda, io invece le cose al dito me le lego, a vari livelli e per quanto mi riguarda nei tuoi confronti il livello non è rancore di certo. direi che con nessuno di voi è a questo livello. fastidio,  irritazione ma rancore no. non ho ricegfvuto così grandi offese per definire rancore. ma come piace mettere i puntini , stanghette a te anche a me piuace farlo e mi sono stufato di essere definito in un certo modo da persone che da me non hanno ricevuto trattamento di questo tipo. insulti? si insulti si. ma non mi sono inventato insulti sul nulla. sia ben chiaro. qua non si tratta di chi ha la rogna e di chi invece è immacolato. come si fa sempre tra le righe (e non poi così tanto credere. sai una cosa? anche io credo che tu sia un buon cristiano. semplicemente sei stato un egoiusta sul nulla. con una persona che non lo meritava. tutto qui. e quersto non è simpatico. poi posso ANCHE capire le motivazioni. perchè checchè se ne dica io non sono una persona irragionevole.


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si lo so sei puntigliosa...
> Ma hai comunque il culo flaccido:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


e ti piacerebbe eh? niente, non te l'ha dato. accontentati dei cessi che ti fai e vaja con dios (sarebbe meglio da ahahahahaha)


----------



## Sole (10 Novembre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> Da NR non posso mandare PM. Diciamo che c'era un gruppo su FB al quale io fino a un certo giorno non avevo accesso perchè avevo un telefonino di vecchio stampo  (Hai capito a quale gruppo mi riferisco) E in un tuo post del 28 Agosto.
> 
> Le parole esatte erano: sembra scritto da una persona affetta dai disturbi della personalita.....personalità multipla.
> 
> ...


Capito.

Posso aver detto questa cosa, se lo dici l'avrò fatto. Probabilmente ero arrabbiata e quando si è arrabbiati si dicono molte cose stupide, questa è una di quelle, perchè sai bene che io non penso che tu sia un dissociato dalla personalità multipla. E sul neretto hai ragione, ti stimavo.

I miei complimenti a te, comunque, per avermi parlato di questo per la prima volta mesi dopo e qui, su un forum *pubblico.* E tanto indifferente non deve averti lasciato la cosa, visto che l'hai tirata fuori adesso. E se a quel gruppo partecipa anche Chiara Matraini, ora mi spiego molte cose 

E i miei complimenti per la correttezza con cui vi comportate* tutti,* anche quelli che ti hanno fatto entrare sapendo che quello era un gruppo molto intimo, in cui per mesi ho parlato di cose molto intime che riguardano altre persone, cazzi miei molto personali... e senza chiedermi se avrei voluto cancellare i miei interventi prima che li leggesse qualcun altro.

Complimenti vivissimi a tutti.

L'ennesima pugnalata. A tutti voi Alex vi fa un baffo, altro che.

E con questo, davvero schifata e nauseata, chiudo.


----------



## contepinceton (10 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> e ti piacerebbe eh? niente, non te l'ha dato. accontentati dei cessi che ti fai e vaja con dios (sarebbe meglio da ahahahahaha)


No dico mai vuoi mettere il posteriore di Chiara Matraini?
Marmo di carrara eh?

Mica buchi qui e là...sai...


----------



## Tuba (10 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> SEMBRA scritto....SEMBRA....SEMBRA...
> ma ti pare il caso di attaccarti a un sembra?
> guarda, io invece le cose al dito me le lego, a vari livelli e per quanto mi riguarda nei tuoi confronti il livello non è rancore di certo. direi che con nessuno di voi è a questo livello. fastidio,  irritazione ma rancore no. non ho ricegfvuto così grandi offese per definire rancore. ma come piace mettere i puntini , stanghette a te anche a me piuace farlo e mi sono stufato di essere definito in un certo modo da persone che da me non hanno ricevuto trattamento di questo tipo. insulti? si insulti si. ma non mi sono inventato insulti sul nulla. sia ben chiaro. qua non si tratta di chi ha la rogna e di chi invece è immacolato. come si fa sempre tra le righe (e non poi così tanto credere. sai una cosa? anche io credo che tu sia un buon cristiano. semplicemente sei stato un egoiusta sul nulla. con una persona che non lo meritava. tutto qui. e quersto non è simpatico. poi posso ANCHE capire le motivazioni. perchè checchè se ne dica io non sono una persona irragionevole.


Non è tutta la frase completa.

Allora. Metto il punto a tutta la questione. Da qui in futuro se mai dovessi quotare un post di Sole e/o tuo, sia per approvarlo che per disapprovarlo, sarà solo e comunque in base al contenuto del post stesso e mai in base alla persona che lo ha scritto e per antipatie e simpatie personali. Come d'altronde ho sempre fatto finora e sempre in chiaro e mai mandando un rubino o uno smeraldo.

Se poi Sole e/o Te avete problemi anche con altri risolveteveli direttamente con la persona ineteressata. DIRETTAMENTE PERO', facciamo a capirci.

Io ci metto un punto.


----------



## Ultimo (10 Novembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Capito.
> 
> Posso aver detto questa cosa, se lo dici l'avrò fatto. Probabilmente ero arrabbiata e quando si è arrabbiati si dicono molte cose stupide, questa è una di quelle, perchè sai bene che io non penso che tu sia un dissociato dalla personalità multipla. E sul neretto hai ragione, ti stimavo.
> 
> ...


Non riesco a starmi muto, so che non si approderà a nulla ma che cazzo però, io devo scriverlo.

Sole arriva a dire, si quando si è arrabiati si può sbagliare etc.

Ma minchia però!! tuba!! Sole prima ha anche scritto che, nel momento in cui aveva nei mesi scorsi bisogno non di un conforto ma almeno di serenità, " e faceva capire che sarebbe stato gradito una tua carezza" minchia tu non hai scritto nulla! ed in più rendi pubblico qua qualcosa di F.B che non centra nulla, e se centra l'hai comunque reso pubblico e non hai colto la frase di Sole, quella della carezza per capirci. 

Qundo la smettete non è mai tardi, e la rabbia mi fa scrivere altro, tuba per quello che può valere ( chiaramente non vale un cazzo) eri per me messo in un piedistallo. Eri.


----------



## Tebe (10 Novembre 2012)

[video=youtube;uyzh9RFhAjs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uyzh9RFhAjs[/video]


----------



## Tuba (10 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non riesco a starmi muto, so che non si approderà a nulla ma che cazzo però, io devo scriverlo.
> 
> Sole arriva a dire, si quando si è arrabiati si può sbagliare etc.
> 
> ...


Allora, non ho reso pubblico niente di personale. Ho solo detto che mi aveva definito in un certo modo, e dietro sua richiesta le ho detto dove. Senza nulla aggiungere.

Sulla serenità: ho testè detto che se sono intervenuto in un discussione in cui c'era anche lei, è sempre stato sui contenuti e mai sulla persona.

Sui piedistalli ce se mettono le statue dei morti  Per fortuna sono ancora vivo e vegeto.


----------



## free (10 Novembre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> Allora, non ho reso pubblico niente di personale. Ho solo detto che mi aveva definito in un certo modo, e dietro sua richiesta le ho detto dove. Senza nulla aggiungere.
> 
> Sulla serenità: ho testè detto che se sono intervenuto in un discussione in cui c'era anche lei, è sempre stato sui contenuti e mai sulla persona.
> 
> *Sui piedistalli ce se mettono le statue dei morti*  Per fortuna sono ancora vivo e vegeto.



e poi ci pensano i piccioni, tra l'altro:singleeye:


----------



## contepinceton (10 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uyzh9RFhAjs


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
E rivelo in chiaro...Tebina
Tu hai un culo di acciaio inox...

Ma 

Visionem quam vidisti nemini dixerit!


----------



## Ultimo (10 Novembre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> Allora, non ho reso pubblico niente di personale. Ho solo detto che mi aveva definito in un certo modo, e dietro sua richiesta le ho detto dove. Senza nulla aggiungere.
> 
> Sulla serenità: ho testè detto che se sono intervenuto in un discussione in cui c'era anche lei, è sempre stato sui contenuti e mai sulla persona.
> 
> Sui piedistalli ce se mettono le statue dei morti  Per fortuna sono ancora vivo e vegeto.



Devi perdonarmi, ma davvero! la mia è stata soltanto uno sfogo nel leggervi, due nick così.... porca paletta tuba! Sole!, rileggetevi tra qualche giorno, e noterete che nemmeno sembrate voi.


----------



## Sole (10 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si lo so sei puntigliosa...
> Ma hai comunque il culo flaccido:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Eh, però ti piacevano le mie arti culinarie 

Ho giusto un paio di mp dove le decantavi, ai tempi


----------



## contepinceton (10 Novembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Eh, però ti piacevano le mie arti culinarie
> 
> Ho giusto un paio di mp dove le decantavi, ai tempi


Pubblicali no?
Che problemi ci sono?
Poi il tempo è passato e ho conosciuto culi migliori...no?


----------



## free (10 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> E rivelo in chiaro...Tebina
> Tu hai un culo di acciaio inox...
> 
> ...



ma la smetti una buona volta?:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (10 Novembre 2012)

http://www.erboristeriadulcamara.com/seno1.htm


----------



## Sole (10 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Pubblicali no?
> Che problemi ci sono?
> Poi il tempo è passato e ho conosciuto culi migliori...no?


Io non pubblico mp. Quella è una cosa che fai tu.

E tutto per cosa? Per far capire alla gente che persona sei? Hai sbavato dietro al mio culo esattamente come dietro al culo di ogni altra utente che hai conosciuto negli anni scorsi, grosso, flaccido, sodo, piccolo, grosso... per te non fa molta differenza


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Novembre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> Allora, non ho reso pubblico niente di personale. Ho solo detto che mi aveva definito in un certo modo, e dietro sua richiesta le ho detto dove. Senza nulla aggiungere.
> 
> Sulla serenità: ho testè detto che se sono intervenuto in un discussione in cui c'era anche lei, è sempre stato sui contenuti e mai sulla persona.
> 
> Sui piedistalli ce se mettono le statue dei morti  Per fortuna sono ancora vivo e vegeto.


come tu non hai voglia di leggere cazzi tuoi in chiaro Sole non aveva voglia che nessuno leggesse i cazzi suoi oltre le persone che facevano parte di quel gruppo. Detto chiaramente. Espresso a chiare lettere in almeno una occasione. Bene. che succede quando lei se ne va da questo gruppo? si fa entrare e dare la possibilità di leggere cose sue intime a persone che di quel gruppo non facevano parte senza che le stesse persone di quel gruppo le chiedessero il permesso perchè è evidente che se tuba ha letto quella frase ha anche letto altro. chi decide se tuba può leggere tutto quello che ha scritto sole? ammesso e non concesso che tu te ne faccia nulla di quei scritti li hai o li puoi leggere. se ti sei letto un post precedente alla tua entrata scritto da sole avrai anche letto altro. detto questo ma che bel comportamento! non il tuo ovviamente. e visto che sei così trasparente che ne dici di divulgare il nome di altri che sono statio fatti entrare in questo gruppo dopo l'uscita di sole? è una domanda ironica e non voglio tu risponda. a tempo debito però avrò la mia risposta. e spero che mi piaccia. che lo sperino anche chi ha permesso tutto questo


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Novembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Io non pubblico mp. Quella è una cosa che fai tu.
> 
> E tutto per cosa? Per far capire alla gente che persona sei? Hai sbavato dietro al mio culo esattamente come dietro al culo di ogni altra utente che hai conosciuto negli anni scorsi, grosso, flaccido, sodo, piccolo, grosso... per te non fa molta differenza


anche io li pubblico


----------



## Sole (10 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Così *sono sicuro che non mi manderai mai più mp no*?
> Vedi come sei?
> Tu dici lasciatemi in pace
> E poi vai a cagare il cazzo...
> ...


No. Se riterro opportuno mandarteli te li manderò, se e quando mi farà contenta farlo


----------



## Tuba (10 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> come tu non hai voglia di leggere cazzi tuoi in chiaro Sole non aveva voglia che nessuno leggesse i cazzi suoi oltre le persone che facevano parte di quel gruppo. Detto chiaramente. Espresso a chiare lettere in almeno una occasione. Bene. che succede quando lei se ne va da questo gruppo? si fa entrare e dare la possibilità di leggere cose sue intime a persone che di quel gruppo non facevano parte senza che le stesse persone di quel gruppo le chiedessero il permesso perchè è evidente che se tuba ha letto quella frase ha anche letto altro. chi decide se tuba può leggere tutto quello che ha scritto sole? ammesso e non concesso che tu te ne faccia nulla di quei scritti li hai o li puoi leggere. se ti sei letto un post precedente alla tua entrata scritto da sole avrai anche letto altro. detto questo ma che bel comportamento! non il tuo ovviamente. e visto che sei così trasparente che ne dici di divulgare il nome di altri che sono statio fatti entrare in questo gruppo dopo l'uscita di sole? è una domanda ironica e non voglio tu risponda. a tempo debito però avrò la mia risposta. e spero che mi piaccia. che lo sperino anche chi ha permesso tutto questo


Alex. Tranquillo. Non è che prima non conoscessi Sole. Bene o male la conosco la sua storia. E non ho certo bisogni di leggerle certe cose per conoscere la persona Sole nella sua interezza, questo sia nel bene che nel male. Quindi da questo punto di vista il mio far parte di una certa comunità o meno non è certo la discriminante per dare dei giudizi. Anzi, l'unica cosa che mi ha fatto esclamare qualcosa del tipo: "Ah, però, ma guarda tu la nostra Sole......." è stato proprio nel frangente a cui mi sono riferito prima. Quindi, anche se la parola ti stà sul cazzo....sciallo.


----------



## Sole (10 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> anche io li pubblico


Lo so, ed è una cosa scorretta.

Ma qui le scorrettezze sono all'ordine del giorno, vedo. Quindi alla fine forse fai bene tu a farlo. E poi quelli sul Conte, ammetto di averli trovati divertenti


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Pubblicali no?
> Che problemi ci sono?
> Poi il tempo è passato e ho conosciuto culi migliori...no?


ehm no...ho visto le foto....sempre che per te non siano migliori i culi che fanno provincia....correggo regione....e tralascio il resto perchè non mi sembra il caso essere espliciti, ma ci siamo capiti...brrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Novembre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> Alex. Tranquillo. Non è che prima non conoscessi Sole. Bene o male la conosco la sua storia. E non ho certo bisogni di leggerle certe cose per conoscere la persona Sole nella sua interezza, questo sia nel bene che nel male. Quindi da questo punto di vista il mio far parte di una certa comunità o meno non è certo la discriminante per dare dei giudizi. Anzi, l'unica cosa che mi ha fatto esclamare qualcosa del tipo: "Ah, però, ma guarda tu la nostra Sole......." è stato proprio nel frangente a cui mi sono riferito prima. Quindi, anche se la parola ti stà sul cazzo....sciallo.


ma tranquillo un cazzo!!!
la questione non è se tu esclami o non esclami. la questione è che lei non vuole che NESSUNO legga i cazzi suoi esattamente come tu non vuoi che si sappiano i tuoi.
non che, come hai detto tu nel tuo caso, ci sia nulla da nascondere o da vergognarsi. ma non ne ha voglia. ti sembra un comportamento corretto questo? e mi aspetto una risposta a questa domanda. in maniera educata e gentilmente, mi pare ovvio.


----------



## Tuba (10 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ma tranquillo un cazzo!!!
> la questione non è se tu esclami o non esclami. la questione è che lei non vuole che NESSUNO legga i cazzi suoi esattamente come tu non vuoi che si sappiano i tuoi.
> non che, come hai detto tu nel tuo caso, ci sia nulla da nascondere o da vergognarsi. ma non ne ha voglia. ti sembra un comportamento corretto questo? e mi aspetto una risposta a questa domanda. in maniera educata e gentilmente, mi pare ovvio.


Io un paio di post li avrei cancellati prima di farmi entrare  Sopratutto quello dove mi definiva bla bla bla.

Detto questo. Non è che li sopra abbia letto cose che non conoscessi e che magari Sole ed io possiamo magari esserci detti durante una cena o in simili occasioni. Cioè, nulla di nuovo.


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Novembre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> Io un paio di post li avrei cancellati prima di farmi entrare  Sopratutto quello dove mi definiva bla bla bla.
> 
> Detto questo. Non è che li sopra abbia letto cose che non conoscessi e che magari Sole ed io possiamo magari esserci detti durante una cena o in simili occasioni. Cioè, nulla di nuovo.


ma che cazzo ti ridi? non c'è nulla da ridere. avete paura di essere sputtanati e poi belli belli fate 'ste cose? sono stato fin troppo gentile finora.


----------



## Tuba (10 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ma che cazzo ti ridi? non c'è nulla da ridere. avete paura di essere sputtanati e poi belli belli fate 'ste cose? sono stato fin troppo gentile finora.


Senti Alex. Lascia perdere. Perchè se vogliamo proprio parlare di correttezza e scorrettezze iniziamo oggi e finiamo domani. Nessuno è immacolato. Voi due compresi.  Allora, se proprio volete risolverla, il mio numero ce lo avete, sempre disposto a chiacchierare.........

Non faccio più un post su questo argomento.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ma che cazzo ti ridi? non c'è nulla da ridere. avete paura di essere sputtanati e poi belli belli fate 'ste cose? sono stato fin troppo gentile finora.


Cosa vuoi sputtanare? 
Che io scopo con Tubarao?
Embè, secondo te non  l'aveva capito nessuno?
Capirai che segreto


----------



## Minerva (10 Novembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Cosa vuoi sputtanare?
> Che io scopo con Tubarao?
> Embè, secondo te no  l'aveva capto nessuno?
> Capirai che segreto


c'ero arrivata pure io :mrgreen:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Novembre 2012)

Già che ci siamo sveliamo un altro segreto di stato: Quintina scopa con Hirohito. 
Embè?


----------



## Sole (10 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non riesco a starmi muto, so che non si approderà a nulla ma che cazzo però, io devo scriverlo.
> 
> Sole arriva a dire, si quando si è arrabiati si può sbagliare etc.
> 
> ...


Ma non è tanto il rendere pubblico. E' il fatto che tra persone che si stimano, se c'è qualcosa che non va si prende il telefono e si parla. Non si rivangano le cose mesi dopo su un forum.

Ma con che gente mi sono confidata per mesi?

A chi ho raccontato le mie cose più intime?

A persone che le hanno date in pasto ai primi arrivati senza nemmeno farmelo sapere.

Stupida io, comunque.


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Novembre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> Senti Alex. Lascia perdere. Perchè se vogliamo proprio parlare di correttezza e scorrettezze iniziamo oggi e finiamo domani. Nessuno è immacolato. Voi due compresi.  Allora, se proprio volete risolverla, il mio numero ce lo avete, sempre disposto a chiacchierare.........
> 
> Non faccio più un post su questo argomento.


senti...allora diciamola tutta che mi avete proprio rotto i coglioni. qualche tempo fa (credo più di un anno sicuramente) una persona ha cercato di farmi entrare nel vostro gruppo su fb ma non quello di cui stiamo parlando adesso 
(senza mai averlo chiesto, sia BEN chiaro) e, GIUSTAMENTE,  avete deciso (qualcuno anche incazzandosi alla grande) di non farmici entrare perchè lì scrivevate cose vostre che , GIUSTAMENTE, non volevate fare leggere a me (e che sia ben chiaro me nbe sbatte oggi come me ne sbatteva allora di entrare). La stessa cosa ha fatto *** e fintanto che è rimasta lì tutto ok. se ne va e subito arrivate e nessuno del gruppo la avvisa per ben due mesi? ma da che pulpito vi permettete di fare prediche, chiudere amicizie, trattare gente come fossero appestati e poi vi (e dico VI) permettete di fare queste cose? ipocriti, falsi e in malafede!!!
ma vergognatevi!!!
ripeto, vi ho fin troppo sottovalutati e sono stato fin troppo gentile. e fai bene a non scrivere più. meno male.


----------



## Tuba (10 Novembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Già che ci siamo sveliamo un altro segreto di stato: Quintina scopa con Hirohito.
> Embè?


Ma perchè sono sempre l'ultimo a sapere certe cose ?


----------



## Minerva (10 Novembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma non è tanto il rendere pubblico. E' il fatto che tra persone che si stimano, se c'è qualcosa che non va si prende il telefono e si parla. Non si rivangano le cose mesi dopo su un forum.
> 
> Ma con che gente mi sono confidata per mesi?
> 
> ...


ingenua, sole.
tempo fa però mi avevi detto che comunque ne vale sempre la pena.
come sai non sono d'accordo


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Novembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Cosa vuoi sputtanare?
> Che io scopo con Tubarao?
> Embè, secondo te non  l'aveva capito nessuno?
> Capirai che segreto


ma vergognati....


----------



## Minerva (10 Novembre 2012)

io ci vuole tutta che scopi con mio marito:mrgreen:


----------



## Tuba (10 Novembre 2012)

Ora perdo la mia sciallanza pure io però.

Qualcuno mi deve dire se da un'ora a questa parte, e cioè da quando ho scritto quel post, quialcuno qui su questo forum (perchè mi si accusa di aver reso pubblico qui su questo forum) conosce qualcosa in più di Sole a parte il fatto che mi considera un dissociato. No avanti, cosa sapete in più ?


----------



## Sole (10 Novembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Cosa vuoi sputtanare?
> Che io scopo con Tubarao?
> Embè, secondo te non  l'aveva capito nessuno?
> Capirai che segreto





Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Già che ci siamo sveliamo un altro segreto di stato: Quintina scopa con Hirohito.
> Embè?


Si era capito, sai che rivelazione.

Siamo tutti sconvolti.


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Novembre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> Ora perdo la mia sciallanza pure io però.
> 
> Qualcuno mi deve dire se da un'ora a questa parte, e cioè da quando ho scritto quel post, quialcuno qui su questo forum (perchè mi si accusa di aver reso pubblico qui su questo forum) conosce qualcosa in più di Sole a parte il fatto che mi considera un dissociato. No avanti, cosa sapete in più ?


e allora non leggi!!
Sole non voleva che tu leggessi i cazzi suoi. ti è chiaro???
e sembrare un dissociato per una cosa che hai scritto non significa considerarti tale..significa che una cosa scritta da te sembra scritta da un dissociato...


----------



## Minerva (10 Novembre 2012)

però, hai capito...tomi tomi cacchicacchi:mrgreen:


----------



## Sole (10 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ingenua, sole.
> tempo fa però mi avevi detto che comunque ne vale sempre la pena.
> come sai non sono d'accordo


Hai ragione Minerva.

Non penso che capiterà più comunque.


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Novembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Già che ci siamo sveliamo un altro segreto di stato: Quintina scopa con Hirohito.
> Embè?


ehehehehhehe memoria selettiva, eh?


----------



## Minerva (10 Novembre 2012)

io son qui che lotto con lothar e il gran visir mentre dietro c'è tutto un fuggi fuggi di mutande calate.
non si fa così:rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> e allora non leggi!!
> Sole non voleva che tu leggessi i cazzi suoi. ti è chiaro???
> e sembrare un dissociato per una cosa che hai scritto non significa considerarti tale..significa che una cosa scritta da te sembra scritta da un dissociato...


e non mischiare le carte in tavola...nessuno ti ha accusato di questo. ti è stato chiesto da me se ti sembrava un comportamento corretto degli ALTRI che ne facevano parte prima che hanno fatto entrare te e la zoccola (e chissà chi altri a questo punto) in un posto dove lei ha espressamente scritto che non voleva che nessun altro leggesse quello che AVEVA SCRITTO NEL TEMPO.. e aggiungo io...a fronte di quello che voi avete fatto ai tempi con me (ma questo era solo un corollario per darvi degli ipocriti e falsi e in malafede...e non a te, cosa che ti ho scritto chiaramente) GIUSTAMENTE, EH?


----------



## Sole (10 Novembre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> Ora perdo la mia sciallanza pure io però.
> 
> Qualcuno mi deve dire se da un'ora a questa parte, e cioè da quando ho scritto quel post, quialcuno qui su questo forum (perchè mi si accusa di aver reso pubblico qui su questo forum) conosce qualcosa in più di Sole a parte il fatto che mi considera un dissociato. No avanti, cosa sapete in più ?


Il punto è che tu e la tua donna sapete di più. Avete visto e letto cose che non dovevate vedere e leggere, perchè io avevo esplicitamente scritto che, in caso di entrata di altri membri, io avrei voluto cancellare certi post. Che riguardavano cose molto intime, che avevo scelto di confidare a 4 persone che ritenevo amiche.

Nessuno, nessuno mi ha chiesto di entrare a cancellare, nessuno si è sentito in dovere di interpellarmi. O di farmi sapere.

E oggi tu, con tutta la tua sciallanza (tanto a te che ti frega, non sono mica tue le confidenze) vieni qui sopra a rivangare una cosa che hai letto datata 28 agosto e che, probabilmente, hai covato per questi mesi, magari insieme ad altre. Senza mai chiedermi una spiegazione, senza farmi sapere niente di niente.

Bene, se voi vi sentite i puri della situazione fate pure. A me fate venire la nausea, tutti quanti.

Almeno ad Alex parte l'embolo quando lo fanno incazzare. E per una forma di vendetta (per me insana) scrive cose pesanti.
Voi che giustificazione avete? A parte essere assolutamente indifferenti a chi per mesi vi ha messo a parte delle proprie vicende più intime?

Ma stai pure sciallo, tu e la tua donna avete le colpe minori, in questo caso.
Sono altri che mi hanno lasciata sgomenta.


----------



## Tuba (10 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> e non mischiare le carte in tavola...nessuno ti ha accusato di questo. ti è stato chiesto da me se ti sembrava un comportamento corretto degli ALTRI che ne facevano parte prima che hanno fatto entrare te e la zoccola (e chissà chi altri a questo punto) in un posto dove lei ha espressamente scritto che non voleva che nessun altro leggesse quello che AVEVA SCRITTO NEL TEMPO.. e aggiungo io...a fronte di quello che voi avete fatto ai tempi con me (ma questo era solo un corollario per darvi degli ipocriti e falsi e in malafede...e non a te, cosa che ti ho scritto chiaramente) GIUSTAMENTE, EH?


E io ti ho risposto che molto probabilmente qualche post lo avrei cancellato se fossi stato io......zzo vuoi di più.

Però se la metti così su questo piano, anche io allora avrei qualche domanda da fare esattamente dello stesso tenore.....però vedo che non mi chiamate....


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> però, hai capito...tomi tomi cacchicacchi:mrgreen:


te capì i coniugati con figli che hanno trattato di merda una donna che ha deciso di mollare il marito e separarsi perchè da tempo non lo amava più e che ALLA LUCE DEL SOLE si è messa con un altro uomo di cui TUTTI  sanno della sua esistenza (e viceversa) e che scopano tra di loro e che si permettono anche solo di schifare me?
ciccini, sputatevi in faccia la mattina quando vi lavate il viso.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> e non mischiare le carte in tavola...nessuno ti ha accusato di questo. ti è stato chiesto da me se ti sembrava un comportamento corretto degli ALTRI che ne facevano parte prima che hanno fatto entrare te e la zoccola (e chissà chi altri a questo punto) in un posto dove lei ha espressamente scritto che non voleva che nessun altro leggesse quello che AVEVA SCRITTO NEL TEMPO.. e aggiungo io...a fronte di quello che voi avete fatto ai tempi con me (ma questo era solo un corollario per darvi degli ipocriti e falsi e in malafede...e non a te, cosa che ti ho scritto chiaramente) GIUSTAMENTE, EH?


Per tua informazione ci sono anche il trullo e Lostris


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Novembre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> E io ti ho risposto che molto probabilmente qualche post lo avrei cancellato se fossi stato io......zzo vuoi di più.
> 
> Però se la metti così su questo piano, anche io allora avrei qualche domanda da fare esattamente dello stesso tenore.....però vedo che non mi chiamate....


io non ce l'ho il tuo numero di telefono, ma puoi mandarmi un msg pvtg su fb e ti chiamo...


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Novembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Per tua informazione ci sono anche il trullo e Lostris


grazie, zoccola. ma direi di smetterla di quotarmi e fare la grande.


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Novembre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> E io ti ho risposto che molto probabilmente qualche post lo avrei cancellato se fossi stato io......zzo vuoi di più.
> 
> Però se la metti così su questo piano, anche io allora avrei qualche domanda da fare esattamente dello stesso tenore.....però vedo che non mi chiamate....


e come cazzo lo cancella se non fa più parte e ha scritto che non voleva che altri leggessero? in questo caso, FORSE NON CAPISCI E TE LO SCRIVO A LETTERE CUBITALI :"NON E' TUA LA RESPONSABILITA'!!!!"
 stante il fatto che avresti potuto farglielo sapere. tu o la zoccolao lostris o il trullo


----------



## Sole (10 Novembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Per tua informazione ci sono anche il trullo e Lostris


Oh, bene a sapersi.


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> io non ce l'ho il tuo numero di telefono, ma puoi mandarmi un msg pvtg su fb e ti chiamo...


senza contare che la domanda puoi anche farmela qui. IO ti rispondo sicuramente qiui e subito...tu ancora mica lo hai fatto


----------



## Tuba (10 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> io non ce l'ho il tuo numero di telefono, ma puoi mandarmi un msg pvtg su fb e ti chiamo...


Spero di averlo mandato a quello giusto. Altrimenti un omaccione grande e grosso si ritrova con il mio numero di telefono.


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Novembre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> Spero di averlo mandato a quello giusto. Altrimenti un omaccione grande e grosso si ritrova con il mio numero di telefono.


sicuro di non potermela fare qui la domanda?


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Novembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Il punto è che tu e la tua donna sapete di più. Avete visto e letto cose che non dovevate vedere e leggere, perchè io avevo esplicitamente scritto che, in caso di entrata di altri membri, io avrei voluto cancellare certi post. Che riguardavano cose molto intime, che avevo scelto di confidare a 4 persone che ritenevo amiche.
> 
> Nessuno, nessuno mi ha chiesto di entrare a cancellare, nessuno si è sentito in dovere di interpellarmi. O di farmi sapere.
> 
> ...


insana??? come ti permetti???


----------



## Tuba (10 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> sicuro di non potermela fare qui la domanda?


Non penso interessi l'auditorio. Il picco di Share è stato toccato con i post di outing


----------



## Sole (10 Novembre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> E io ti ho risposto che *molto probabilmente qualche post lo avrei cancellato se fossi stato io.*.....zzo vuoi di più.
> 
> Però se la metti così su questo piano, anche io allora avrei qualche domanda da fare esattamente dello stesso tenore.....però vedo che non mi chiamate....


Sai cosa? Che io, ingenuamente, uscendo dal gruppo in fretta e furia, ho pensato che in caso di new entry e avendolo detto esplicitamente a persone che ritenevo amiche, qualcuno mi avrebbe detto 'Ehi Sole, ascolta... nel gruppo vogliamo far entrare tizio e caio. Visto che ci sono cose tue molto intime e sappiamo che non gradisci siano divulgate, se ne hai voglia vieni a cancellare, oppure te le cancelliamo noi'

Utopia, vero?

Eh lo so. Io l'avrei fatto per loro. Perchè il patto era quello.


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Novembre 2012)

*tuba*

e se parli di due messaggi che tu avresti cancellato, sono già due messaggi di troppo che dovresti non aver letto. perchè con tutta la tua sciallanza ti sei andato a rileggere cose indietro. hai scientemente deciso di andare a laggere cose che non ti riguardavano (poi hai trovato si qualcosa che ti riguardava ma prima di andare indietro non potevi di certo sapere) e ti sei bene letto tutto. per carità, anche io lo avrei fatto. ma non è questo il punto. è che ci metti pure la faccina che ride che francamente è proprio insopportabile perchè oltre al danno la beffa....
e ripeto...nulla di cui vergognarsi o nascondere, ma nello stesso tempo anche tuhaiu scritto che i cazzi tuoi sono cazzi tuoi...non possono essere più cazzi tuoi di quelli degli altri perchè sono i tuoi. o meglio lo possono essere e lo sono, ma non puoi di certo allibirti o minimizzare se poi uno si incazza o rimane allibito o deluso ecc....


----------



## Tuba (10 Novembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Sai cosa? Che io, ingenuamente, uscendo dal gruppo in fretta e furia, ho pensato che in caso di new entry e avendolo detto esplicitamente a persone che ritenevo amiche, qualcuno mi avrebbe detto 'Ehi Sole, ascolta... nel gruppo vogliamo far entrare tizio e caio. Visto che ci sono cose tue molto intime e sappiamo che non gradisci siano divulgate, se ne hai voglia vieni a cancellare, oppure te le cancelliamo noi'
> 
> Utopia, vero?
> 
> Eh lo so. Io l'avrei fatto per loro. Perchè il patto era quello.


Fermo restando che se era una tua espressa richiesta hanno sbagliato a non farlo, ti chiedo due cose:

sei proprio convinta che non sia stato fatto perchè l'intento era quello di farti del male ? sei convinta che sia stato fatto in malafede ? il beneficio del dubbio che possa essere stata semplicemente una leggerezza non ti sfiora neanche ?

non mi pare di aver letto cose che già non sapessi Sole, forse tu non ricordi certe nostre conversazioni, sia in gruppo che in privato, sinceramente io non ho letto nulla di nuovo lì dentro


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Novembre 2012)

il trullo sarebbe hirohito???????????
non lo avevo capito


----------



## Sole (10 Novembre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> Fermo restando che *se era una tua espressa richiesta hanno sbagliato a non farlo*, ti chiedo due cose:
> 
> sei proprio convinta che non sia stato fatto perchè l'intento era quello di farti del male ? sei convinta che sia stato fatto in malafede ? il beneficio del dubbio che possa essere stata semplicemente una leggerezza non ti sfiora neanche ?
> 
> non mi pare di aver letto cose che già non sapessi Sole, forse tu non ricordi certe nostre conversazioni, sia in gruppo che in privato, sinceramente io non ho letto nulla di nuovo lì dentro


Non ho parlato di malafede, ma di indifferenza.

Che non è meglio sai.

C'erano anche foto, oltre che miei scritti dove raccontavo in modo dettagliato cose che non avrei mai raccontato a voi.

E comunque io se sbaglio chiedo scusa. Quanto scommettiamo che, tanto per cambiare, di scuse non ne arriverà nemmeno una?


----------



## Sole (10 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> io son qui che lotto con lothar e il gran visir mentre dietro *c'è tutto un fuggi fuggi di mutande calate.*
> non si fa così:rotfl:


Forse adesso ti è più chiaro (ma appena appena eh, perchè c'è ben di peggio) il significato di ciò che avevo scritto al Conte. Senza riferirmi a nessuno in particolare eh. Ma l'andazzo generale Minerva... sì, è questo e anche di più.

E quando tempo fa parlavo di tornare pulita, a questo tipo di vita mi riferivo. Che, per carità, va bene per molti, ma non per me. Io, anche quando ho fatto certe cose, sono sempre stata male e non ne ho mai fatto un vanto.
E che certe persone siano venute a dirmi (anche qui sopra) come avrei dovuto gestire la mia separazione e la mia storia d'amore ecco, è una cosa che non ho mai digerito, questo lo ammetto senza problemi.

Tutto qui.


----------



## passante (10 Novembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> in effetti non è possibile verificare chi ce l'ha più lungo:mrgreen:


:rotfl:


(e comunque: io).


----------



## passante (10 Novembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Già che ci siamo sveliamo un altro segreto di stato: Quintina scopa con Hirohito.
> Embè?


ma non possiamo fare che ognuno dice le sue invece che quelle degli altri :unhappy::unhappy:?


----------



## passante (10 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> io ci vuole tutta che scopi con mio marito:mrgreen:


ti aiuterei, ma non ho i titoli :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (10 Novembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Io non pubblico mp. Quella è una cosa che fai tu.
> 
> E tutto per cosa? Per far capire alla gente che persona sei? Hai sbavato dietro al mio culo esattamente come dietro al culo di ogni altra utente che hai conosciuto negli anni scorsi, grosso, flaccido, sodo, piccolo, grosso... per te non fa molta differenza


Che ne sai tu delle altre?
Sono venute tutte a piangere da te che il Conte ha palpato loro culetto eh?
Che ne sai tu degli utenti che io conosco o meno?
Che ne sai tu di un campo di grano?
Che ne sai tu di un amore un po strano?

Sbavare è un termine grosso eh?

Non nego di aver giocattolato...


Vedi ci sono culi che mi parlano capisci...
E io li ascolto...no?

Per esempio quello della moglie di Lothar è na roba...

Guarda sembra che lo abbia disegnato giugiaro...è come dire...aristocratico, nobile, di altissima levatura e raffinatezza...

Oddio capisco che sei incazzata con me perchè non sono come tu avevi deciso che io fossi, ma non sono bambino a scuola della maestra, io ce l'ho messa proprio tutta per spiegarti come sono fatto...

E buon conte non mente...

Sei tu che se una persona non è come dici tu...
Allora la rifiuti...

E smentisci sempre nei comportamenti e nei fatti quello che dici a livello ideale...

Al punto che uno pensa...
Ma sta qua non parla per farina del suo sacco, ma ripete come na papera tutto quelloi che le da da intendere lo psico di turno no?

I fatti quali sono? Eh?

Cioè se tu fossi più intelligente e matura, non ti perderesti dietro a cagate da bambini dell'asilo no?

Ma io sono contento di non piacerti, in coppia resisterei quindici minuti, e poi ti manderei da dove sei venuta no?

Non ti va MAI bene niente degli altri...

E guai se osano a dissentire su uno iota con te...

Se te pare essere matura...

Non lo so...

Io al tuo posto mi sarei già sparato un colpo in testa...

Ma vedi tu....


----------



## contepinceton (10 Novembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> No. Se riterro opportuno mandarteli te li manderò, se e quando mi farà contenta farlo


Ecco anche qui dimostri un caratterino da donnetta...

Contenta te?

Ci rimetti tu eh non io....

Ripeto ti ho mai più rotto le scatole?
Eh?

Un mp
Una mail
Un sms

Per me non esisti...
Meglio non ci sei...

Sei un ologramma qui piatto...


----------



## contepinceton (10 Novembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Lo so, ed è una cosa scorretta.
> 
> Ma qui le scorrettezze sono all'ordine del giorno, vedo. Quindi alla fine forse fai bene tu a farlo. E poi quelli sul Conte, ammetto di averli trovati divertenti


Ognuno è responsabile di quello che dà in mano agli altri.
Uno dei motivi per cui mi sono tolto dalle faccende è che ho scoperto appunto che quando tu mandi una mail o robe di stogenere...il destinatario può sempre girarle ad altre persone no?

E poi

Nessuno è mai stato...

Laonde per cui...chiusi i rubinetti...
Non ci sono più stati problemi...


----------



## contepinceton (10 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ehm no...ho visto le foto....sempre che per te non siano migliori i culi che fanno provincia....correggo regione....e tralascio il resto perchè non mi sembra il caso essere espliciti, ma ci siamo capiti...brrrrrrrrrrr


No..
Nessuno sa con esattezza quanti siano e quali siano sti culi...no?

Ma tutti liberi di darti da intendere quel che vuoi...

Tanto mai visto al mondo un poro credulone come te...

Ma contento te...


----------



## contepinceton (10 Novembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma non è tanto il rendere pubblico. E' il fatto che tra persone che si stimano, se c'è qualcosa che non va si prende il telefono e si parla. Non si rivangano le cose mesi dopo su un forum.
> 
> Ma con che gente mi sono confidata per mesi?
> 
> ...


Si...
Proprio così...
Provato su mia pelle...
Capitano gli abbagli perchè appunto ci si immagina di essere tutte brave persone...no?

Quando le acque si fanno cattive succede questo...

E lo sai bene...

Perchè tu hai avuto lo stesso atteggiamento nei miei confronti...

E ne hai visto le conseguenze...

Sta scritto
Chi la fa, l'aspetti.:up::up::up::up:


----------



## contepinceton (10 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> senti...allora diciamola tutta che mi avete proprio rotto i coglioni. qualche tempo fa (credo più di un anno sicuramente) una persona ha cercato di farmi entrare nel vostro gruppo su fb ma non quello di cui stiamo parlando adesso
> (senza mai averlo chiesto, sia BEN chiaro) e, GIUSTAMENTE,  avete deciso (qualcuno anche incazzandosi alla grande) di non farmici entrare perchè lì scrivevate cose vostre che , GIUSTAMENTE, non volevate fare leggere a me (e che sia ben chiaro me nbe sbatte oggi come me ne sbatteva allora di entrare). La stessa cosa ha fatto *** e fintanto che è rimasta lì tutto ok. se ne va e subito arrivate e nessuno del gruppo la avvisa per ben due mesi? ma da che pulpito vi permettete di fare prediche, chiudere amicizie, trattare gente come fossero appestati e poi vi (e dico VI) permettete di fare queste cose? ipocriti, falsi e in malafede!!!
> ma vergognatevi!!!
> ripeto, vi ho fin troppo sottovalutati e sono stato fin troppo gentile. e fai bene a non scrivere più. meno male.


Sono dinamiche tipiche del vivere sociale tra persone adulte...

Nulla di nuovo sotto il sole...

Tu puoi essere trasparente e non avere nulla da nascondere...

Ok vai in piazza a Milano con il ciccio fora...

E finisci dentro per offesa al comune senso del pudore...

Ma ovvio non avevi niente da nascondere...

Allora con le tue cose fa quello che ti pare, con quelle degli altri, sappi che le persone amano rispetto della loro privacy...

Forse le persone hanno capito che dare in mano qualcosa a te, di loro, condividere, è estremamente pericoloso...no?

COsì ti hanno disarmato egregiamente...

Ora puoi sparare minchiate a nastro e tutti sappiamo che sono solo parti della tua mente...

Ovvio se una cosa te la dice Persa tu ci credi no?


----------



## contepinceton (10 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> io son qui che lotto con lothar e il gran visir mentre dietro c'è tutto un fuggi fuggi di mutande calate.
> non si fa così:rotfl:


Visto?


----------



## Tebe (10 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> E rivelo in chiaro...Tebina
> *Tu hai un culo di acciaio inox.*..
> 
> ...



sembra caro conte, sembra.
Purtroppo devo anche io arrendermi agli anni che passano e alla forza di gravità.
Dove non cadono le tette, cade il culo.


me ne farò una ragione:mrgreen::unhappy:


----------



## contepinceton (10 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> sembra caro conte, sembra.
> Purtroppo devo anche io arrendermi agli anni che passano e alla forza di gravità.
> Dove non cadono le tette, cade il culo.
> 
> ...


Ma vuoi stare zitta....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Però i tuoi occhi sono decisamente stupendi
e sono di una persona buona!:up::up::up::up:


----------



## Tebe (10 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> c'ero arrivata pure io :mrgreen:



CHANEL PRESTO!!!!!























TUMP


----------



## Tebe (10 Novembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Già che ci siamo sveliamo un altro segreto di stato: Quintina scopa con Hirohito.
> Embè?




Io scopo con Chiara Matraini.
Embè?


E Nik amore segreto è Minerva


----------



## contepinceton (10 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Io scopo con Chiara Matraini.
> Embè?
> 
> 
> E Nik amore segreto è Minerva


I miei informatori segretissimi, attraverso il quinto cellulare segreto, mi dicono che il trullo è joey Blow...

Poi si dice che Annuccia tradisca suo marito a giorni alterni con Ultimo e con The Cheater...

Diletta non sa più che santi chiamare perchè sono innamorato perso di lei...ma al tempo stesso ho Circe che mi corteggia...

Guarda un casino che non ti dico...

E in tutto sto casino vorrei sapere quale utente di tradi mi ha attaccato la balanopostite...

Ah ma lo sapete che due utenti di questo forum mi hanno mandato un regalo?
Il biglietto dice...tue anonime ammiratrici del forum...

Ne sai niente Tebe?

Secondo me siete state te e Leda.


----------



## Tebe (10 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> I miei informatori segretissimi, attraverso il quinto cellulare segreto, mi dicono che il trullo è joey Blow...
> 
> Poi si dice che Annuccia tradisca suo marito a giorni alterni con Ultimo e con The Cheater...
> 
> ...



Azz....ma allora non sei fagiano...

nego tutto comunque.


Ma perchè il trullo? ma che è?


----------



## contepinceton (10 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Azz....ma allora non sei fagiano...
> 
> nego tutto comunque.
> 
> ...


Il trullo l'ha citato la matra prima...
e l'hanno confuso con hirohito...
Ma pare che hirohito abbia il ciccio bifidus e può ciulare due donne contemporanemente...

Pare eh?

Ma sono voci di sottoforum...

Ah dicono pure che Passante sia un fake...in realtà usa sta tecnica per cuccare le femmine che così dicono non mi fa niente e invece zacchete...

Altra fonte dice che il trullo sarebbe stermy...


----------



## Sole (10 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Oddio capisco che sei incazzata con me *perchè non sono come tu avevi deciso che io fossi, ma non sono bambino a scuola della maestra, io ce l'ho messa proprio tutta per spiegarti come sono fatto...
> 
> E buon conte non mente...
> 
> ...


Sul primo neretto mi sento di rassicurarti: la mia incazzatura la riservo a cose diverse. Tu mi fai ridere, è diverso 

Sul secondo neretto: :rotfl:


Scusa eh, non ho resistito


----------



## Sole (10 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ripeto ti ho mai più rotto le scatole?
> Eh?
> 
> Un mp
> ...


Tu per me sei una rottura di scatole ogni volta che ti leggo, ma me ne faccio una ragione. Fattela pure tu


----------



## Tebe (10 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Il trullo l'ha citato la matra prima...
> e l'hanno confuso con hirohito...
> Ma pare che hirohito abbia il ciccio bifidus e può ciulare due donne contemporanemente...
> 
> ...



che passante sia un fake si vede:mrgreen:

cercherò di stanare il trullo.
Un nome una garanzia.


sei mica tu?


----------



## contepinceton (10 Novembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Sul primo neretto mi sento di rassicurarti: la mia incazzatura la riservo a cose diverse. Tu mi fai ridere, è diverso
> 
> Sul secondo neretto: :rotfl:
> 
> ...


TI rispondo seriamente.
Visto che continui a ridere, ma le tue risate, assomigliano al digrignare i denti di stermy.

E parlo per esperienza vissuta.
Più di una volta mi sono trovato nella situazione di dire, lascio mia moglie e la mia famiglia.

Ebbene mi sono confrontato a cuore aperto con persone.

E fatalità ho trovato due indirizzi.
Chi diceva si fai bene, perchè se non ti senti amato, è giusto che la lasci, così ti rifai una vita ecc..ecc..
E chi diceva non puoi fare questo, pensaci bene, pensa che hai delle responsabilità ecc..ecc..ecc...

Bon io ho ascoltato tutti.

Perchè solo uno sciocco avrebbe pensato che chi mi appoggia è amico e chi invece cerca di farmi desistere è nemico.

E faccio un'altra riflessione.
Ultimo stravede per te.

Ne consegue che se io piglio un aereo e vado a trovare il mio amico Ultimo, staremo assieme io e lui, e parleremo delle nostre cose, e non mi aspetto minimamente che lui possa passare il suo tempo con me, a dirmi che devo cambiare opinione su Sole...perchè gli direi...Ultimo sprechi il tuo tempo mi fai la pecola...prendo il primo aereo e me ne vado.

In altre parole, io sono esterno a tutti i gruppi, perchè non faccio parte più di niente e di nessuno.
Tu stessa non sai dire quali siano le persone intorno al conte, perchè tutti sono uguali e distanti per me.
Persone VIRTUALI.

A me sembra che per certe persone sei diventata eroina, perchè hai le palle di lasciare un marito che ti ha tradita e ingannata.

Altre mi sembra invece ti abbiano solo detto, ok desso sei innamorata: prudenza, che hai due figli, e nessuna donna matura chiude una storia per gettarsi a capofitto su un'altra.

Tutto lì.

poi siccome non me va ne mi inviene...fa come te pare...
TU non hai il potere di scalfire nulla della mia persona reale.
E la virtuale, ognuno se la gode come gli pare...

Ad alcuni piaccio, altri non mi sopportano: ma sono sempre e comunque affari loro.

Io me la spasso.

Ma non puoi dire che le persone sono feccia, solo perchè si comportano in maniera difforme da te.
Non siamo nè tuoi parenti, nè tuoi datori di lavoro, nè tuoi familiari...ecc.e.cc..ecc...

Persone che dialogano con altri utenti sul fenomeno del tradimento.


----------



## contepinceton (10 Novembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Tu per me sei una rottura di scatole ogni volta che ti leggo, ma me ne faccio una ragione. Fattela pure tu


Dovrei?
Adesso te le canto tutte...

Eh?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Tu hai avviato la bega con me...
Vediamo come te la despetoli...

Consigliati con Persa...lei è esperta.

Mi raccomando beviti tutto quello che lei racconta...sai?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (10 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> che passante sia un fake si vede:mrgreen:
> 
> cercherò di stanare il trullo.
> Un nome una garanzia.
> ...


No io sono il clamidoforo...le pirle mi hanno battezzato così...
E siccome il nome mi piace...me lo tengo no?

Staniamo il trullo...allora...


----------



## Sole (10 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si...
> Proprio così...
> Provato su mia pelle...
> Capitano gli abbagli perchè appunto ci si immagina di essere tutte brave persone...no?
> ...


Madonna, come sei noioso.

Dici sempre le stesse cose: come si sta dall'altra parte? Chi la fa l'aspetti! E la moglie di Lothar... ma che palle!

E comunque, tu hai iniziato a sclerare e a trattare di merda tutti, per ragioni che sai solo tu. Io ho assistito ai tuoi scleri, ho visto come trattavi me ed altre utenti sul forum e, grazie a dio, nel frattempo sono pure rinsavita. Da qui il MIO allontanamento da te. Capisco che ti abbia dato noia eh, ma così stanno le cose.

Tutti quelli che conosco e ti hanno conosciuto, nessuno escluso, hanno avuto parole di disprezzo nei tuoi confronti. Tutti. Persino chi, all'inizio, aveva pietà di te alla fine è rimasto schifato dalla tua doppiezza e dalla tua meschinità. Io sono solo una delle tante.

E per quanto io abbia sbagliato a espormi e a valutare le persone, non credo che riuscirò mai a suscitare tutto lo schifo che hai raccattato tu in questi anni di forum.

Quindi cambia disco, al prossimo post. Questo lo abbiamo già sentito mila e mila volte, faccine incluse.


----------



## contepinceton (10 Novembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Madonna, come sei noioso.
> 
> Dici sempre le stesse cose: come si sta dall'altra parte? Chi la fa l'aspetti! E la moglie di Lothar... ma che palle!
> 
> ...


Tutti?
Tutti chi?
Ma porca miseria se uno ti dice con le buone: LASCIAMI IN PACE...e tu insisti, io passo alle cattive eh?
Ohi...ma sai che bene si sta fuori da ogni polemica?
Ogni volta che capitava qualcosa...Colpa del Conte...

Ma tutti chi...
Ohi ciccia...guarda che a me interessa solo della stima delle persone che AMO...delle altre me ne strafotte il casso eh?

E dici COSE FALSE e inesistenti.

Perchè NESSUNO è mai più venuto a rompermi le scatole: quindi sono stati discorsi che hanno fatto a te, quando io non c'ero, e per come sono fatto io quelle cose non esistono.

Io sarei doppio?

Ohi ciccia...

Prima paladina della ricostruzione...
Il primo mona che ti ha corteggiata hai perso la testa.

E lasci un marito e desfi na famiglia per il primo mona che ti ha fatto sentire na dea in terra.

Lui triplo mona perchè si fida di una donna capace di lasciare un marito per lui.

Ma dove siamo?

A me ste robe sembrano tanto stampelle emotive a nastro eh?

Un conto è dire, sto da sola perchè vedo che non ce la faccio a ricostruire.
Un conto è dire mollo mio marito solo perchè voglio vivere alla luce del sole una storia con un tizio.

Questi sono solo deliri di onnipotenza.
Che pagherai molto cari.

I colpi di testa si pagano e salati...altro che sono tornata a credere all'amore...
Credici...questo l'è inamoramento de coa....

Altro l'amore che si legge qui...da molte persone.

Ma sta anche scritto che dio li fa e poi li accoppia.

Quindi statevene là nel vostro mondo di perfettini e valorosi, che io preferisco rimanere tra i comuni mortali.

Tutti chi...

Ohi ciccia....
Guarda che io ho solo capito l'assurdità di coltivare amicizia virtuali con persone che non conosco e che non fanno parte della mia vita REALE...eh?

Le amicizie le coltivo nel REALE...

Non in un gruppo di fb....

Ma stiamo scherzando?

QUello era delirio collettivo...

Ma robe da non credere eh?


----------



## Sole (10 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tutti?
> Tutti chi?
> Ma porca miseria se uno ti dice con le buone: LASCIAMI IN PACE...e tu insisti, io passo alle cattive eh?
> Ohi...ma sai che bene si sta fuori da ogni polemica?
> ...


Sul rosso: ti sembrerà incredibile, ma nonostante il mio culo flaccido (  ) sono una donna corteggiata e ho avuto uomini che si sono innamorati di me. Tra tutti, ho scelto forse quello meno disposto a intortarmi con le parole, quello più ruvido, ma più vero. E ogni giorno che passa sono sempre più convinta della scelta che ho fatto.
E sul mio matrimonio...diciamo che il marito che ho lasciato ha dato il suo bel contributo a sfasciare la nostra famiglia. E con tutto l'affetto che provo per lui, so che se non mi avesse tradita il mio percorso sarebbe stato un altro e la mia famiglia non si sarebbe mai sfasciata. Non so se sarebbe stato un bene eh, alla fine, ma sarebbe andata così.

Sul blu: per quanto mi dispiaccia farlo, devo darti ragione. Non posso ribadire nulla.


----------



## Sole (10 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dovrei?
> Adesso te le canto tutte...
> 
> Eh?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> ...


E comunque Persa è felicemente accoppiata, ha altro per la testa in questo momento 

Le riferirò i tuoi saluti


----------



## contepinceton (10 Novembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Sul rosso: ti sembrerà incredibile, ma nonostante il mio culo flaccido (  ) sono una donna corteggiata e ho avuto uomini che si sono innamorati di me. Tra tutti, ho scelto forse quello meno disposto a intortarmi con le parole, quello più ruvido, ma più vero. E ogni giorno che passa sono sempre più convinta della scelta che ho fatto.
> E sul mio matrimonio...diciamo che il marito che ho lasciato ha dato il suo bel contributo a sfasciare la nostra famiglia. E con tutto l'affetto che provo per lui, so che se non mi avesse tradita il mio percorso sarebbe stato un altro e la mia famiglia non si sarebbe mai sfasciata. Non so se sarebbe stato un bene eh, alla fine, ma sarebbe andata così.
> 
> Sul blu: per quanto mi dispiaccia farlo, devo darti ragione. Non posso ribadire nulla.


Si va là dei semo tutti stupidi...
Te le cavi dalla bocca...

L'unico che non ti ha lasciato.
Tu nn sei una che ha bisogno di amare.
Ma una che ha bisogno di essere idolatrata.

Beh ripeto tu avevi ricostruito con lui...era tutto un falso?
Non ti sembra di essere tu doppia a dire ah mi sacrifico torno a casa e ricostruisco ( DUE ANNI) e poi mando tutto in mona? Eh?

E sul tutti...
Ti spiego un'altra cosa.
Quello che hai postato è un perfetto esemplare di tecnica persesca contro la quala mi sono accanito?

VISTO?
Non si dice...tizio, caio e sempronio dicono di te queste cose ignominiose, ma tutti...un tutti generico.
E questo a casa mia è seminare discordia e zizzania.
E istillare il dubbio nelle persone.

Ma non mi cucchi.

Perchè io ho SMESSO di far dipendere la mia autostima dal successo che ho con le persone.

ANch'io sai cambio e mi evolvo.
Solo che se io cambio e non sono più quello di prima allora sono doppio.

Allora tutti chi?
Eh?

Avanti qua i nomi di chi ha avuto la bua nel culetto dal conte...

Qua i nomi di quelli che piangono che loro culetto fa male da quando il conte li ha inculati....

Avanti Sole tu che sei per la chiarezza....

FAI I NOMI...

Sentiamo chi alle mie spalle mi getta merda...

Così posso intervenire eh?

Vediamo qui il tuo fegato...


----------



## contepinceton (10 Novembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> E comunque Persa è felicemente accoppiata, ha altro per la testa in questo momento
> 
> Le riferirò i tuoi saluti


Bon falle sapere che tradimento.net non ha più bisogno di lei.
Ce l'abbiamo fatta egregiamente senza di lei.

E che adesso, per nostra fortuna ci sono utenti donne qui dentro che hanno cultura e spessore almeno dieci volte il suo.

Ha giustamente fatto il suo tempo, e le è stato dato il giusto pensionamento, da qui.

Se ha altro da fare come mai pensa sempre a noi?
E manda qui i suoi gioppini del menga?


----------



## Sole (10 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si va là dei semo tutti stupidi...
> Te le cavi dalla bocca...
> 
> L'unico che non ti ha lasciato.
> ...


Ma quando mai ho ricostruito con mio marito? Ci ho provato a tratti, a volte con impegno, a volte facendomi i cavoli miei...ma quando non si ama più è tutto inutile.
E io una vita in una coppia in cui ciascuno, per stare bene, va a divertirsi con altri, mi dispiace ma la schifo, mi fa ribrezzo.

Sul rosso rido... idolatrata io?? Ma se mi sono scelta uno che mi tratta malissimo! Alex è terribile, mi prende per il culo dal mattino alla sera, anche se mi ama alla follia (parole sue  )

E la tecnica persesca... sto diventando una sua allieva, un'altra maestra manipolatrice arruolata tra le file del kgb che ha come unico obiettivo carpire informazioni per farvi un culo così 
Siete avvisati


----------



## Sole (10 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Bon falle sapere che tradimento.net non ha più bisogno di lei.
> Ce l'abbiamo fatta egregiamente senza di lei.
> 
> E che adesso, per nostra fortuna ci sono utenti donne qui dentro che hanno cultura e spessore almeno dieci volte il suo.
> ...


Manie di protagonismo pure tu eh?

Ma chi ti si fila? Lei no di certo.


----------



## contepinceton (10 Novembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma quando mai ho ricostruito con mio marito? Ci ho provato a tratti, a volte con impegno, a volte facendomi i cavoli miei...ma quando non si ama più è tutto inutile.
> E io una vita in una coppia in cui ciascuno, per stare bene, va a divertirsi con altri, mi dispiace ma la schifo, mi fa ribrezzo.
> 
> Sul rosso rido... idolatrata io?? Ma se mi sono scelta uno che mi tratta malissimo! Alex è terribile, mi prende per il culo dal mattino alla sera, anche se mi ama alla follia (parole sue  )
> ...


La lista dei nomi.
Altrimenti mi spiace: NON SEI CREDIBILE:
Ma solo una fanfarona.

Sulla tua ricostruzione rileggiti i tuoi post, da quando sei entrata.

Si con che cosa ci farai un culo così?
Con na carota marcia?

Dai su...
Ma non farmi ridere che hai perfino paura della tua ombra...dai su...


----------



## Sole (10 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> La lista dei nomi.
> Altrimenti mi spiace: NON SEI CREDIBILE:
> Ma solo una fanfarona.
> 
> ...


Sempre detto che la mia nonna novantenne ha più senso dell'umorismo di te 

E sulla mia ricostruzione, rileggi tu. Io la mia storia la conosco bene, tra l'autoanalisi e la terapia che mi sono fatta, credo che l'unica cosa che non mi è mai mancata (a parte un culo sodo  ) sia la consapevolezza. Tanto che oggi anche mio marito riconosce la mia coerenza e abbiamo un ottimo rapporto, nonostante tutto.

Stai sereno per mio marito e per la mia famiglia, stiamo tutti bene


----------



## contepinceton (10 Novembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Sempre detto che la mia nonna novantenne ha più senso dell'umorismo di te
> 
> E sulla mia ricostruzione, rileggi tu. Io la mia storia la conosco bene, tra l'autoanalisi e la terapia che mi sono fatta, credo che l'unica cosa che non mi è mai mancata (a parte un culo sodo  ) sia la consapevolezza. Tanto che oggi anche mio marito riconosce la mia coerenza e abbiamo un ottimo rapporto, nonostante tutto.
> 
> Stai sereno per mio marito e per la mia famiglia, stiamo tutti bene


Bon si immagino che tuo marito abbia capito che per il suo benessere forse è meglio imparare a vivere senza di te.
E magari finalmente tira anche lui na bocconà de ossigeno.

COntinua pure con i tuoi lavori di introspezione personale e pensa alla tua vita che ne hai ben d'onde...
Sai i figli costano e gli stipendi da insegnante elementare sono quel che sono...

Pensando a queste cose ti levi un po' di schifo di come hanno scelto coscientemente di vivere le altre persone la loro vita affettiva.

Esempio di chi si ciula il Tuba, non me ne frega niente, fin quando non viene a ciulare mia moglie.

E scusa se sono puntiglioso...

Per la lista dei nomi?

Sei proprio una furbetta della domenica?

Facile fare così...no?

I nomi?

Quanto devo attendere?


----------



## passante (10 Novembre 2012)

e se, invece, la smetteste?


----------



## contepinceton (10 Novembre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> e se, invece, la smetteste?


NO...
Voglio quei nomi.

Perchè dovrei smettere?

Il titolo dice rabbia.

Tu sei tra quelli che mi hanno conosciuto e li ho inculati?

Sono serio su ste cose...

Perchè queste sono le dinamiche contro cui ho lottato in questo forum.

E a conti fatti

L'ho spuntata.

La pianto quando lei mi dà quella lista dei nomi.

Vediamo qui il coraggio delle proprie affermazioni.

Altrimenti donnetta.


----------



## Sole (11 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Bon si immagino che tuo marito abbia capito che per il suo benessere forse è meglio imparare a vivere senza di te.
> E magari finalmente tira anche lui na bocconà de ossigeno.
> 
> COntinua pure con i tuoi lavori di introspezione personale e pensa alla tua vita che ne hai ben d'onde...
> ...


Interzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzesszzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzz
zzzante.



Carino eh? Questa non è una tecnica persesca. Questa è una tecnica angelesca.
Mi manca la frase 'la moglie di stermy non gli fa i pompini' e sembro lui


----------



## Sole (11 Novembre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> e se, invece, la smetteste?


Hai ragione passante.

Colpa del tempo terribile che c'è qui nella mia città che mi ha costretta in casa e di qualche sassolino che mi sono voluta togliere in questi giorni.
Capita di rado, ma capita anche a me 

Vado a dormire. Buonanotte


----------



## passante (11 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> NO...
> Voglio quei nomi.
> 
> *Perchè dovrei smettere?
> ...


perchè date un pessimo spettacolo di voi stessi.


----------



## Tuba (11 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Esempio di chi si ciula il Tuba, non me ne frega niente, fin quando non viene a ciulare mia moglie.


Noi siamo i Borg. Ogni Resistenza è Inutile. Sarete tutti assimilati 





Scherzi a parte  Con chi dovevo parlare ho parlato Basta, mo non me tirate più in mezzo. E io farò di tutto per non mettermici.


----------



## Cellulite (11 Novembre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> ma non possiamo fare che ognuno dice le sue invece che quelle degli altri :unhappy::unhappy:?


Inizio io a fare outing: ho la cellulite.


----------



## Ultimo (11 Novembre 2012)

Sono disgustato.

E non sto facendo il bigotto, chi conosce quello che qua dentro ho scritto sa come allargo le mie vedute, come sa che ognuno può fare della propria vita quello che vuole, senza ledere gli altri. Ma ora faccio un piccolo appunto a quello adesso scritto, "senza ledere gli altri" sto cazzo! perchè nel momento in cui ti muovi e coinvolgi qualcuno, questo qualcuno ha dietro una persona, e se non fosse chiaro quello che ho appena scritto, ricordatevi che siamo in un forum a tema, quindi si parla di tradimenti, perlopiù. 


Vedi Minerva, io ti ho parlato di chat, spesso. E mi sto rendendo conto che non avevo bisogno di "erudirti" su cosa è la chat, anche qua si evince di cosa possono combinare le persone-utenti. 

Ora capisco perchè sono sempre stato restio a scrivere qualcosa, ma la voglia di raccontarmi, prima per sfogo personale, dopo per stare accanto a chi come me è stato tradito e sta male. 

Mi avete fatto passare la voglia. E' disgustoso, altro che sotterranei che ci stanno, qua è una vera fogna.


----------



## Non Registrato (11 Novembre 2012)

*meglio a puttane che con una fissa da anni*

Avrei preferito mille volte sapere che il mio ex-marito mi tradiva (ma è tradimento?) con delle puttane o anche solo donne occasionali (non gli sono mai mancate visto la professione che fa), piutto che scoprire che da parecchi anni lo faceva con una e che ha l'età di nostra figlia. E' stato peggio di un incuvo scoprirlo. Niente in vita mia mi aveva mai fatto stare tanto male. Pensare che ne ho passate di ogni genere di disgrazie.


----------



## lunaiena (11 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sono disgustato.
> 
> E non sto facendo il bigotto, chi conosce quello che qua dentro ho scritto sa come allargo le mie vedute, come sa che ognuno può fare della propria vita quello che vuole, senza ledere gli altri. Ma ora faccio un piccolo appunto a quello adesso scritto, "senza ledere gli altri" sto cazzo! perchè nel momento in cui ti muovi e coinvolgi qualcuno, questo qualcuno ha dietro una persona, e se non fosse chiaro quello che ho appena scritto, ricordatevi che siamo in un forum a tema, quindi si parla di tradimenti, perlopiù.
> 
> ...



Ultimo benvenuto nella vita reale.....
Perchè pensi che per molte persone sia difficile fidarsi di altri nel momento che hai quelcosa di importante da confidare...?
perchè finchè un segreto è solo non devi temere di nessuno e sai che quel segreto è ben custodito finchè non sarai tu a decidere di farlo venire fuori ...se già fai confidenze sulla tua vita privata a chi pensi possa tenerle per se arriva un giorno che queste confidenze verranno spiattellate senza vergogna ....
e per di più in pubblico dove chi ascolta a volte rimane condizionato da una parte o dall'altra e magari (anzi non magati)modificando e amplificando le cose a seconda ddei gusti personali...
E ribadisco un'altra volta pensavo che il virtuale fosse diverso,visto che ci sitrova qui per parlare e descrivere delle cose che al mome to che le scriviamo in qualche modo ci turbano .


Io sono disgustata solo dal fatto che se non per le prime pagine l'autrice del 3d non è stata neanche presa in considerazione ...
continuando a discutere per pagine e pagine di cose non inerenti al suo stato d'animo...
E questo mi dispiace ...


----------



## Ultimo (11 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ultimo benvenuto nella vita reale.....
> Perchè pensi che per molte persone sia difficile fidarsi di altri nel momento che hai quelcosa di importante da confidare...?
> perchè finchè un segreto è solo non devi temere di nessuno e sai che quel segreto è ben custodito finchè non sarai tu a decidere di farlo venire fuori ...se già fai confidenze sulla tua vita privata a chi pensi possa tenerle per se arriva un giorno che queste confidenze verranno spiattellate senza vergogna ....
> e per di più in pubblico dove chi ascolta a volte rimane condizionato da una parte o dall'altra e magari (anzi non magati)modificando e amplificando le cose a seconda ddei gusti personali...
> ...



Hai ragione.
Mi disturba soltanto sapere che, in un luogo dove ci si racconta perchè il dolore è al centro del nostro universo, si possa così meschinamente entrare per sbagliare, o cercare in una maniera o nell'altra di, o scopare o trovare le alternative giuste per scopare e non avere quelle palle di farsi una vita per come si vuole, nella realtà.

Qua siamo precisi come nelle chat, alla ricerca del sesso. 
In una chat si entra per vedere com'è, e sei all'oscuro di cosa sia, o perlomeno lo ero io quando entrai, ma sapevo che esistevano e che lo scopo era quello, ma mai immaginavo fosse così vero.
In un forum come tradimento net è disgustoso. 

E da ora non scriverò più come una volta, magari una volta avrei scritto,in un forum come tradimento net è disgustoso ma le pere marce ci sono ovunque. Ora chi se la sente scriva pure, io me ne sbatto i coglioni altamente di quello che si scriverà su i miei commenti. E non ci sarà più quel mio modo di scrivere dove apro la mente a qualsiasi orizzonte o pensiero, ci sarà il mio pensiero di uomo cattolico e con le sue idee. tutte idee che ho che mi hanno accompagnato e di cui porca paletta sono fiero.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Novembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Interzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzesszzzzzzzzzzzz
> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> ...



Beh Angie li farebbe i nomi no?
Ed è per questo che quelle persone hanno preso la distanza da te no?
Perchè nessuno ama venir nominato no?

E pensa che figura di merda che ti sei fatta ora con quelle persone che sono venute a sfogarsi con te di tutti i casini che io ho combinato a loro...no?

Ma capisco che essere sfanculizzati non sia piacevole...no?

Angie è famoso proprio per fare i nomi.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Novembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Hai ragione passante.
> 
> Colpa del tempo terribile che c'è qui nella mia città che mi ha costretta in casa e di qualche sassolino che mi sono voluta togliere in questi giorni.
> Capita di rado, ma capita anche a me
> ...


Si ma val la pena per togliersi qualche sassolino tirarse in testa i raboti e poi lamentarsi?
NO.

Tu hai fatto le tue scelte.

I tuoi amici le loro e questo è quanto.

Secondo me hanno solo scelto di tutelare la loro privacy.

E hanno fatto bene.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Novembre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> perchè date un pessimo spettacolo di voi stessi.


E sai quanto me ne importa?
Men che zero. 

Vorrei vedere te calunniato se non ti difendi.

Infatti i nomi non ci sono e sono solo cattiverie di animi rancorosi che pestano i piedi perchè non hanno ottenuto da me quel che volevano.


----------



## Non Registrato (11 Novembre 2012)

*chiariamo una cosa*

Sarebbe opportuno non generalizzare, per chi è entrato da poco e, come dite voi, per avere consigli o semplicemente sfogare la rabbia di essere stato tradito, è difficile capire le vostre  beghe e poco ci importa di cosa è successo, ma non dite che tutti entrano qui per cercare qualcuno, è l'ultimo dei mie pensieri e sono convinta valga anche per molti altri.

Ha ragione chi ha scritto che anziche rispondere ad un appello avete deviato il discorso su cose vostre non inerenti al tradimento in questione.


----------



## Ultimo (11 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sarebbe opportuno non generalizzare, per chi è entrato da poco e, come dite voi, per avere consigli o semplicemente sfogare la rabbia di essere stato tradito, è difficile capire le vostre  beghe e poco ci importa di cosa è successo, ma non dite che tutti entrano qui per cercare qualcuno, è l'ultimo dei mie pensieri e sono convinta valga anche per molti altri.
> 
> Ha ragione chi ha scritto che anziche rispondere ad un appello avete deviato il discorso su cose vostre non inerenti al tradimento in questione.


E chiariscila pure, fai bene. Ma tanto per essere chiari, la mia è stata una denuncia formale, come se stessimo in un salotto tra "conoscenti." Io sono fuori da tutto quello che tu definisci beghe.


----------



## passante (11 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *E sai quanto me ne importa?*
> Men che zero.
> 
> Vorrei vedere te calunniato se non ti difendi.
> ...


lo so. ma sono libero di chiedervi lo stesso di smetterla, no? e voi di continuare. 

lo spettacolo è fastidioso per chi legge. quanto e anche più di altri teatrini che spesso si leggono qui dentro e che spesso anche voi avete tanto criticato. 

è stato come ritrovarsi a spiare la gente dal buco della serratura. e sì, mi associo a ultimo. piuttosto disgustoso.

non mi interessa sapere con chi andate a letto e men che meno come sono i culi delle forumiste.

molto di cattivo gusto, secondo me, peggio dei gay pride che, al confronto, sono una roba da signori.

detto questo chiunque è libero di rispondere "sai che me ne frega" o come dice mia nipote di 7 anni "e chissene, ganga banana, gnegnegne".


----------



## Sole (11 Novembre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> lo so. ma sono libero di chiedervi lo stesso di smetterla, no? e voi di continuare.
> 
> lo spettacolo è fastidioso per chi legge. quanto e anche più di altri teatrini che spesso si leggono qui dentro e che spesso anche voi avete tanto criticato.
> 
> ...


Io posso dirti che capisco il tuo fastidio.
Ma non mi sento una persona di cattivo gusto.

Per quanto mi riguarda, spesso e volentieri mi sono defilata nelle discussioni inutili come questa. Ma ritengo di essere stata trattata come non merito dopo due anni di partecipazione a questo forum limpida e corretta.

E non mi sta bene. Per quanto mi riguarda, la mia conversazione col Conte sarebbe stata privata, via mp. Ma nel momento in cui lui pubblica ció che gli scrivo in via privata, mi sta bene continuare qui sopra e mi adeguo.

Stessa cosa con Tubarao. Se mi riporta qui sopra cose mie lette su fb, qui sopra rispondo.

Posso essere stata noiosa da leggere, ma l'accusa di essere di cattivo gusto, scusami, non l'accetto.
Senza polemica eh. Per me finisce proprio qui.


----------



## Non Registrato (11 Novembre 2012)

*In tutta onestà*

Senti, ti parlo con grande sincerità e senza nessuna pretesa di giudizio, nè a favore e nè contro.
Credimi sulla parola, non parteggio per nessuno e non ho amici da difendere o amiche da tutelare.
Ho assistito per settimane a tutto quello che è stato detto e fatto.Ho letto con attenzione, tutto. senza mai intervenire perchè nel merito non men ne frega un beneamato piffero.
Credo sia chiaro che la MAGGIORANZA di questo forum non voglia in alcun modo nè il tuo compagno e, tutto sommato, neppure te.
Siete stati insultati, denigrati, epitetati, derisi, offesi, trattati come non si dovrebbe mai trattare nessun altro al mondo: può essere ingiusto, può essere crudele, può essere vergognoso, ma così è. 
IL FORUM NON VI VUOLE.
Posso chiederti con grande sincerit°: ma perché insisti?
ma cosa devi dimostrare e a chi?
Il giudizio della maggioranza è stato emesso ed è, nel bene o nel male, a vostro sfavore.
Perchè torni? Con la tua - pure comprensibile - voglia di chiarire e di puntualizzare cose che nessuno vuole più sentire e che secondo i più non ti esimono dall'essere considerata persona non gradita qui, non ti accorgi che riattizzi il fuoco che cova sotto la cenere?
Perché lo fai, Sole, perché?

Ponzio Pilato


----------



## dammi un nome (11 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Hai ragione.
> Mi disturba soltanto sapere che, in un luogo dove ci si racconta perchè il dolore è al centro del nostro universo, si possa così meschinamente entrare per sbagliare, o cercare in una maniera o nell'altra di, o scopare o trovare le alternative giuste per scopare e non avere quelle palle di farsi una vita per come si vuole, nella realtà.
> 
> Qua siamo precisi come nelle chat, alla ricerca del sesso.
> ...



a quanto va al chilo ?

credo che dipendanon dai carati ma  dal culo da quanto ho capito.


----------



## Sole (11 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Senti, ti parlo con grande sincerità e senza nessuna pretesa di giudizio, nè a favore e nè contro.
> Credimi sulla parola, non parteggio per nessuno e non ho amici da difendere o amiche da tutelare.
> Ho assistito per settimane a tutto quello che è stato detto e fatto.Ho letto con attenzione, tutto. senza mai intervenire perchè nel merito non men ne frega un beneamato piffero.
> Credo sia chiaro che la MAGGIORANZA di questo forum non voglia in alcun modo nè il tuo compagno e, tutto sommato, neppure te.
> ...


Perchè non ho fatto niente per non essere desiderata.
Perchè penso di aver dato il mio contributo qui sopra.
E non penso sia corretto ció che dici. Ci sono diversi utenti che hanno manifestato sempre stima nei miei confronti, in chiaro o in privato.

Per me questo posto non ha più il valore che aveva un tempo, è chiaro. Ma non me ne andró come persona non gradita solo perchè non mi gradisce qualcuno. Me ne andró se e quando mi andrá di farlo, com'è mio diritto e come fanno tutti.
Perchè io dovrei essere diversa?

Ma la domanda più importante è: ma tu chi sei e cosa ti frega?
Se ti conosco potresti identificarti o scrivermi le stesse cose in via privata. Se non ti conosco, come mai tutto questo interesse per me?


----------



## passante (11 Novembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Io posso dirti che capisco il tuo fastidio.
> Ma non mi sento una persona di cattivo gusto.
> 
> ...


no, non penso che tu sia una persona di cattivo gusto.
ma molti di questi post lo sono stati.
come quelli in cui il conte di ticeva che hai il culo flaccido. 
o che quello della matra è di marmo.
e non pieno di buchi.
hai ragione tu avreste dovuto parlarne di persona al telefono o in MP.


----------



## Non Registrato (11 Novembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Perchè non ho fatto niente per non essere desiderata.
> Perchè penso di aver dato il mio contributo qui sopra.
> E non penso sia corretto ció che dici. Ci sono diversi utenti che hanno manifestato sempre stima nei miei confronti, in chiaro o in privato.
> 
> ...


La verità? Tutta la verità?
Eccola: perché pur non conoscendoti trovo la vostra presenza causa principale del malessere e della mancanza di serenità di questo forum. E poi perchè francamente trovo incredibile che chi dice di volervi bene non vi faccia capire che siete, alla fine, veramente patetici.
Ma poiché dal tono della tua risposta vedo che per te è essenziale riuscire nell'impossibile impresa di cambiare la realtà delle cose, ti saluto e ti auguro di riuscire a trovare la serenità necessaria per renderti conto di come state apparendo agli estranei. 
Perché parlo al plurale? Oltre che per il passato, anche per il presente. Vedrai che nel giro di qualche minuto arriva il tuo compagno e comincerà a dare di matto, come sempre
Addio
Ponzio Pilato


----------



## passante (11 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> La verità? Tutta la verità?
> *Eccola: perché pur non conoscendoti trovo la vostra presenza causa principale del malessere e della mancanza di serenità di questo forum*. E poi perchè francamente trovo incredibile che chi dice di volervi bene non vi faccia capire che siete, alla fine, veramente patetici.
> Ma poiché dal tono della tua risposta vedo che per te è essenziale riuscire nell'impossibile impresa di cambiare la realtà delle cose, ti saluto e ti auguro di riuscire a trovare la serenità necessaria per renderti conto di come state apparendo agli estranei.
> Perché parlo al plurale? Oltre che per il passato, anche per il presente. Vedrai che nel giro di qualche minuto arriva il tuo compagno e comincerà a dare di matto, come sempre
> ...


io credo che la mancanza di benessere e di serenità nasca dal doppio fondo di questo forum.
con questa discussione è stato chiaro che quello che alcuni utenti fanno qui dentro è del tutto strumentale a altri scopi.

contepinceton...
io spero che domani avrai memoria di quanto è accaduto, e ci penserai più volte prima di proclamarti paladino del forum.
quante volte ti ho letto invocare il ben-essere, il ben-stare degli utenti nuovi,
inneggiare al voler fare di questo forum un "bel posto"...
per questo il tuo sarcasmo verso le "maestre di vita" 
o il disprezzo verso daniele.

questo tuo ergerti a paladino del forum,
dopo quello che ho letto suona falso come una moneta di latta.
può darsi che mi sbagli.
ma da ieri  dai l'idea di difendere questo posto come tuo terreno di caccia, o area di pesca, se preferisci.

per correttezza:
niente di personale con me sei sempre stato più che gentile, sia in pubblico che in privato, per quei pochuissimi mp che è capitato di scambiarsi.


----------



## Sole (11 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> La verità? Tutta la verità?
> Eccola: perché pur non conoscendoti trovo la vostra presenza causa principale del malessere e della mancanza di serenità di questo forum. E poi perchè francamente trovo incredibile che chi dice di volervi bene non vi faccia capire che siete, alla fine, veramente patetici.
> Ma poiché dal tono della tua risposta vedo che per te è essenziale riuscire nell'impossibile impresa di cambiare la realtà delle cose, ti saluto e ti auguro di riuscire a trovare la serenità necessaria per renderti conto di come state apparendo agli estranei.
> Perché parlo al plurale? Oltre che per il passato, anche per il presente. Vedrai che nel giro di qualche minuto arriva il tuo compagno e comincerà a dare di matto, come sempre
> ...


Ed ecco arrivato l'ennesimo insulto, una bella botta di patetici.

Questa forse mi mancava.

Io trovo più patetico entrare come Ponzio Pilato dicendo di non parteggiare quando, invece, è evidente il contrario. Patetica sono io, ma non chi ha pubblicato un mio mp. O chi ha messo qui sopra contenuti ricavati altrove. O chi ha sentito l'urgenza di far sapere chi scopa con chi. Quando si dice che qui dentro i valori sono ribaltati non si è troppo lontani dalla veritá.


----------



## Tebe (11 Novembre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> io credo che la mancanza di benessere e di serenità nasca dal doppio fondo di questo forum.
> *con questa discussione è stato chiaro che quello che alcuni utenti fanno qui dentro è del tutto strumentale a altri scopi.
> *
> contepinceton...
> ...



però quello che si fa  nel sottoforum non mi sembra vanifichi gli interventi, come quelli di chiara e Tuba o il resto.
Anzi.
Scusami Passante ma mi sembra un accusa ingiusta e non veritiera.
Il forum è fatto anche di tanto, tantissimo altro.
Ed è la maggior parte.
E non deve essere pregiudizievole chi si scopa chi.


----------



## Tuna (11 Novembre 2012)

Più voci è sempre meglio di meno voci.
Sempre detto.
Sempre pensato.
E sempre continuerò a dirlo.
E sempre continuerò a pensarlo.

La giornata di ieri una cosa me l'ha insegnata: questo è un grande mezzo di comunicazione ma non è adatto a risolvere certe problematiche. Mezz'ora di chiacchierata ieri con Alex è stata molto più proficua di 20 pagine di thread.

E il mio suggerimento a Sole, se proprio vuole far sentire le sue ragioni, è quello di fare lo stesso.


----------



## Tuba (11 Novembre 2012)

Tuna ha detto:


> Più voci è sempre meglio di meno voci.
> Sempre detto.
> Sempre pensato.
> E sempre continuerò a dirlo.
> ...


Chi cazzo è Tuna ?


----------



## Salmon (11 Novembre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> Chi cazzo è Tuna ?


Tuna fish!


----------



## contepinceton (11 Novembre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> io credo che la mancanza di benessere e di serenità nasca dal doppio fondo di questo forum.
> con questa discussione è stato chiaro che quello che alcuni utenti fanno qui dentro è del tutto strumentale a altri scopi.
> 
> contepinceton...
> ...


Ragioni di stato.
1) Mi sono già dimenticato di ste faccende.
2) Ho risolto la cosa personalmente con i "tutti" oggi pomeriggio.
3) Mi spiace capirai che quando si tocca il mio di culetto, me ne sbatte il casso del forum ok?
4) Nessun sarcasmo verso le maestre di vita, ma solo na bonaria risata, perchè il sarcasmo non fa parte delle mie corde.
5) Nessun disprezzo verso Daniele: il sentimento è: pena.
6) Io mi eleggo paladino del forum, solo quando sono salvati i miei interessi personali, tra cui la mia privacy.

Non sono appunto un messia, e non finirò in croce per sto casso di forum.

Terrò conto di quel che cortesemente hai inteso dirmi.

So che i miei metodi sono discutibili, ma a me interessano gli effetti.

E li ho ottenuti.

Nessuno è perfetto no?

Quindi ognuno faccia i suoi conti quando tiene business con me.

Tutto lì.


----------



## Sole (11 Novembre 2012)

Tuna ha detto:


> Più voci è sempre meglio di meno voci.
> Sempre detto.
> Sempre pensato.
> E sempre continuerò a dirlo.
> ...


Non penso di aver bisogno nè di suggerimenti, nè di chiarimenti. Ho allontanato da me chi ritenevo opportuno allontanare, ho mandato mp a chi mi sentivo di mandarli, e ho risposto qui sopra sugli argomenti che mi riguardavano. Fine. Grazie dell'interessamento.


----------



## bobbi (11 Novembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Non penso di aver bisogno nè di suggerimenti, nè di chiarimenti. Ho allontanato da me chi ritenevo opportuno allontanare, ho mandato mp a chi mi sentivo di mandarli, e ho risposto qui sopra sugli argomenti che mi riguardavano. Fine. Grazie dell'interessamento.





che minchia di coglioni scartavetrati    polverizzati       va un vatteneaffanculo   va e dicuore


----------



## Sole (11 Novembre 2012)

bobbi ha detto:


> che minchia di coglioni scartavetrati    polverizzati       va un vatteneaffanculo   va e dicuore


Complimenti per la finezza e la capacità argomentativa, davvero. E di cuore eh


----------



## Non Registrato (11 Novembre 2012)

*questo lo avevo capito*



Ultimo ha detto:


> E chiariscila pure, fai bene. Ma tanto per essere chiari, la mia è stata una denuncia formale, come se stessimo in un salotto tra "conoscenti." Io sono fuori da tutto quello che tu definisci beghe.


Che tu sei fuori dai loro giochi lo avevo capito benissimo, ti ho letto con attenzione e ammirato per la coerenza, era solo per precisare che c'è chi entra solo per inoformarsi, per capire se capita anche ad altri, per chiedere un parere e soprattutto per sfogarsi con qualcuno in un momento di rabbia totale, non è per niente facile parlare con amici e parenti, meno ancora parenti, quando si scopre un tradimento.


----------



## Tuba (11 Novembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Non penso di aver bisogno nè di suggerimenti, nè di chiarimenti. Ho allontanato da me chi ritenevo opportuno allontanare, ho mandato mp a chi mi sentivo di mandarli, e ho risposto qui sopra sugli argomenti che mi riguardavano. Fine. Grazie dell'interessamento.


Ok.


----------



## Non Registrato (11 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ragioni di stato.
> 1) Mi sono già dimenticato di ste faccende.
> 2) Ho risolto la cosa personalmente con i "tutti" oggi pomeriggio.
> 3) Mi spiace capirai che quando si tocca il mio di culetto, me ne sbatte il casso del forum ok?
> ...


rofl
non è che cancellando il mio post e correggendo il post che la crassa ignoranza sparisce. anche l'ironia sparisce. ah no, quella non l'hai mai avuta


----------



## passante (11 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> però quello che si fa  nel sottoforum non mi sembra vanifichi gli interventi, come quelli di chiara e Tuba o il resto.
> Anzi.
> Scusami Passante ma mi sembra un accusa ingiusta e non veritiera.
> la mia non è un'accusa, è una discussione.
> ...


.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> rofl
> non è che cancellando il mio post e correggendo il post che la crassa ignoranza sparisce. anche l'ironia sparisce. ah no, quella non l'hai mai avuta


Vivo bene senza ironia.
La tua sembra tanto un rampegarse su per i speci.

( in dialetto veneto non c'è il gli)
E mi esprimo come so bon.


----------



## Non Registrato (11 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vivo bene senza ironia.
> La tua sembra tanto un rampegarse su per i speci.
> 
> ( in dialetto veneto non c'è il gli)
> E mi esprimo come so bon.


LO gli. LO!!!!
beata crassa ignoranza


----------



## passante (11 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ragioni di stato.
> 1) Mi sono già dimenticato di ste faccende. bene
> 2) Ho risolto la cosa personalmente con i "tutti" oggi pomeriggio. mi fa piacere (senza ironia)
> 3) Mi spiace capirai che quando si tocca il mio di culetto, me ne sbatte il casso del forum ok? ok. solo che è utile ricordarsene anche in seguito, quando, invece, viene da parlare in modo assoluto: il forum qui, il forum là.
> ...


.


----------



## passante (11 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> però quello che si fa  nel sottoforum non mi sembra vanifichi gli interventi, come quelli di chiara e Tuba o il resto.
> Anzi.
> Scusami Passante ma mi sembra un accusa ingiusta e non veritiera.
> Il forum è fatto anche di tanto, tantissimo altro.
> ...


dimenticavo: chiara e tuba non c'entrano niente. e "o il resto" comprende un'utente a cui voglio bene. e nemmeno lei c'entra. io quello che volevo dire l'ho detto alle persona interessate, in chiaro o in MP. fine.

comunque sto diventando petulante, e questo non mi piace. quindi, appena abbiamo finito di chiarire, mi prendo una vacanza. che fa sempre bene :smile:


----------



## Tebe (11 Novembre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> .


ok, leggendoti avevo inteso che, visto che sono usciti nomi precisi, la loro permanenza sul forum era strumentale a rotolarsi in un letto di motel e non a dare un contributo.

Sulla ragione non intervengo, non l'ho vista su quel piano.
Sono semplicemente intervenuta su una tua frase che mi sembrava una specie di stigma.
Mi hai spiegato, ho capito.


----------



## passante (11 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ok, leggendoti avevo inteso che, visto che sono usciti nomi precisi, la loro permanenza sul forum era strumentale a rotolarsi in un letto di motel e non a dare un contributo.
> 
> Sulla ragione non intervengo, non l'ho vista su quel piano.
> Sono semplicemente intervenuta su una tua frase che mi sembrava una specie di stigma.
> Mi hai spiegato, ho capito.


beata te, sai quante volte non mi capisco, io :singleeye:


----------



## Tebe (11 Novembre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> beata te, sai quante volte non mi capisco, io :singleeye:



petulante che non sei altro


----------



## contepinceton (11 Novembre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> .


Si ma statento...
Non vado troppo per la sottile...e non mi piacciono i discorsi nebulosi...

Per come la metti non riuscirai mai a far contenti tutti no?

Esempio: io suono Bach alla mia maniera.
Per certi è piacevole e per altri no? Eh?

Ma una cosa te la dico con il cuore allora.

Ammetto le mie colpe.
Mi sono letteralmente sbregato pur di esaudire le aspettative altrui eh?
E non voglio fare la vittima. Anzi.

Risultato è che gli altri non notano questo sforzo e cosa fanno? Rincarano le dose di aspettative.

QUindi non ho più tempo per star lì tanto ad andar dietro alla forma delle cose.

A me basta la sostanza.

Sai cosa capita sennò?
Suoni.

Arriva tizio e dice...ma no così troppo veloce...

Allora rallenti

E arriva caio e ti dice...ma no così troppo lento...

A norma di quella favola iraniana del vecchio, il ragazzo e il mulo.

Io ti dico questo passante.
Sto bene io, la mia serenità si riversa sugli altri, sto male o sono irritato io, la mia negatività si riversa sugli altri.

Nella favolosa città di Teheran, si sta svolgendo un censimento sulla popolazione e tutti i cittadini, vi si devono recare per certificare la loro esistenza.

Un vecchio con il nipotino, abitanti sulle montagne, in un villaggio molto lontano dalla capitale, si preparano per fare questo lungo viaggio.

A disposizione hanno un solo asinello.

Pian piano si incamminano, per potersi presentare ai funzionari addetti al censimento.

Mentre il bambino è seduto sul dorso dell’asino e il vecchio gli cammina accanto, incontrano un gruppo di persone e dopo averle superate, quando queste si allontanano, il vecchio percepisce i loro commenti:

“Guarda come è maleducato quel bambino, lui sta sull’asino, mentre il vecchio che ha le gambe stanche, cammina a piedi...”

Il vecchio non dice nulla, fa scendere il bambino e sale sull’asino.

Incontrano un altro gruppo di persone e dopo averle superare, di nuovo sente dei commenti:

“ Guarda quel secchione, che egoista, con un bambino così piccolo, con le gambe così corte, lui sta sull’asino e il povero bimbo, deve corrergli appresso….”

Il vecchio, non commenta, ma prende il bambino, facendolo sedere sul dorso dell’asino vicino a sé.

Incontrano un altro gruppo di persone e dopo averle superare, sente nuovamente dei commenti:

“Hai visto quei due lì? Con un asinello così piccolo, gli stanno sopra entrambi, finiranno per sfiancarlo…”

Il vecchio, ancora una volta non dice nulla, ma prende il bambino per mano, scendendo dall’asino ed insieme si incamminano a piedi.

Dopo qualche chilometro incontrano ancora delle persone, che li salutano, ma mentre si allontanano, queste, commentano ridacchiando:

“Avete visto quei due lì? Devono essere proprio stupidi! Hanno un asino a disposizione e vanno a piedi….”


Morale:
In qualsiasi modo fai non riuscirai mai accontentare tutti, ci sara' sempre qualcuno che biasima il tuo operato.


----------



## Non Registrato (11 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si ma statento...
> Non vado troppo per la sottile...e non mi piacciono i discorsi nebulosi...
> 
> Per come la metti non riuscirai mai a far contenti tutti no?
> ...


ma ridimensionati che sei il nulla assoluto e non puoi riversare nulla. incredibile, costui pensa sul serio di avere un qualche potere sulla vita degli altri. ridicolo.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ma ridimensionati che sei il nulla assoluto e non puoi riversare nulla. incredibile, costui pensa sul serio di avere un qualche potere sulla vita degli altri. ridicolo.


Non ho nessun potere sulla vita degli altri.
Anzi la mia vita è stato tutto un segare le gambe a nastro a chi mi voleva mettere i piedi in testa.

Io sarò anche il nulla.

Ma sono qui con il mio vero volto, tutti sanno come mi chiamo, dove abito, che lavoro faccio e chi sono.

COndivido il forum con mia moglie.

Tu invece?

Mi appari come un'ameba e mi dici che sono il nulla.

Non sono qualcosa: io sono qualcuno.

E magari questo da noia, a chi non può permettersi la libertà che io ho regalato alla mia esistenza.

E credimi l'assurdo della vita è questo...

Gente che si imbottisce di ansiolitici, 
Gente che passa metà della vita in psicoterapia

Gente che è sempre incazzata con il mondo intero e non sa neanche lei perchè.

Vuole insegnare a vivere a me?

E mi chiami stupido se rispondo con il gomito?


----------



## Non Registrato (11 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non ho nessun potere sulla vita degli altri.
> Anzi la mia vita è stato tutto un segare le gambe a nastro a chi mi voleva mettere i piedi in testa.
> 
> Io sarò anche il nulla.
> ...


non stai parlando di me, quindi il gomito ce lo facciamo reciprocamente 
a me personalmente della tua liberta interessa il giusto. e cioè esattamente nulla. 
interessa quello che fai, hai fatto  e scrivi qui. e tutto questo evito di aggettivarle per l'ennesima volta.
io non insegno nulla a nessuno. caso mai sei tu che pensi, anzi sei sicuro di poterlo fare. ennesima ridicolaggine.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> non stai parlando di me, quindi il gomito ce lo facciamo reciprocamente
> a me personalmente della tua liberta interessa il giusto. e cioè esattamente nulla.
> interessa quello che fai, hai fatto  e scrivi qui. e tutto questo evito di aggettivarle per l'ennesima volta.
> io non insegno nulla a nessuno. caso mai sei tu che pensi, anzi sei sicuro di poterlo fare. ennesima ridicolaggine.


Comunque libertà va con l'accento.
Si ne convengo non penso esistano aggettivi totalmente significanti per quello che io faccio, ho fatto e scrivo.
Vedrai quello che farò.

Ovvio non ci possono essere aggettivi senza svilire il tutto.

Sull'insegnare sarà deformazione professionale no?

Per fortuna ho avuto ottimi maestri.


----------



## free (12 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> La verità? Tutta la verità?
> Eccola: perché pur non conoscendoti trovo la vostra presenza causa principale del malessere e della mancanza di serenità di questo forum. E poi perchè francamente trovo incredibile che chi dice di volervi bene non vi faccia capire che siete, alla fine, veramente patetici.
> Ma poiché dal tono della tua risposta vedo che per te è essenziale riuscire nell'impossibile impresa di cambiare la realtà delle cose, ti saluto e ti auguro di riuscire a trovare la serenità necessaria per renderti conto di come state apparendo agli estranei.
> *Perché parlo al plurale?* Oltre che per il passato, anche per il presente. Vedrai che nel giro di qualche minuto arriva il tuo compagno e comincerà a dare di matto, come sempre
> ...


perchè parli al plurale degli utenti, piuttosto?
malessere? mancanza di serenità? realtà delle cose? ma io non mi ci riconosco affatto
invece, leggo che utenti che si conoscono di persona, a volte raccontano fatti loro
ma io non li conosco per cui per me non cambia nulla, sia che parlino di loro riferito ad altri del tutto estranei al forum, oppure no
infatti non avevo intuito che esistessero relazioni, nel senso che se non lo avessero detto loro, campa cavallo...
e, per quanto assurdo possa sembrare, apprezzo il desiderio di "non nascondersi in un forum in cui regna l'anonimato" (il che fa un po' sorridere, detto così; ma dai, se lo hanno voluto dire, che cambierà mai?)

e come Ponzio Pilato sei un po' una chiavica, lasciatelo dire


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Comunque libertà va con l'accento.
> Si ne convengo non penso esistano aggettivi totalmente significanti per quello che io faccio, ho fatto e scrivo.
> Vedrai quello che farò.
> 
> ...


ne convengo va fra le virgole


----------



## contepinceton (12 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ne convengo va fra le virgole


Capirai...le virgole la maestra le segna poco...
Gli accenti invece sono erroracci gravi.

Allora tu prima impara ad accentare e poi insegnami la punteggiatura no?

Perchè ti ostini con la mia trave e non pensi mai alla tua pagliuzza?

Poi cagarsi nelle mani è espressione da adolescenti no?

Ti sembra un'espressione da persona di alta cultura?


----------



## Ultimo (12 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> La verità? Tutta la verità?
> Eccola: perché pur non conoscendoti trovo la vostra presenza causa principale del malessere e della mancanza di serenità di questo forum. E poi perchè francamente trovo incredibile che chi dice di volervi bene non vi faccia capire che siete, alla fine, veramente patetici.
> Ma poiché dal tono della tua risposta vedo che per te è essenziale riuscire nell'impossibile impresa di cambiare la realtà delle cose, ti saluto e ti auguro di riuscire a trovare la serenità necessaria per renderti conto di come state apparendo agli estranei.
> Perché parlo al plurale? Oltre che per il passato, anche per il presente. Vedrai che nel giro di qualche minuto arriva il tuo compagno e comincerà a dare di matto, come sempre
> ...


Questa è soltanto la tua verità, verità di chi sta esprimendo un giudizio, e nel merito dei giudizi dico la mia.

Sole qua è desiderata, desiderata perchè quello che scrive ha sempre un senso, raramente è velato, e quasi sempre, per non dire sempre chiarissimo e pregno di significato. Questo purtroppo, ma toglierei anche il purtroppo non vale per Alex, toglierei il purtroppo perchè se Alex ha un suo modo di esprimersi PALESE, c'è chi con la sua beneamata cultura scassa i coglioni più di quello che fa apparire Alex. ( Alex nel contesto dei discorsi vai oltre quello che leggi e che io sto scrivendo.) 

Poi nel momento in cui non si desidera leggere qualcuno, tu come altri nel forum avete la possibilità di ignorare, e non di certo, parlare per altri utenti, cosa che tu utente non registrato stai facendo.

Ed infine se qua qualcuno non difende Sole,( ma Sole non ha bisogno di essere difesa, peccato che in tanti la conoscono da tempo e sempre hanno approvato i suoi post, ed ora si stanno muti)  è soltanto perchè come succede nella realtà ognuno si fa i cazzi sua a convenienza. Sono stato chiaro?


----------



## Ultimo (12 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Che tu sei fuori dai loro giochi lo avevo capito benissimo, ti ho letto con attenzione e ammirato per la coerenza, era solo per precisare che c'è chi entra solo per inoformarsi, per capire se capita anche ad altri, per chiedere un parere e soprattutto per sfogarsi con qualcuno in un momento di rabbia totale, non è per niente facile parlare con amici e parenti, meno ancora parenti, quando si scopre un tradimento.



:up:


----------



## dammi un nome (12 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Questa è soltanto la tua verità, verità di chi sta esprimendo un giudizio, e nel merito dei giudizi dico la mia.
> 
> Sole qua è desiderata, desiderata perchè quello che scrive ha sempre un senso, raramente è velato, e quasi sempre, per non dire sempre chiarissimo e pregno di significato. Questo purtroppo, ma toglierei anche il purtroppo non vale per Alex, toglierei il purtroppo perchè se Alex ha un suo modo di esprimersi PALESE, c'è chi con la sua beneamata cultura scassa i coglioni più di quello che fa apparire Alex. ( Alex nel contesto dei discorsi vai oltre quello che leggi e che io sto scrivendo.)
> 
> ...



e chi sarebbe ?

e perdona se faccio questa osservazione reaLTIVAMENTE AL rosso, ma la prerogativa che è data a tutti di ignorare, non varrebbe anche per chi riteniamo che scassi i coglioni con la sua beneamata cultura

eheheheheh


----------



## Ultimo (12 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> e chi sarebbe ?
> 
> e perdona se faccio questa osservazione reaLTIVAMENTE AL rosso, ma la prerogativa che è data a tutti di ignorare, non varrebbe anche per chi riteniamo che scassi i coglioni con la sua beneamata cultura
> 
> eheheheheh


Certo micio.

Io scrissi tanto tempo fa che, preferisco leggere che ignorare. Ma questo vale per me, come vale per tutti la scelta di ignorare oppure no. 

Nel contesto dei discorsi, ma non del mio, si può evitare di giudicare ed affermare, soprattutto da chi risulta essere un non registrato, e non tanto perchè non è registrato, forse perchè anche costui/ei ha delle fogne da nascondere? 

E la mia non una ricerca di litigio con il non registrato, sono soltanto idee espresse. Per chi ha cervello, può anche arrivare a pensare che, magari ha dei buoni motivi per non svelarsi, ma nel momento in cui si esprime qua, arrivo io e chiaramente privo di qualsiasi fogna o sotterraneo, , esprimo la mia.


----------



## dammi un nome (12 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Certo micio.
> 
> Io scrissi tanto tempo fa che, preferisco leggere che ignorare. Ma questo vale per me, come vale per tutti la scelta di ignorare oppure no.
> 
> ...


esatto, credo proprio che potrebbe avere degli ottimi motivi per non palesarsi. considerando la cloaca che gira.


----------



## Ultimo (12 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> esatto, credo proprio che potrebbe avere degli ottimi motivi per non palesarsi. considerando la cloaca che gira.


----------



## Minerva (12 Novembre 2012)

riassumendo: il conte e lothar parlano tanto,
occhi che lanciano fiamme, tanti cappelli da jolly....e gli altri copulano:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (12 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> riassumendo: il conte e lothar parlano tanto,
> occhi che lanciano fiamme, tanti cappelli da jolly....e gli altri copulano:mrgreen:


[video=youtube;VFVHNPthn8k]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VFVHNPthn8k[/video]


----------



## dammi un nome (12 Novembre 2012)

branduardO non lo reggo


----------



## contepinceton (12 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> branduardO non lo reggo


ok...

[video=youtube;5lewQGGJZuQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5lewQGGJZuQ&feature=related[/video]


----------



## dammi un nome (12 Novembre 2012)

pure questo è da sparagli nelle mutande con quello  zump zump in 4 / 4


----------



## exStermy (12 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> riassumendo: il conte e lothar parlano tanto,
> occhi che lanciano fiamme, tanti cappelli da jolly....e gli altri copulano:mrgreen:


da mo' che me so' convinto che a tante teste di cazzo la loro "sfiga" e' tutta strameritata...

ahahahahah


----------



## Quibbelqurz (12 Novembre 2012)

[video=youtube;8fknM7pCzh8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8fknM7pCzh8[/video]


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Novembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> [video=youtube;8fknM7pCzh8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8fknM7pCzh8[/video]


sei un signore, complimenti


----------



## Quibbelqurz (12 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> sei un signore, complimenti


grazie :smile:

le vie dell'amore sono infinite :rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Novembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> grazie :smile:
> 
> le vie dell'amore sono infinite :rotfl:


non meriti risposta. pensa un po' quanto sono diventato generoso


----------



## lunaiena (12 Novembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> [video=youtube;8fknM7pCzh8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8fknM7pCzh8[/video]



Bell'avatar:smile:


----------



## profumodispezie (15 Novembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non ricordo esattamente la tua storia...
> Ma state facendo terapia di coppia e lui continua ad andare a prostitute e fa corsi di bondage?


Mi spiace non poter seguire le discussioni con l'assiduità necessaria.
Il servizio di mediazione familiare ha fatto un'offerta di un percorso personale rivolto solo a me, "per ritrovare il mio equilibrio".
Potete leggere le novità in "mediazione familiare", con tutte le mie perplessità. Alla fine, può andare al corso di bondage, alle cene per singoli, tanto comunque la terapista sentirà solo la mia campana...Lui è al di sopra di tutto, lui non lo vogliono e non so che cosa vogliano da me.
Mi dà fastidio che sia andato al corso di bondage, ma mi dà più fastidio quello che mi ha detto, o il fatto che non posso chiamarlo se non sono in pericolo di vita, mi dà fastidio il suo menefreghismo nei confronti della figlia. 
Mi dà fastidio il fatto che non voglia considerare in modo serio la sua depressione.
Le cose buone che ci sono state tra noi stanno svanendo molto rapidamente. Ci potrebbero ancora essere, lui però deve prendere coscienza di avere un problema.


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Novembre 2012)

profumodispezie ha detto:


> Il servizio di mediazione familiare ha fatto un'offerta di un percorso personale rivolto solo a me, "per ritrovare il mio equilibrio".
> Potete leggere le novità in "mediazione familiare", con tutte le mie perplessità. Alla fine, può andare al corso di bondage, alle cene per singoli, tanto comunque la terapista sentirà solo la mia campana...Lui è al di sopra di tutto, lui non lo vogliono e non so che cosa vogliano da me.



io volevo semplicemente esprimerti la mia solidarietà, e la profonda tristezza, per la tua situazione.
Credo davvero che lui non ti meriti. Se poi c'è una figlia di mezzo....il Bene superiore come tante volte
ho detto a mia moglie 
Fa il corso di bondage....?! Sono senza parole.
Non lo vogliono al corso ? E ti credo, cosa ne tiri fuori da uno del genere. 
A me già il fatto di legare le persone fa paura, se poi pensi che ci si può fare del male
e cosa può entrarci tutto questo con l'amore, con la passione vera e semplice tra un uomo e una donna...
Non sapevo facessero pure dei corsi. 
Fanno dei corsi anche nelle caserme dei carabinieri  e nelle carceri per "legare" la gente,
prendetela assolutamente come battuta. Provate voi a mettervi delle manette e state così
per 60 minuti di orologio.  Boh....

ti mando un abbraccio solidale, so cosa vuol dire avere un pazzo in casa che si ribalta
le cose a suo piacimento...mia moglie è riuscita a farmi passare per matto per qualche
settimana, poi il tentativo è fallito. E' un trucchetto che funziona per poco tempo.
l'importante e l'essenziale è che ti rimetta in piedi tu, con l'aiuto di psicologi competenti.

Forza !  
ospite "g"


----------



## dammi un nome (17 Novembre 2012)

*Quibbo*

troppo carino quel duetto.


----------



## dammi un nome (17 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> non meriti risposta. pensa un po' quanto sono diventato generoso



mizzighi


----------

